# Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher



## Hechthunter21 (22. Juli 2005)

*Hallo Freunde Boardies & Kritiker...*
wie einige von Euch wissen bin ich im März umgezogen (Internetlose lange Monate#q)und 4-5 Tage nach dem Umzug hielt mich nichts mehr davon ab einen kl.Gartenteich anzulegen...!

War im grunde schon immer ein kl.Traum von mir wenn mal ein Garten zur Verfügung steht & somit auch mit der Lebensgefährtin vor dem Einzug abgesprochen...

Was mich Intressiert & dazu bringt dieses Thema zu erstellen ist der Erfahrungsaustausch & evtl.Fischtausch hier im Board , was  
Pflege -Probleme -Besatz -Krankheiten -Pflanzen & Brut etc. angeht!

Und was besonders schön wär wenn IHR noch ein Foto von EUREM kl. oder gr. Gartenteich mit reinstellen würdet...

Bin auf EURE MEINUNGEN bzw.Berichte gespannt...

Na dann mal los#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Zeit dafür haste auch noch... schläfst du nich???? Ich hab außer meinem großen Teich 8der mit R anfängt...) keinen...

Gruß Andy


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

so viel Zeit brauch der nicht...!
Wenn er erstmal steht


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo Freunde Boardies & Kritiker...*
> wie einige von Euch wissen bin ich im März umgezogen (Internetlose lange Monate#q)und 4-5 Tage nach dem Umzug hielt mich nichts mehr davon ab einen kl.Gartenteich anzulegen...!
> 
> War im grunde schon immer ein kl.Traum von mir wenn mal ein Garten zur Verfügung steht & somit auch mit der Lebensgefährtin vor dem Einzug abgesprochen...
> ...



schade das so gut wie niemand hier was zu schreiben oder gar zu zeigen hat...|kopfkrat
Hatte echt gedacht das wir eine Gute Klön-Ecke aufmachen können mit dem Thema!!!

na wer weiß evlt.sind ja auch alle Gartenteichfraeks in Urlaub...:m


----------



## Allroundangler (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi hab mal ein Bild von meinem Gartenteich gefunden ist allerdings von letztem Jahr und nicht mehr ganz aktuell haben dieses Frühjahr noch ne Flachwasserzone  und nen kleinen Bachlauf angelegt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Endlich mal einer ...
Doch sag mal im Ernst das sieht ja aus wie Ford Knox!
Warum ???


----------



## Allroundangler (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mir gefällts auch nicht muss aber sein da ich zwei kleinere Geschwister hab und regelmäßig hier ein Batallion :q kleiner Nachbarskiner rumhüpft und wir ja nicht wollen dass einer von denen im Teich auf Tauchstation geht....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

denke mir das ist ALLES eine Sache der Erziehung bzw.Prägung der Kid´s...


Was ist denn drinne im Teich ?
Warum so wenig Pflanzen ?
Probleme gehabt die letzte Zeit ?

Hab die Cam nicht da sonst würde ich ein paar Pic. reinstellen doch das kommt noch !


----------



## Allroundangler (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja hast schon recht aber man geht halt auf Nummersicher weil die Nachbarskinder ja doch manchmal nicht ganz aufs Wort hören....
Besatz ist Momentan:
5 Kois
3 Rotaugen
5 Bitterlinge
und 1 größere Schleie und n paar Teichmuscheln
hatten bis vor dem letzten Winter mehr Kois drin nur sind die über den Winter bis auf einen seltsamerweise alle verschwunden..... #d 
Das Bild stammt wie gesagt vom letzten Sommer und das war auch der erste Sommer den der Teich erlebt hat, jetzt sind einige Pflanzen drin.
Werd die Tage wenn ich dran denke mal ein paar Pics schiessen und einstellen.
Probleme haben wir nur mit trübem Wasser, dass kommt aber von der Südlage des Teiches lässt sich also nicht wirklich was zur Beschattung machen..... #c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Werde heute nachmittag wenn ich wieder da bin versuchen auch 3-4 Bilder reinzustellen ...
u.a  steht mein Teich OHNE FILTERANLAGE! 

@Allroundangler die Kois sind ja wohl nicht abgewandert ...!?lol
Denke mal an die Neuen Bilder ...!

& wenn die anderen Boardies sich auch noch dazu bringen lassen etwas hier zu schreiben & zu zeigen wird es bestimmt so denke ich nicht unintresant...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

wenn das nun auch noch funzt mit den Bildern...!

PS:jedoch bin ich nach wie vor über das Interesse von den Boardies was dieses Thema angeht "ÜBERRASCHT"


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

etwas Geduld noch
da ich die Bilder an Mr.Lepo gesendet habe & er diese Netter weise für mich rein setzt...da ich da jetzt keine Zeit&nicht die Ruhe für habe mich in das Alles reinzulesen wie es geht mit Verkleinern etc...

Danke Dietmar...für dein Bemühen!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi Gudio,
ich habe gerade gesehen das die hier das Bildbearbeitungssoftware gelöscht haben.
Ich könnte frühestens nach Feierabend 22:00 Uhr die Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ich versuche mal die Bilder ohne zu verkleiner einzustellen


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuche mal die Bilder ohne zu verkleiner einzustellen


 
... neee klappt leider net ich erhlate folgende Meldung: 

Die Datei ist zu groß. Sie überschreitet das PHP Limit, das bei 2,00 MB MB liegt.


----------



## Allroundangler (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So hab heute wie Versprochen mal 3 neue Pics geschossen












auf den letzten ist ein Teil vom kleinen Bachlauf zu sehen der Rest ist schon ziehmlich zu gewuchert


----------



## Allroundangler (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@hechthunter oder Mr.Lepo
schickt mir mal die Bilder per E-mail ich mach sie kleiner und lad sie bei mir auf den Webspace


----------



## acker_666 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Super Köfi - Eimer. :q
Hätt ich auch gern. |rolleyes
Du bist auch Tierlieb!
Die Aussparung im Gitter ist doch für die Katze vom Nachbarn ?


----------



## Allroundangler (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@acker
die Katze vom Nachbarn ist Gott sei Dank net so scharf auf Fisch und Nass werden :q die legt sich lieber immer in die Pflanzen am Bachlauf :m
ne im Ernst wollten eigentlich an dieses Eck noch Baustahl hinflicken ist aber irgendwie vergessen worden.....


----------



## Seehaeschen (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47679&page=1&pp=15 oder geh mal über die Suchfunktion, wir hatten so ein Thema schon mal
Wir haben auch einen, erst ein kleines Fertigbecken u. nun einen aus Folie selbst angelegt. Es sind Moderlischen (haben Babys  |supergri ) u. Goldfische drin. Die Schleien sind leider gestorben. Werd mal ein aktuelles Bild machen. 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@allroundangler
kannst du mir mal deine eMailaddy per PN schicken? 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Seehaeschen (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier mal meine:
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

so endlich Feierabend..... nu kommen die Fotos von Guido #6


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@Guido
der Garten incl. Teich gefällt mir sehrt gut #6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

leider nicht meiner, sondern aus der Verwandschaft ....
gemauerter Teich, innen ausgeschlemmt - absolut dicht und viel billiger als mit Folie !
Tiefe in der Mitte um die 2 m, mit unzähligen Fischen (Moderlieschen, Rotfedern, Karauschen, Bitterlingen + 1 Hecht ) und vielen coolen Fröschen ...
absolut klares Wasser durch die Wasserpest - allerdings müssen da alle paar Wochen mal ein paar Schubkarren rausgeharkt werden ... |uhoh:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So 
komme gerade vom Taubenessen...mhm war das lecker!!!

Erst mal DANKE an Mr.Lepo für die Arbeit die Bilder reinzustellen...!
Seehaeschen ein feiner Teich...!
HD4ever ja das wär dann die nächste Ausbaustufe bei mir jedoch fehlt der Platz einfach im Garten...!


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir jedoch fehlt der Platz einfach im Garten...!



wem sagst du das ....  |uhoh:
bei mir passt gerade mal meine Köfitonne in ne schattige Ecke ... :c


----------



## ~Michi~ (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht meiner, sondern der von meinem Onkel ....
> gemauerter Teich, innen ausgeschlemmt - absolut dicht und viel billiger als mit Folie !
> Tiefe in der Mitte um die 2 m, mit unzähligen Fischen (Moderlieschen, Rotfedern, Karauschen, Bitterlingen + 1 Hecht ) und vielen coolen Fröschen ...
> absolut klares Wasser durch die Wasserpest - allerdings müssen da alle paar Wochen mal ein paar Schubkarren rausgeharkt werden ... |uhoh:


 
Boah das Ding is ja der Hammer, sowas würd ich auch gern haben *träum*. Hab damals sone kleine Fertigteichfütze gehabt, heute hab ich leider keinen mehr da ich in ner Mietswohnung wohne und das damals war halt nen Mietshaus:c.

Aber von sonem Ding in der grösse kann man ja nur Träumen, allerdings würde ich die Form ein wenig "natürlicher" machen aber sonst top :m.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> @Guido
> der Garten incl. Teich gefällt mir sehrt gut #6 #6



Danke UNS auch ...:q!

-Bauzeit 2 Tage Buddeln (4 Wochen Rückenschmerzen...#q)
-Volumen ca. 2400 Liter Wasser...

-zum Besatz ist noch zu sagen...
1 gr.Aal
1 kl.Karpfen
10 Rotaugen (Brutfisch)
10 kl.Goldie´s
2 Frösche
2 Gründlinge
& ca.25  Teichmuscheln...
ca.45 % der Wasserfläche Pflanzen ...
*KEINE Filteranlage nur ein Sauerstoffstein & einen Springbrunnen... *

& ALLE 3-4 Wochen einen HEUAUFGUSS...:m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

das liest sich doch gut..... wenn ich mehr Platz hätte dann hätte ich auch schon längst im Garten gebuddelt |supergri |supergri


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

axo..... haut dir der Aal denn net irgendwann mal ab?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> axo..... haut dir der Aal denn net irgendwann mal ab?



wo soll er denn hin...!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> wo soll er denn hin...!?|kopfkrat


 
öhm vielleicht mit de Katz ins Kino :q :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Kein Boardie mehr Bilder oder was Intressantes zu seinem Teich zu schreiben...!?


----------



## bolli (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi,

angehängt ein kleines Bild meines Teiches. Er hat gesamt ca. 25 qm Wasserfläche, max. Tiefe 0,9 m. Es leben darin (Insekten und sonst. Zeugs lass ich jetz mal weg)

Frösche, Molche (haben einen abgetrennten Teil ohne Fische)
Döbel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Lauben, 2 Flußbarsche, Sonnenbarsche, 1 kleiner Karpfen und lußkrebse 

Es ist einfach herrlich, sich abends auf den Steg zu setzen und zu beobachten... :l


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na dann muss ich wohl auch mal ran .. 

Dies ist unser Teich .. Wasserfläche ca. 35m², max. Tiefe 2,50m.

Fische gibt es auch darin ... nach versehentlichem Einsetzen, nun bald 50 Goldfische & ca. 10 große Schleien, sowie einige Gründlinge.
Die Kois wurden irgendwann, von irgendwem (tierischer Natur) gemopst.



















basti


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Wunderbare Teiche...HIER !!!
So hab ich mir das vorgestellt BOARDIES -----------------------------bütte weitermachen!


----------



## Timmy (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Klasse Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6 


Habt Ihr da nicht wesentlich mehr mit Stechmücken etc. zu kämpfen?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6
> 
> 
> Habt Ihr da nicht wesentlich mehr mit Stechmücken etc. zu kämpfen?



nee also ich muß sagen eher weniger da diese alle gefressen werden unter&über Wasser...!
Möchte noch mehr Bilder sehen Boardies...haut rein#6


----------



## HA84 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier mal mein kleiner Weiher (Teich)...


EDIT: habe das Foto rausgenommen und anderem Betrag angehängt


----------



## HD4ever (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ MeRiDiAn ....
man - was fürn geiler Garten/Teich :l
da läßts sichs aushalten !!!! #6
Glückwunsch....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HA84 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein kleiner Weiher (Teich)...




was gibt es denn zu dem Besatz zu sagen...?
Intressantes zur Technik...?
Angelst du da auch...?

|kopfkrat


----------



## Pete (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hier mein kleiner bescheidener pool...hab ihn nun schon über 10 jahre...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> @ MeRiDiAn ....
> man - was fürn geiler Garten/Teich :l
> da läßts sichs aushalten !!!! #6
> Glückwunsch....



Danke HD .. jap da lässt es sich aushalten, nur zur Zeit eben leider nicht.
Was hier an Mücken rumschwirrt ist selbst einem Ur-Spreewälder zuviel.
Nahezu unaushaltbar .. Nachtangeln kaum noch möglich 
Da hilft kein Autan oder dergleichen ... werde heute Abend noch 2-3 Bilder einstellen & mal schauen ob ich die Schleien auf die Linse bekomme 

Respekt übrigens auch den anderen Teichen gegenüber .. sehr schöne kleine Biotope !!!  #6  #6  #6 

mfg
basti


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

das ist unser teich er wird im kommenden jahr vergrössert


----------



## Chicago Angler (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Super Teiche habt Ihr da!  Da will ich gleich die Schaufel rausholen dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

das hatte ich vergessen wir beinhalten nur frösche in dem teich und im
kommenden jahr sollen fische da rein endlich|bla:|bla:


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier an Mücken rumschwirrt ist selbst einem Ur-Spreewälder zuviel.
> Nahezu unaushaltbar ..



gibts da nicht passende Fische die den Larven auf die Fühler rücken ?????
*Moderlieschen* oder sowas ???? |kopfkrat #c
im Aquarium werden die ja schließlich als Futter reingeschmissen ...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja im Teich hält sich das mit den Larven in Grenzen, aber schau auf dem 2ten Bild von oben .. wir wohnen direkt an der Spree & einigen kleinen Fliessen .. 300m Luftlinie beginnt das Sumpfland  NO CHANCE !

Aber trotzdem schön ... jeder der mal im Spreewald fischen will, ist hiermit aufgepimpt, äääh eingeladen. Kahn stelle ich    |wavey: 

basti


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber trotzdem schön ... jeder der mal im Spreewald fischen will, ist hiermit aufgepimpt, äääh eingeladen.



na, das ist doch mal was ....  :m
jetzt noch schnell mal ein paar Fotos deiner Fänge vor der Haustür und es geht los ... |supergri
ich würd mich ja lieber von den Mücken etwas ärgern lassen und dafür ein Gewässer vor der Haustür haben wollen, als immer erst diverse Kilometer fahren zu müssen ... |bla:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd mich ja lieber von den Mücken etwas ärgern lassen und dafür ein Gewässer vor der Haustür haben wollen, als immer erst diverse Kilometer fahren zu müssen ... |bla:



hehehheehhe, ich glaube das würdest Du nicht mehr sagen, nachdem Du im Hochwald fischen warst 

basti  |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht meiner, sondern der von meinem Onkel ....
> gemauerter Teich, innen ausgeschlemmt - absolut dicht und viel billiger als mit Folie !
> Tiefe in der Mitte um die 2 m, mit unzähligen Fischen (Moderlieschen, Rotfedern, Karauschen, Bitterlingen + 1 Hecht ) und vielen coolen Fröschen ...
> absolut klares Wasser durch die Wasserpest - allerdings müssen da alle paar Wochen mal ein paar Schubkarren rausgeharkt werden ... |uhoh:


 
Der Teich ist auch klasse.:l Aber frísst der Hecht nicht die ganzen Goldfische? Wie groß ist er? Kann man den auch beobachten wenn er raubt?


Jetzt habe ich auch bilder von minem Gartenteich gemacht.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem "Köderfischspender" 

Ein kleiner Gast ...






schon eine Weile her ... 2001






mit Blumen 






& so hässlich kahl im Winter   






mfg
basti


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

basti 
das mit den Mücken  aus dem eigenem Teich hätte mich auch gewundert...!

schönes Teil !!!Wie sieht es mit der Technik aus?Sag mal was dazu da auch dies mich Intressiert ...

Karpfenchamp...auch fein der Teich!

Pete 10 Jahre ist eine lange Zeit...& da muß so ein Teich stehen.Wie sieht es denn mit Besatz & Technik aus?

Warte auf weitere Bilder von Boardies...!!!
Erfreue mich an jedem Bild mit meiner L.A.G.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hy Hunter 

Was soll ich zu der Technik sagen ? POOR NATURE .. da ist kein Filter oder sonstiges dran ! Der läuft ganz & gar von alleine.

Mich würden Kabeleien oder blubbernde Filter eh nur stören.

Wenn der Besatz nicht zu hoch ist & ordentlich bepflanzt wurde, pegelt sich das alles ganz von allein ein.

Hoffe es hilft 

mfg
basti


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

dies ist auch meine Einstellung zum Projekt Gartenteich...jedoch auch nicht so einfach umzusetzen wie zu Lesen ist nicht nur hier im AB!
Doch schon "fein" wenn es dann klappt...!
Und wie sieht es mit Algen aus in deinem Teich ?!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Morgen Hunter !

Zu Beginn der Wuchssaison, heisst so im April/Mai bilden sich einige Fadenalgen an den oberen Rändern der Kokosmatten.
Verschwinden aber nach einigen Wochen schon wieder.
Gerade die Algen stellen aber auch kein Problem dar, da sich gerade in diesen Bachflohkrebse, Libellenlarven, kleinere Blutegel & Molche aufhalten.

"Schlimmer" wären pelagische Grünalgen, die sich meist an den ersten heisseren Tagen des Jahres bilden könnten.
Schlimmer aber meist nur im Sinne der Optik. Viele nat. Gewässer weisen ja auch Jahr für Jahr in den wärmeren Sommermonaten eine große Algen"blüte" auf.

mfg
basti


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin-moin,
> 
> ich hab meinen Teich auch mal abgelichtet. Ist noch sehr jung der Teich und muss noch ein wenig "einwachsen" aber ich finde das er trotzdem schon nach Teich aussieht. Besetzt ist der Teich mit Koi, Goldfischen und 2 Shubunkin, Größe ca. 5,50 x 4,00 m und 0,80-1,20 m Tief. An die Brücke kommen noch Edelstahlpfosten mit einem durchlaufendem Tau als Geländer (in Arbeit).



Erstmal auch ein schöner Teich...#6
Warum der Zaun rundum & so hoch?
Die Brücke gefällt mir & ich denke drüber nach mir auch noch eine zu Montieren ...!
Frage ist das ein Kaufteil oder Eigenbau...?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

MOrgen ... also finde die Schlichtheit, das dezente Aussehen ja auch sehr schön an Deinem Teich Praetorianer, eben ein völlig anderes Design .. aber ist Euch das nicht ein wenig zu steril ? Ich mags gerne richtig urwüchsig & naturell ... aber da scheiden sich sicherlich die Geister  

Dennoch, sehr gepflegtes Erscheinungsbild .. grz
basti


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier soll mal meiner hin,wenn es meine Eltern erlauben würden:c:c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Hier soll mal meiner hin,wenn es meine Eltern erlauben würden:c:c



geb deinem DaD mal einen Ruck...Christiann#6
Udo du weißt ja gar nicht was du verpaßt an Entspannenden Momenten im Leben...:m

psssssstt... die Lage sieht schon sehr geeignet aus (Licht&Schatten)...!#6


----------



## Angler77 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo! 

Suche teichfolie ! 

Wer   kann mir helfen sie sollte net so teuer sin haben das auch unter günstigkaufen !
Also bitte melden ! 

ANGLER88


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> geb deinem DaD mal einen Ruck...Christiann#6
> Udo du weißt ja gar nicht was du verpaßt an Entspannenden Momenten im Leben...:m
> 
> psssssstt... die Lage sieht schon sehr geeignet aus (Licht&Schatten)...!#6


Ja los schreib noch mehr von den Vorteilen eines Gartenteiches|supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

nun ja das ist deine Erklärung dafür & gut!

Mir käme eine Sicherrung in der Ausführung nicht in den Sinn & denke das ich u.a. meinen Aufsichtspflichten nachkomme wenn Kid´s im Garten sind aber dies ist meine pers.Einstellung zu dem Thema nunmal...


----------



## sammycr65 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja das ist deine Erklärung dafür & gut!
> 
> Mir käme eine Sicherrung in der Ausführung nicht in den Sinn & denke das ich u.a. meinen Aufsichtspflichten nachkomme wenn Kid´s im Garten sind aber dies ist meine pers.Einstellung zu dem Thema nunmal...



Ich habe keinen Teich (heul) nicht mal einen Garten (flenn)
- aber einen 4 Jahre alten Sohn!
Aufsichtspflicht hin und her: klingelt das Telefon oder die Schelle
und Du flitzt rein und der Köttel ist auch nur 1 Minute alleine ...! #d

Sorry, aber da kann ich die Zaungeschichte, wenn auch (noch) 
häßlich anzusehen, verstehen!!! 

Und wenn es nur die Nachbars Jungs sind die beim Onkel von 
nebenan mal die 1. Angelversuche unternehmen wollen, natürlich
wenn der Onkel nich da is - gut, die würden dann auch über den 
Zaun krabbeln! #q

Auch nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema! :m


----------



## Angler77 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hat keiner folie?


----------



## HA84 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Hechthunter:
zu deinen Frage auf Seite 3:

Technik gibt es dort keine...  ein paar Daten hätte ich vielleicht: 30 x 70 Meter, 2-3 Meter tief.
Ist erst vor zwei Jahren ausgebaggert worden, daher alles noch etwas kahl. 

In der Mitte soll noch irgendwann eine Brücke drüber (etwa 9 bis 10 Meter lang). Gespeisst wird der Teich durch eine unterirdische Quelle.
Bei der Teichanlage steht auch ne hübsche Hütte (25m²), auch erst zwei Jahre alt.
Zum Besatz: Dieses Jahr testweise 150 Regenbogenforellen, 20 Schleien, etliche alte Karpfen und jede Menge Weissfisch und kleinere Barsche.
Und angeln tu ich da ab und zu auch, ja. Diente an heissen Tagen aber auch schon als kleiner Vergnügungspark...


----------



## Chicago Angler (6. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Haben die Forellen den Sommer ueberlebt?

Man, was fuer ein super Teich!


----------



## bigcalli (6. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Jetzt will ich aber auch


----------



## bigcalli (6. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

noch nen paar


----------



## bigcalli (6. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

und die letzten:
Das wasser ist so grün weil der teich mitten in der sonne Liegt!ist aber sonst im wasser alles i.o.
Der Fischreiher ist unecht(wie der Kaiman auch) tut dem echten aber keinen schrecken einjagen:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

sehr schöne TEICHE hier ...WEITER BOARDIES!
Sagt auch was zum Besatz der Technik den Problemen evtl.

Toll das es anläuft...


----------



## bigcalli (7. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Also in meinem Teich leben 4 graskarpfen mit mittlerweile zwischen 70-80 cm. 8 Schleien, 2 Barsche (leider sind letztes jahr 3 verstorben) die sehr gut abwachsen und im Sommer ordentlich palaver an der Oberfläche machen:q ,2 Spiegelkapfen , 20 rotaugen (hatte aber nur 4 eingesetzt), 5 rotfedern (hatte nur 2 eingesetzt), 1 Zander(Verstorben dieses Jahr:r) und ein Stör.Nicht zu vergessen die tausenden von kleinfischen die jedes Jahr unter der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen sind.Libellen habe ich bisher 3 verschiedene Arten entdeckt.3 Flußkrebse wovon 2 Weibchen sind und im Sommer tragend waren.Kammolche und Teichmolche verschiedenster arten.2 Enten (1 Erpel und eine Ente) die immer nur nachts zur Ruhr fliegen und Ihre jungen bei mir Aufziehen#6 und und und....... auch außerhalb des Teiches genügend Tiere wie ein Eisvogel den ich sehr gerne beobachte(kommt immer im Winter zum Fischen:k),ein Fuchs und eine Familie Igel. Und das mitten im Ruhrgebiet !Den einzigen den ich nicht so gerne mag, aber vorallem im Nebel sehr Majestetisch aussieht ist der Fischreiher will ihm aber auch seine Chance lassen da ich ja genügend futterfische habe|supergri 


 So jetzt noch damit ihr mir glaubt die maße: Wasserfläche 372m² tiefe 2,10 meter dazugehörig 26 meter künstlicher Bachlauf mit mittlerer breite von 40 cm.*Edit*Mittlerweile habe ich ein Problem mit den "Köfis" die sich im FRühjahr dieses jahr wohl so vermehrt haben das ich mit der senke jedesmal so ca 20 rotaugen von 5-7cm erwische.Auch habe ich etliche kleine Schleien erwischt.Habe aber jetzt nen neues Zanderpaar drinn ca 20 cm und einen Aal von 52cm (Breitkopf)*Editende*
Der Bachlauf wird mit einer Pumpe gespeist aus der Teichmitte und eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe für nen bissel Sauerstoff.Ansonsten "läuft"der Teich von alleine.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

bigcalli ...
ist doch kein Glaubensforum hier!:m
Ist mir nicht ganz klar warum dir die 2 Barsche eingegangen sind & du auch noch schreibst das diese gut abgewachsen sind,bist du dahinter gekommen weshalb?
Wie alt ist der Teich eigentlich ?
Eine bitte habe ich wegen den kl.Schleien...PN ist auf dem Weg?!#6

pssst:Boardies weiter machen bütte...


----------



## bigcalli (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@hechthunter

Der Teich ist ca 8 Jahre alt wobei der erst seit ca 6 Jahren in meiner Hand ist.Der Vorbesitzer hatte auch wohl nen bisschen wenig Ahnung da die Uferböschung viel zu Steil ist(teilweise war),überall die nackte Folie rausgeschaut hat da keine Pflanzen nur annähernd die Chance hatten halt zu finden und keine Flachwasserzone angelegt war(auch die Platzwahl war ja wohl vollig falsch da er den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt und links neben dem Teich die Sonne nur 3-4 Stunden hinkommt).Ist wohl einfach ausgebaggert worden und Folie rein vieleicht irgendwann(Lottofee tu Dein bestes bitte)wird er noch versetzt. Pflanzenbesatz war fast null aber Fischbesatz ohne Ende#q .Habe nun im laufe der Jahre einiges an Zeit und Geld investiert(denke nur an den Bachlauf) und alles selber neu angelegt.Lohnt sich aber da jetzt das kleine Naturparadies funktioniert#6 .Zu den Barschen :Ist nen bisschen unglücklich rübergekommen--->habe vor 2 Jahren 5 Barsche besetzt um die Fischbrut einzudämmen und letztes Jahr kurz nach einem Starken Wetterwechsel (Gewitter-->sehr heiß,dann wieder Gewitter) sind dann einige Fische eingegangen:r :1 Graskarpfen,die besagten 3 Barsche und an die 20-30 Kleinere Fische.Warum kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen,Seitdem läuft aber die Pumpe und der kleine Springbrunnen(beides über Zeitschaltuhr sonst kannste ja gleich Dein Gehalt an Deinen Stromversorger überweisen#q ) und das Problem ist nie wieder aufgetaucht.Auch meine Pflanzaktionen fruchten erst seit ca 2 Jahren richtig.:m 
PN? ist noch nichts da ??


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

bigcalli ..
nun ist die PN aber auf dem Weg da ich nun wieder von der Arbeit zurück bin & das Ding(Compi) heute morgen etwas schwerfällig war ...!

*PS:
Alle  Boardies sind HERZLICH Willkommen hier um IHRE kl.& gr. Teiche zu zeigen und zu Diskutieren...also haut rein!*


----------



## Angler77 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja haut rein ! 

Ich will auch ein teich! 

Brauche nur noch folie ! Aber keiner kann mi rwohl helfen ! :-(

Angler88


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja haut rein !
> 
> Ich will auch ein teich!
> 
> ...



#6wieviel qm2 brauchst du denn...!?#c


----------



## Angler77 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ach ich nehm was ich krigen kann !

Also ich hab wohl platz ! 
Ich kann zur not ne große weide an der wümme nehmen ! ! ! 
(gehört mein papi) Aber das ist na so 1000m weit weg also 3 min mit dem rad nach so ein wald !
Aber es wäre besser bei mir hinten aber da bruache ich wegem dem moor ne foli wir ja sonst net so gut mit dem ph wert. 

Weißt du denn was? 

Angler88


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Angler 88 mein Schwippschwager hat noch ca.25 qm über ...!

Interesse ?...


----------



## Angler77 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hmm ? 

25m² mal überlegen ! ! ! Also ist ja ne  viel aber was ! Evtl kann ich das auch für meine enten nehmen ! 

Leute bitte mehr angebote. 

Ach so! Sende mal so preis und porto alos gesammt preis per pn ! 
Oder wo wohnt der schwager? 

ANGLER88


----------



## bolli (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



> Also ist ja ne viel aber was



@ Angler88

Sorry, aber was stellst Du Dir vor? Das jemand für seine 25-30 qm Teich 130 qm Folie kauft und den Rest im Keller deponiert für den Fall, daß im AB jemand penetrant postet er suche einen Folienspender?  Und dann mit seinem "Rest" dafür sorgt, daß derjenige seinen Traumteich bekommt und in diesen Thread aufhört zu nerven?

Hast Du eine Ahnung, was Teichfolie wiegt? Versand im Weihnachtspäckchen kannst du fein knicken!

Am besten baggerst Du deine Oma an. Einfache PVC-Folie (0,5mm) kostet um die € 5,00 /qm.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schön ! 

Ich würde auch ja zahlen ! Aber es gibt leute die mal ein teig hatten und die nun noch die sachen haben und nun wollen sie die loswerden. 
Logo ist die schwer aber mit der post ist teuer aber net mit ..... 

Aber danke ! OMI OPI ! grins ! 


 so ist es wohl besser !


Angler88


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

nich schlecht das letzte posting ... #q
leg das mal unter "dem-Lebensalter-passend" ab ... #d
nimms nich zu herzlich - aber finde den Ton nicht grad so passend .... schließlich sind die Bedenken ja nicht gerade so aus der hohlen Hand gegriffen ....


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Jaja sorry. 

So hab dieses bei ebay gefundne ! Also das ist eins von 2 ! Das zweite angebot kommt bald. http://cgi.ebay.de/PVC-Teichfolie-0-5mm-schwarz-jedes-Mass-Teich-Teichbau_W0QQitemZ7704359842QQcategoryZ42586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ob eigendlich 0,5mm reicht? Also ? ? ? 
Also es soll eigendlich keine drin angel evtl ich ma laber sonst net. 

oder doch zur wümme? DA BRAUCH ICH KEINBE FOLIE ABER OB MAN ES DARF? 
Angler88


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

oder dat hier ist mit porto ja gut. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHFOLIE-Gartenteich-PVC-0-5mm-FRACHTFREI-AB20m_W0QQitemZ7705483359QQcategoryZ42586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo Angler 88 
deine Art & Weise gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht...

Möchte dir vorschlagen das du selbst für deine Teichfolie sorgst etc.

Und tu mir bitte noch einen Gefallen 
-im Sinne denke ich aller- 
die Interesse daran haben sich hier über IHREN TEICH/WEIHER die Technik & Probleme sowie Besatz etc. auszutauschen & dies auf ganz normale Art & Weise tun.
Beteilige dich hier wieder wenn die Baumaßnahme in EUREM GARTEN beginnt oder wenn du fragen zu dem ein oder anderen hast  was die Gestaltung etc.des Teiches angeht aber 
BITTE 
IN 
EINEM 
vernünftigen Ton...!!!


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na das ist aber ein schöner Thread. Mein Teich hat zwar gerade mal 6 m³, aber ich werde trotzdem mal ein paar Fotos machen wenn die Sonne wieder scheint. Ach ja hat jemand von euch Interesse an vielen kleinen Rotaugen? Sind Brutfische ca 3 cm lang. Ich hab den ganzen Teich voll damit und werde sie sonst in heimische Gewässer überführen müssen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

dorschhai
das ist ja fein das es auch dir gefällt!
Also hier in Köln scheint die Sonne jetzt...


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Und so schauts in Rochlitz (Sachsen) aus: 





Ziemlich trüb und kein schönes Teich-Fotografier-Wetter.


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Interesse an vielen kleinen Rotaugen? Sind Brutfische ca 3 cm lang.




Ich ich ich !!!   #h
ist aber wohl leider etwas weit weg ... sonst würd ich mal längs kommen ...


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist aber ein schöner Thread. Mein Teich hat zwar gerade mal 6 m³, aber ich werde trotzdem mal ein paar Fotos machen wenn die Sonne wieder scheint. Ach ja hat jemand von euch Interesse an vielen kleinen Rotaugen? Sind Brutfische ca 3 cm lang. *Ich hab den ganzen Teich voll damit und werde sie sonst in heimische Gewässer überführen müssen*.


 
Gute Idee- schlechte Idee.
Du hast die Wahl.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Könntest du dich vielleicht etwas deutlicher ausdrücken ??? |kopfkrat
Aus meinen Teich müssen sie raus. Und wenn jemand welche braucht, der sie sich als KöFis halten möchte, oder was weiß ich, an die Zander verfüttern, bitteschön, der soll sich welche holen. :m
 Und wenn nicht, dann werde ich sie in unsere Gewässer setzen müssen. Anders gehts nicht, ich kann sie auch in die Sonne legen und warten bis sie verrecken.#d Werde ich aber nicht tun.


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Hechthunter 



Du has doch gesagt ich soll mich hier melden. #c  

Also gut mein ton war schon .......... 
Aber er war ja auch nicht nett ! Der denk wohl auch das ch voll blöd bin und das ärget mich auch wohl ich will die folie doch nciht umsonst was denk der denn? 
:r             :r                :r                    :r                    :r                   

So nun nochmal *SORRY *

Aber nun ist die folie bei ebay ok oder muss die wirklich mindesten 1mm haben? 

So ich hoffe nun ist wieder frieden ! (ich rege mich wohl auch wider ab) 

So nun ab nach ebay ! |wavey:   

Der teich muss her ! Noch welche tipps zum teichbau? Dan her! 

Viel Perti Heil an euch ! 


Angler88  |uhoh:


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du dich vielleicht etwas deutlicher ausdrücken ??? |kopfkrat
> Aus meinen Teich müssen sie raus. Und wenn jemand welche braucht, der sie sich als KöFis halten möchte, oder was weiß ich, an die Zander verfüttern, bitteschön, der soll sich welche holen. :m
> Und wenn nicht, dann werde ich sie in unsere Gewässer setzen müssen. Anders gehts nicht, ich kann sie auch in die Sonne legen und warten bis sie verrecken.#d Werde ich aber nicht tun.


 
Wenn "unsere" Gewässer private Gewässer sind, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja gute Bekannte von mir haben eine Teichanlage (privat) mit 1 großen und 2 kleine Teiche, in der sie früher mal Fische gezüchtet haben. Was sie heute damit machen weiß ich nicht, ich bin jedenfalls ab und zu mal dort angeln. Störe fängt man ja nicht jeden Tag :m. 

@ Angler88: Naja....Ok......Sag mal wie groß soll der Teich werden und wie Tief und wie schaut der Untergrund aus??? So pauschal kann man das nämlich gar nicht sagen. Denke dran, das es mit Folie nicht getan ist.


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja ! Also mein onkel hat ein garten fachgeschäft das wäre net so schlimm ! 
Nur folie als neuware. 

Entsorgung? Ach auf dem Land ............ 

@ dorschhai 

Morboden 
so 70m² 
tiefstestelle so 2 m ! 

Angler88


----------



## marko2103 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hi,
ich werde mal nen foto von meinem teich suchen 
muß mir nur noch wer erklären wie ich das dann hier rein bekomme 

marko


----------



## bolli (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ angler88

ich bin nicht der Meinung das Du blöd bist, steht nirgends
und habe ich auch nicht gedacht. Aber Du hast ja noch die 
Kurve gekriegt, Entschuldigung akzeptiert 



Zum Thema Teichbau zurück: Bei den nicht unerheblichen Kosten eines
Teiches empfehle ich jedem vorher ein paar Euro für ein paar Bücher 
miteinzuplanen. Gemessen an dem Ärger mit einem verkorksten 
Teich sind die ein Klacks. Ich habe mir vorher vier Stück gekauft, auch 
um Ideen zu sammeln. Sehr gefallen und in Punkto Technik geholfen
haben mir:

- Wassergärten von Walter Schimana, Kosmos Verlag, ISBN 3-440-08819-7
- Gartenteiche von Wolfram Franke, BLV Verlag, ISBN 3-405-15754-4 

Preise jeweils unter € 10.

Ein persönlicher Tipp: Ruhig ein paar Euro mehr für Kautschukfolie ausgeben.
Die ist unwahrscheinlich strapazierfähig (wenn man z. B. den kpl. Teichboden 
mit einer Kiesschüttung versehen will). Und sollte doch etwas kaputtgehen,
so ist sie einfach mit Fahradflickzeug zu reparieren (Vulkanisieren).


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Also schön das wideralles ok. 

Ja hab auch schon so was zuuhause ! 
Danke für denn tip ! 
Wie dick ist eure foli ? Und pvc ? 

Angler 88


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				marko2103 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich werde mal nen foto von meinem teich suchen
> muß mir nur noch wer erklären wie ich das dann hier rein bekomme
> 
> marko



Hallo Marko mit dem Dries Thema Fotos einstellen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen#q da ich da immer noch auf die Hilfe von Boardies angewiesen bin...& diese das dann auch Dankender Weise für mich tun...#6


@bolli 
danke für die Buchtipp´s ...!Wenn gleich der Teich auch fertig ist aber mit Sicherheit finde ich & evtl. Boardies da noch was Hilfreiches drin...#6


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ah ! Noch ne frage (grins) 

Mann nimmt doch meisten ne folie damit das wasser dabeibt und wegen der sauber keit. 

Wann muss man ne folie nehmen? Gut bei uns ist moor ! Folie? 
Stück weiter an dem Fluss wümme brauchte ich wohl keine oder? 

Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na du scheinst das hier ja ganz lustig zu finden, wa?

Folie oder nicht - das kommt auf den Grundwasserspiegel an. Direkt am Fluss bräuchtest du theoretisch keine Folie, kommt aber auf die chemische Zusammensetzung des Bodens an. Denke auch daran, das der Fluss natürliche Wasserpegelschwankungen hat, und Hochwasser gibts auch. Dann hast du nahezu Komplettverlust. 
Folie nimmt man nicht wegen der Sauberkeit, das ist doch kein OP-Saal. Das kannst du machen wenn du ein Zuchtbecken für empfindliche Sätzlinge machen willst. Da musst du aber auf Pflanzen verzichten, sonst ist es mit der Sauberkeit schnell vorbei. Und Überdachen ist dann selbstverständlich, wegen den Insekten und Blättern im Herbst.
Die Folie ist dazu da, das Wasser da zu halten, wo es hin gehört. In der Regel. Wenn du alles vernünftig abgestimmt hast (Fischbesatz - Pflanzen - Nährstoffeinfuhr) ist dein Wasser auch klar, ich würde dir aber, vorallem bei Fischbesatz, zur Filteranlage raten. 
Denke daran, welche Kosten auf dich zukommen. Eine Wasserfläche von 70 m² kostet was, vorallem Folie, Pflanzen, Technik. Allein eine entsprechende Filteranlage kann dich ca. 1000 kosten, wenn nicht mehr. Folie ist auch nicht billig. 

Kauf dir erstmal Bücher zum Thema, dann überdenke das ganze nochmal und SPRECH MIT DINEN ELTERN.


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

JA JA ! Ich weiß ja aber ich kom nun ja an alles billig ran ! 
Also teuer immer noch aber net mehr so teuer !
Also ich hab da wo der teich hin soll mal so ein kleines "TESTBECKEN" gemacht ohne fische !!! So na 70-80cm tief m² 
(vor 3 monaten oder4?)
fläche so und werde mal das wasser testen ! 
Also wenn es ok ist dan freu ich mich ! Dan muss ich nur nochmal sehen wie es ausieht 
ALSO, wenn ich keine folie brauch wäre ein filter ja irgendwie sehr blöd !  
Ich mon bei uns der forellensee hat auch nur sauerstoff anlage ! Nichts filter!  
Also bis jetzt siht es so aus: Teich evtl. ja aber aus kosten gründen andere maße ! 
Alsovon der folie werde beim großhandel was kaufen. Pflanzen dann auch. 
Aber erst kommt das Buch ! *grins* Ach ja ! Ganz ohne erfahrung bin ich auch net hab so seit6 Jahren mein eigendes Aquarium !  

So nun aber los und ein buch kaufen ! 

@ Dorschhai : Danke ! Bei fragen meld ich mich grins! 

Angler 88


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Testbecken reinstellen bzw. das optische Erscheinungsbild des Wassers mal beschreiben? Und natürlich die Testergebnisse reinstellen.


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja kann mal machen ! Werd gleich mal ph wert testen ! den tester nur finden! Hab mal was aus der schule ´´bekommen´´ 

Werd die PRODE evtl reinstellen ! 



Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Solche gelben oder weißen Papierstreifen? Pass auf das du nicht Bleiacetatpapier reinhängst, falls du etwas aus dem Chemielabor "weggefunden" hast. :q 
Erfahrungsgemäß lässt sich mit diesen Testpapier aus dem Chemielabor der pH-Wert von Teichwasser überhaupt nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

 Ja das war auch mist ! Mein onkel hat so ein bodenproben test kram denn werde ich mal ne probe geben oder unseren gewässer wart oder sonst wem. 
So war schon etwas dunkel aber hier sind ein parr bilder: 












HMM? Über kopiern einfügen bekomm ich keine bildern rein!


----------



## HA84 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Chicago Angler (ein paar seiten vor dem neuen Thema Teichfolie ;-) )

Ja, von den Forellen ist nichts gestorben. Im Hochsommer ist die oberfläche richtig warm (perfect zum schwimmen) unten allerdings noch eisig kalt. Einziges Problem hätte der Sauerstoffgehalt sein können - aber naja den Fischen geht  gut . 
Leider komme ich derzeit nicht viel zum Angeln, werde es im Herbst gezielt auf die Forellen absehen und schauen wie sie abgewachsen sind. War bis jetzt auch nur ein Test.


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

die bilder entweder über webspace (anleitung im bilder- und videoforum) oder mit der bilder-einfüg-funktion (das gelbe zeichen mit den berg drauf, heißt graphik einfügen)


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Was ist nun? So kann man seinen Posting-Zähler auch in die Höhe treiben. Beschreibe doch einfach dein Problem, was geht denn nicht?


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*






 Ha ! So sieht es aus !|supergri 

Mehr kommt gleich !


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*






 so siht das wasser aus ! Mal sehen wenn ich das schaff san kommt noch ein bild vom köfibecken und ein vergleich ! 

Angler88|supergri


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Naja wichtig sind die Daten. Bei uns im Baumarkt machen die eine Wasseranalyse gratis (mit Messgerät sponsored by Oase). Weiß nicht ob es sowas auch bei dir gibt.


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So nun das leere köfi becken und ein verglich von köfi wasser 
also leitungs und regenwasser gemisch mehr regen !


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Der vergleich:


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

rotes, orangenes und grünes Wasser? Dat nix gut.....


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*






 (500l köfibecken) DAS NEUE ! 

Sorry ! Aber das war das erste mel mit den bildern also war nicht mit absicht das es klecker weise kam !#c 

Angler88#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hab ich jetzt erst entdeckt.
Fotos folgen in the morning


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich jetzt erst entdeckt.
> Fotos folgen in the morning



wurde aber auch Zeit du ALTER  HAKEN...#6!

Dachte schon du meldest dich NIE...!:m


----------



## DanyS73 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Unser KöFi-Becken mit Ukeleien im Wohnzimmer. Kann man prima beim Fernsehen bei angeln :q


----------



## bigcalli (10. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich will ja keinem was aber denke die letzten 4 Seiten hatten irgendwie hier nichts zu suchen oder sehe ich das irgendwie falsch|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschhai (10. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				bigcalli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja keinem was aber denke die letzten 4 Seiten hatten irgendwie hier nichts zu suchen oder sehe ich das irgendwie falsch|kopfkrat



Was hast du denn für ein Problem damit???;+ Das ganze passte zwar nicht haargenau mit der Überschrift "Zeigt her eure Gartenteiche" überein, war aber auch nicht off-topic, da es sich die ganze Zeit um Teiche dreht (außer vielleicht einige technische Probleme bei angler88). 
Passt denn dein Posting und das darauffolgende von pretorianer ins Thema?|kopfkrat Überhaupt nicht, nichtmal ansatzweise. Denk mal drüber nach, das Internet lebt von gegenseitiger Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme.#6
Freu dich doch stattdessen auf weitere Teichbilder oder greife Teichneulingen helfend unter die Arme. |rolleyes #6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn für ein Problem damit???;+ Das ganze passte zwar nicht haargenau mit der Überschrift "Zeigt her eure Gartenteiche" überein, war aber auch nicht off-topic, da es sich die ganze Zeit um Teiche dreht (außer vielleicht einige technische Probleme bei angler88).
> Passt denn dein Posting und das darauffolgende von pretorianer ins Thema?|kopfkrat Überhaupt nicht, nichtmal ansatzweise. Denk mal drüber nach, das Internet lebt von gegenseitiger Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme.#6
> Freu dich doch stattdessen auf weitere Teichbilder oder greife Teichneulingen helfend unter die Arme. |rolleyes #6



Ich gebe Dir recht. Man muss doch nicht alles so genau nehmen.
Hab leider zur Zeit kein Bild; werde morgen aber meine Pfütze mal knipsen.


----------



## dorschhai (10. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich hoffe ich komme in den nächsten Tagen mal dazu. Heute wieder nicht geschafft...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe Dir recht. Man muss doch nicht alles so genau nehmen.
> Hab leider zur Zeit kein Bild; werde morgen aber meine Pfütze mal knipsen.



na da FREU ich mich aber drauf...!!!#6

und allen anderen möcht ich sagen Bütte bütte laßt UNS nicht Streiten oder Posten was wer von wem hält oder denkt ...#t
zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...#6
& laßt UNS darüber schreiben & lernen und tauschen etc.pp #h


----------



## dorschhai (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Setz Seerosten niemals zu tief.....lol......ich hatte vor 3 Jahren, als unser Teich fertig wurde, in 1,4 m eine Seerose oder Teichrose (keine ahnung wo ist der Unterschied?) eingepflanzt, jedes Jahr kommen im Hochsommer ca. 3 kleine Blätchen an die Oberfläche, da ist die in meinem KöFi-Becken in 30 cm Tiefe schon längst am blühen. :m


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Tach#h 


am Wochende bin ich bei meinen Eltern,
da mach ich mal Bilder von meinem Vater´s Teichen.


Teichrose sind die kleinen,gelben, wo der Stil ein wenig aus dem Wasser heraussteht.


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier seht ihr ein Bild einer Teichrose


----------



## Angler77 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hmm ! Hat keiner mehr bilder? 

Los leute bitte ! 

Angler88


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

*Wasserminze* ist auch eine sehr gut & schnell wachsende Pflanze...u.a.!


----------



## dorschhai (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Welche Pflanzen sind denn zuträglich für die Wasserqualität, also verwerten die überschüssigen Nährstoffe?


----------



## dorschhai (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So wie versprochen nun Bilder von meinem kleinen Teich. Ist kein riesen See, hat auch nur 6 m³ Inhalt, ist aber ganz OK zum gucken und ab und zu auch angeln.  





Hier fließt das gereinigte Wasser aus dem Filter wieder in den Teich:





Hier seht ihr meine Fischlies im Fressrausch:





Und nochmal von oben:





So das wars von meiner Seite.  #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöner Teich Dorschhai...!
Hoffe ja noch auf viele Beiträge hier  von den Boardies...!

pssst:Habe  gestern *ENDLICH 5 ELRITZEN *bekommen für meinen Teich & gegen die Karpfenläuse...!!!


----------



## dorschhai (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich werde mir demnächst wohl einen kleinen Aal anschaffen. Der soll den Teich sauber halten vor zuviel Fischbrut, ich habe jedes Jahr zuviel davon drin und muss sie manuell abfischen. Wollte mir erst einen kleinen Barsch reinsetzen, der soll aber zu aggressiv sein und Fische angreifen und verletzen können, hat mir karpfenchamp gesagt. Naja und der Aal soll nur Laich und Brut fressen, nur ab und zu ein kleines Fischlein. Da werde ich wohl mal eine Fischzucht aufsuchen und mir einen holen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hoffentlich klappt es jetzt : Meine 4.500 Liter - Pfütze


----------



## dorschhai (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöner Teich, hakengrösse 1!
Wie lange hast du ihn schon und wie tief ist er? Wegen den Seerosen das ist ja schon ein richtiger, schöner Teppich geworden!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir demnächst wohl einen kleinen Aal anschaffen. Der soll den Teich sauber halten vor zuviel Fischbrut, ich habe jedes Jahr zuviel davon drin und muss sie manuell abfischen. Wollte mir erst einen kleinen Barsch reinsetzen, der soll aber zu aggressiv sein und Fische angreifen und verletzen können, hat mir karpfenchamp gesagt. Naja und der Aal soll nur Laich und Brut fressen, nur ab und zu ein kleines Fischlein. Da werde ich wohl mal eine Fischzucht aufsuchen und mir einen holen.


 
Hohle dir einen Spitzkopf genau wie ich. Dann trifft obengenanntes zu.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich hatte mal einen Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt um das damalige Riesenheer von Stichlingen zu dezimieren. Denkste ! Die Stichlinge sind während der Brutzeit auf den 20 x grösseren Sonnenbarsch losgegangen.
Bei mir schwimmen ca. 30 Goldfische und Kreuzungen aus Goldfisch und Karausche. 
Daneben gibt es ständig 3-5 Frösche, wenn die es lange genug vor den Katzen schaffen.


----------



## dorschhai (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Werd ich auch machen, KC, vielen Dank für deine Beratung! #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöner Teich du Alter Haken...seh mich schon n dem  Tisch  sitzen mit Mr.Lepo & dem Kasten BIER und all unseren Lieben...!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Teich, hakengrösse 1!
> Wie lange hast du ihn schon und wie tief ist er? Wegen den Seerosen das ist ja schon ein richtiger, schöner Teppich geworden!



Der Teich ist ca. 10 Jahre alt und ich habe zwei Seerosen : Eine mit roten Blüten ( bekommt im Jahr nur 3-4 Blüten, die aber eine Woche blühen ) und eine mit cremefarbenen Blüten ( mind. 50 im Jahr, die nur 2 Tage blühen ).
Dazu Schilf, Wasserpest und eine kleinwüchsige Seerose mit kleinen Blättern und manchmal bis zu 10 gelben Blüten auf einmal.
Dann gibt es einen Pumpe, Filter ( mit Ultralicht = Algenvernichtung ) und auf dem Grund des ca. 1 Meter tiefen Sees steht ein Oxydator, der Wasserstoffsuperoxyd in reinen Sauerstoff umwandelt. Daher habe ich weder im Sommer noch beim tiefsten Frost bisher einen Fisch wegen Sauerstoffmangel verloren.
Ab ca. 18.00 Uhr stehen alle Fische in einer Ecke und warten auf die tägliche Fütterung. Meistens sind meine zwei Katzen dann dabei, weil es für sie das tägliche Kinoprogramm ist ( gefangen haben sie in 8 Jahren nur zwei Fische )
Im Winter macht mir seit Jahren ein Eisvogel zu schaffen, der schon genau weiss, wenn hier wegen Arbeit keiner zuhause ist.


----------



## Angler77 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Dorschhai sag mal so paar details zu dein teich! 

Wie pumpe kies usw. weil ich wohl auch ein 6m² großen teich bekomme ! (weiol der standort besser ist)

Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (13. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Details? Was willst du denn alles wissen? Ich kann dir ja mal was zu meinem Filtersystem erzählen: 
Pumpen: 
- Master: 1 x Oase Aquamax, 110 Watt, 10.000 l/h, saugt auch Kieselsteine ohne Probleme durch
- 1 x Ubbink mit 4000 l/h, als Unterstützung bei Bedarf oder Überbrückung bei Ausfall der Master-Pumpe, mittels T-Stück ans Mastersystem angeschlossen ODER nur Umwälzung ohne die Filteranlage zu passieren.

Nach den Pumpen kommen die UVC-Brenner, 2 x 24 Watt, der Wasserstrom wird vor den Brennern in zwei Leitungen aufgeteilt.

Dann kommt der Filter, ein Oase Biotec 10, zur Reserve steht noch ein kleinerer daneben, muss nur umgestöpselt werden. Im bau ist gerade noch ein großer Filter, u.a. mit Vortex. Den bau ich mir selbst. 

Die ganze Anlage liest sich für einen 6 m³ (nicht 6m², Angler88, m³ gibt den Wasserinhalt an (6 m³ = 6000 l), m² gibt die Wasseroberfläche an) etwas überdimensioniert, es ist aber noch ein zweiter, größerer Teich geplant mit Bachlauf zu diesem Teich, deshalb haben wir gleich etwas größeres genommen. Wenn der zweite Teich fertig ist, wird ganz einfach noch eine zweite 10000'er reingestellt, noch ein zweiter Filter daneben gestellt, evt. noch ein dritter UVC-Brenner, und fertig. So ist alles an einem Platz.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Details? Was willst du denn alles wissen? Ich kann dir ja mal was zu meinem Filtersystem erzählen:
> Pumpen:
> - Master: 1 x Oase Aquamax, 110 Watt, 10.000 l/h, saugt auch Kieselsteine ohne Probleme durch
> - 1 x Ubbink mit 4000 l/h, als Unterstützung bei Bedarf oder Überbrückung bei Ausfall der Master-Pumpe, mittels T-Stück ans Mastersystem angeschlossen ODER nur Umwälzung ohne die Filteranlage zu passieren.
> ...



Donnerwetter; wenn ich nur noch den Platz hätte. 
Ich würde mir auch am liebsten noch ein 10.000 Liter-füllendes Loch buddeln und mittels Bachlauf verbinden. Das stelle ich mir ganz toll vor.


----------



## dorschhai (13. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Über den Bachlauf kommt dann natürlich noch eine kleine Brücke und die Fischlies können frei entscheiden wo sie sich denn aufhalten möchten: Im großen Teich, im kleinen Teich (in dem später viele Pflanzen sein werden) oder im Bachlauf. Der Vorteil bei Teichen ist ja, das man auf diesen Flächen kein Unkraut mehr jäten muss.


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ne Dorschhai es war schon richtig ! 6m² die tife steht noch nicht genau fes nur die fläche ! Aber es wird wohl ein meter werden ! Also kommt es hin mit 6m³ ! 
Hast du normale pvc ? 1mm? 
Hast du gar kene sauerstoffpumpe???  

@ Hakengrösse 1 

Also platz hätte ich ja für ein ganzen see ! 
Aber kosten ! 70-80 m³  das ist ja vschon meine schmerz grenze !  
Aber nun muss ich erst mal mit 6m² und 6³ meter zufrieden geben ! 

Angler88

Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (14. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Dorschhai es war schon richtig ! 6m² die tife steht noch nicht genau fes nur die fläche ! Aber es wird wohl ein meter werden ! Also kommt es hin mit 6m³ !



NEIN!!! So wird das nichts! Bei 6 m² Fläche die du für den Teich hast kommst du doch nicht auf 6 m³ Wasserinhalt! Rechnerisch zwar schon, aber du musst mit der Durchschnittstiefe rechnen und nicht mit der Maximaltiefe. Oder ist dein Teich selbst am Ufer schon 1 m tief? Dann nehme ich das zurück und würde dir aber zu einem Plastebecken raten, die haben direkt am Ufer auch schon ihre Maximaltiefe. Du kannst aber auch eine Regentonne eingraben, da hast du das selbe Ergebnis. 
Der Sinn eines Folienteiches ist doch, das man auch die Uferzone wunderbar gestalten kann, schöne flache Buchten, Pflanzzonen, ..... Du wirst also bei einer Fläche von 6 m² nicht auf einen Wasserinhalt von 6 m³ kommen wenn du das Ufer richtig gestaltest. 



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du normale pvc ? 1mm?
> Hast du gar kene sauerstoffpumpe???


 
Richtig, 1mm Folie PVC. Achte darauf, das die Folie keine Schadstoffe abgibt, also die diversen DIN- und EG- Richtlinien erfüllt. Du weißt aber schon, nur Folie reicht nicht.

Wofür brauch ich denn eine Sauerstoffpumpe???? Das ist ja nun mehr als unnatürlich wenn du da irgendwo ein sprudelnden Stein rumliegen hast. Im Filter wird das Wasser mit Sauerstoff (respektive Luft) angereichert, der Ablauf in den Teich (siehe Bilder) tut auch sein Übriges. Ich hatte NOCH NIE Probleme mit Sauerstoffmangel, auch bei starken Fischbesatz und im Winter nicht. Da wird einfach von der Eisdecke der Schnee weggefegt, Licht kommt rein, Pflanzen machen Sauerstoff.


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Also 1m im schnitt ! Am rand net so tief in der mitte dafür tief ! 
Und wens nur 5 sind ! 

Angler88


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerwetter; wenn ich nur noch den Platz hätte.
> Ich würde mir auch am liebsten noch ein 10.000 Liter-füllendes Loch buddeln und mittels Bachlauf verbinden. Das stelle ich mir ganz toll vor.




na siehste#6 Alter Haken wir sind soooooo was von nah beieinander...!!!:m


----------



## fischman (14. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo Hechthunter21,
Ich würde Dir gern meinen Teich zeigen, finde aber keine Option Bilder einzufügen !?!
Mein Teich ist ca 6m im Durchmesser, habe nur Koi´s, im vorletzten Jahr sogar Nachzucht.
Wenn Du noch nicht mit dem Bau angefangen hast, mach Dir erst genaue Gedanken darüber was für Fische Du halten willst. Habe zwar auch nicht den perfekten Teich, aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass eine kleine Pumpe und ein großer Filter mehr bringt als eine große Pumpe und ein kleiner Filter.Standort vom Teich ist wichtig. ( Halbschatten wenn möglich ) Guck mal auf www.naturgard.de  die haben ein modulares Filtersystem, welches mit den Ansprüchen wächst.

Fishman


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schu mal unter anhang verwalten ! 
Also über antworten uns net über direkt antworten ! 

Angler 88  

P.S. MOrgen gehts zur nordsee urlaub !


----------



## Motorola (14. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle kein Aal rein setzten. Ich hätte 3-Stachilige Stichlinge rein gesetzt. Die Fressen NUR Fischlaich und keine Fische. Die werden auch nur Maximal 4-7 cm Groß. Nur ein Tip, währe ja schade um die Goldfische.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				fischman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hechthunter21,
> Ich würde Dir gern meinen Teich zeigen, finde aber keine Option Bilder einzufügen !?!
> Mein Teich ist ca 6m im Durchmesser, habe nur Koi´s, im vorletzten Jahr sogar Nachzucht.
> Wenn Du noch nicht mit dem Bau angefangen hast, mach Dir erst genaue Gedanken darüber was für Fische Du halten willst. Habe zwar auch nicht den perfekten Teich, aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass eine kleine Pumpe und ein großer Filter mehr bringt als eine große Pumpe und ein kleiner Filter.Standort vom Teich ist wichtig. ( Halbschatten wenn möglich ) Guck mal auf www.naturgard.de  die haben ein modulares Filtersystem, welches mit den Ansprüchen wächst.
> ...



Hallo Fishman#h
wie heißt es so schön wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!:q
"Der kl.Teich von mir ist seit März05 Fertig"#6& die Sache mit den Bildern macht mir auch immer noch Arbeit...


----------



## Angler77 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So leute nun bin ich wider da !

War ja im urlaub an der see ! (nordsee/cux) 

Man was hab ich für teiche gesehen !
Schön !
Hab auch ein paar fotos !


Angler88


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein paar fotos !
> Angler88



Wo ????


----------



## Angler77 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Hakengröße 1

Noch auf dem pc gespeichert noch nicht im netz !         

Ach so was ich noch wissen wollte zum thema teich na ja er köfibecken: 
Stimmt es das wenn man das sauerstoffding mal laufen lässt (wenn keine fische da  sind) das denn nicht so viele algen wachsen oder ist das mist? 

Und putzt der gründling die algen vom boden? 

Angler88


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Sauerstoff ist immer gut gegen Algen. Zum Beispiel prodziert die Wasserpest eine Menge Sauerstoff.
Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du mit Köfibecken meinst ? Bei einem immer noch kleinem Teich wie bei mir ( 4.500 Liter ) braucht es schon ein wenig mehr:
Es gibt bei mir diesen Oxydator, der auch im Winter unter dem Eis ausreichend Sauerstoff produziert und je nach Standort des Teiches hilft gegen Algen eigentlich nur ein Filter mit UV-Lampe ( bei mir 11 Watt )
Durch die UV-Bestrahlung im Filter verklumpen die Algen und Du kannst diese dann mühelos entfernen.
Das Ganze ist nicht so richtig billig ( alle drei Monate Wasserstoffsuperoxyd ca. 10 € ,
ein Filter für ca. 120 €, dazu eine Pumpe für auch ca. 120 € , Stromverbrauch 60 Watt tags und nachts ) und Arbeit macht das nun auch, denn die abgestorbenen Pflanzen/ Blüten müssen raus.
Ein sog. Köfibecken ist nix für mich; denn meine Köfis liegen im Eisfach. 
Ich will Freude an den Fischen im Teich haben und nach einer gewissen Zeit freuen sie sich auch an mir.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fishman#h
> wie heißt es so schön wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!:q
> "Der kl.Teich von mir ist seit März05 Fertig"#6& die Sache mit den Bildern macht mir auch immer noch Arbeit...



Was ist das Problem ?
Besorg Dir einfach ACDsee ( das ist ein Programm ) und verkleiner die Bilder auf 650 X 500.
Dann kannst Du sie mühelos unter "Anhänge verwalten" hochladen


----------



## Angler77 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So werde gleich mal die bilder bearbeiten und mal sehen evtl kommt heut noch was!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das Problem ?
> Besorg Dir einfach ACDsee ( das ist ein Programm ) und verkleiner die Bilder auf 650 X 500.
> Dann kannst Du sie mühelos unter "Anhänge verwalten" hochladen



wenn Marcel  Dietmar oder  Stefan  mal hier sind  besuche ich einen Schnellkurs und dann sitzt das schon#6


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Motorola schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde an deiner Stelle kein Aal rein setzten. Ich hätte 3-Stachilige Stichlinge rein gesetzt. Die Fressen NUR Fischlaich und keine Fische. Die werden auch nur Maximal 4-7 cm Groß. Nur ein Tip, währe ja schade um die Goldfische.



Ja das mit den Goldies hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich brauche einen Fisch, der nicht gefräßig ist, sonden sanft vorallem den Laichbestand dezimiert. Aber wo bekomme ich Stichlinge her? Sind die nicht geschützt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das mit den Goldies hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich brauche einen Fisch, der nicht gefräßig ist, sonden sanft vorallem den Laichbestand dezimiert. Aber wo bekomme ich Stichlinge her? Sind die nicht geschützt? |kopfkrat



Ich hatte vor Jahren mal 5 Stichlinge eingesetzt und drei Jahre später hatte ich hunderte davon. Ich werde nie wieder einen Stichling bei mir reinsetzen, die im übrigen bei Nachwuchs sehr aggressiv sind.


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt! Was ist nun der geeignetste Fisch, der Laich auffrisst, ab und zu auch kranke Fische, mir aber nicht die Goldfische anfällt und die komplette Brut wegputzt. Das soll also eine natürliche Auslese werden, sodass im Jahr 10 Goldies o.ä. durchkommen und nicht der ganze Teich voll ist mit Brut. Denn wenn ich studiere kann ich nicht ständig heim fahren und mich um meinen Teich kümmern, deshalb sollen das die Fische langsam selbst regeln.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt! Was ist nun der geeignetste Fisch, der Laich auffrisst, ab und zu auch kranke Fische, mir aber nicht die Goldfische anfällt und die komplette Brut wegputzt. Das soll also eine natürliche Auslese werden, sodass im Jahr 10 Goldies o.ä. durchkommen und nicht der ganze Teich voll ist mit Brut. Denn wenn ich studiere kann ich nicht ständig heim fahren und mich um meinen Teich kümmern, deshalb sollen das die Fische langsam selbst regeln.



So einen Fisch gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Welcher kommt denn nah ran?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher kommt denn nah ran?




ich würde es mit einem kl. Kaulbarsch oder Flußbarsch versuchen zu regulieren...oder was mir gerade einfällt mit einem einzelnen Sonnenbarsch...|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Kaulbarsche gefallen mir vom Design nicht (blöder Grund, ich weiß) und bei mir gibts kaum welche, Sonnenbarsche sind schön, jibbet bei uns aber auch nicht, und beim Flussbarsch wurde mir erzählt, das der zu aggressiv sein soll und nicht nur die kleinen Restlos wegputzt, sondern auch die großen anfällt und sie verletzen kann, die Wunden können dann Verpilzen. Das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde es mit einem kl. Kaulbarsch oder Flußbarsch versuchen zu regulieren...oder was mir gerade einfällt mit einem einzelnen Sonnenbarsch...|kopfkrat



Sonnenbarsch hatte ich auch mal. 
Der bewegt nix tolles ( auf den sind sogar die Stichlinge losgegangen ) und er braucht als Revierfisch viel Platz. Der lässt in seinem Revier keinen anderen Fisch in die Nähe kommen. Flussbarsch lässt vermutlich nichts übrig und Kaulbarsch könnte vielleicht gehen.


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das ist meine Befürchtung das der Flussbarsch nix übrig lässt außer Trümmer. Sonnenbarsch gibts eh nicht, naja und Kaulbarsch.......gefällt mir irgendwie nicht das Vieh


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*


































Das sind die beiden Teiche, von meinem Vater.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Wouw ! Mit Wasserfall ?
Liegen die nebeneinander oder dicht zusammen ? Mit Verbindung ?
Was schwimmt da so drin rum ?


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Verbindung haben die beiden nicht.

der kleine ist der letzte, den er gebaut hat, dort sind ein paar Rotfedern und Goldfische drin.

der grösser hat noch einen Bachlauf von ca.5m ,hab ich aber vergessen zu fotografieren#q 


dort tummeln sich Goldfische, Ukeleis, Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Gründlinge und ein paar Barsche.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöne Teiche...!

Mensch wenn ich nur Platz hätte für so was großes...das wärs!


----------



## Angler77 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Wenn das net alles so teuer war dan würd ich mir besorgen  und groß wie es nur geht ach wer das schön !!! 
Aber ein kleiner teich muss reichen. 

Hab die bilder leider noch net fertig von der nordsee und teichen dort. 

Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Jeder fängt mal klein an.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das mit den Kosten sehe ich noch nicht mal als das Ding ...
doch der Platz muß da sein als Hauptvoraussetzung


----------



## Angler77 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja aber kosten: Folie 
                     Pflanzen          
                     Flies         
                     Pumpen, ............. 



Da kommt für ein etwas großen teich locker 1000€raus und das ist schon was. 

Angler88


----------



## Angler77 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ach so, 

Da hab ich ne idee ! 

Bei uns ist platz dann lasst du das geld kommen und dann bauen war denn ! 
*Grins* 

Das wäre doch was ! Ha Ha ................ 


Angler88


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber kosten: Folie
> Pflanzen
> Flies
> Pumpen, .............
> ...



Folie ist ein echter Kostenfaktor...& der Flies darunter auch doch der Rest geht mit Verbindungen (Kiesgrubenbesitzer/Angelverein/AB) doch der größte Teil steckt in der Arbeit vor Ort...|supergri
Pumpe Filter & "der ganze Quatsch" sollte mir ja NIE in den Teich kommen das war meine Aufgabestellung & ich denke ich hab´s hinbekommen!#6


----------



## Angler77 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja hast recht !
Wen man nun ein großen teich hat bauch amn so ein quatsch  net ! 

Arbeit ? Ne kein bisschen! = Hobby / Spaß *grins* 

Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (20. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Pumpe & Filter ja oder nein??? Das kommt ganz auf den Fischbesatz an, würde ich sagen. Auch ein kleiner Teich kann glasklares Wasser haben, ich sehe es an meinem KöFi-Becken, das Ding ist völlig zugekrautet, aber glasklar. Sind im Durchschnitt ja auch nur 5 kleine Fische drin. Wenn du aber viele Fische, z.B. Kois zum angucken, in einem Teich halten willst, sind Filter unerlässlich, finde ich. Denn meinstends sind die Zierfischteiche schlicht überbesetzt, als das sich das Wasser selbst reinigen kann mittels Pflanzen. Dadurch musst du die überschüssigen Nährstoffe, org. Materialien, ... rausbekommen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Wie so oft im Leben ...
Die Menge macht es 


aus!!!


----------



## dorschhai (20. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Genau! Wenn man das richtige Maß findet, ist keine Technik nötig. Zudem ist ein Teich erst ab einen bestimmten Wasserinhalt in der Lage sein Zustand DAUERHAFT aufrecht zu erhalten. Und selbst riesige Seen können von einem Tag auf den anderen Umkippen. Man muss also vorallem bei Gartenteichen immer auf der Hut sein, eventuelle Anzeichen analysieren und so Schlimmeres verhindern. Bei uns im Baumarkt haben die ein Wasseranalysegerät, das viele Parameter erfasst. Alle zwei Wochen bin ich dort zu finden


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Dorschhai ich sagte doch dass ein Flussbarsch nichts übrig lässt. Sonnenbarsch ist aber nicht wirklich aggressiv. Kaulbarsch oder Aal. Oder ne Quappe.


----------



## dorschhai (21. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Jepp. Deshalb setze ich auch keinen rein. Sonnenbarsche jibbet nicht bei uns, obwohl ich die Tierchen vom Aussehen her ganz hübsch finde. Was macht denn ne Quappe? Was frisst die alles? Gibts bei uns zwar auch nicht, könnte sich aber evt. organisieren lassen. Was putzt dein Aal so alles weg?


----------



## HA84 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hast recht !
> Wen man nun ein großen teich hat bauch amn so ein quatsch  net !
> 
> Arbeit ? Ne kein bisschen! = Hobby / Spaß *grins*
> ...



Na da wirst du dich noch ganz schön umschauen wenn du mal einen Teich hast. Von wegen keine Arbeit, nur Spaß. Aber das wirst du auch schon beim Bau deinen Teiches merken.


----------



## Angler77 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ja klar ist es arbeit aber man will es so es ist doch net so als wen du zur arbeit gehst oder?
Macht doch auch spaß vor allem wenn denn allses fertig ist. 

Angler88


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp. Deshalb setze ich auch keinen rein. Sonnenbarsche jibbet nicht bei uns, obwohl ich die Tierchen vom Aussehen her ganz hübsch finde. Was macht denn ne Quappe? Was frisst die alles? Gibts bei uns zwar auch nicht, könnte sich aber evt. organisieren lassen. Was putzt dein Aal so alles weg?


 
Fische putzt der bisher nicht weg. Obwohl ich hatte mal 4 Gründlinge von etwa 4cm reingesetzt und die habe ich nie wieder gesehen. Nachwuchs haben wir auch keinen mehr seid es den Aal gibt. Quappen fressen alles was in ihr Maul passt. Aber besonders laich. Sie fressen aber auch oft Jungfische


----------



## Angler77 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Moin, 

Sagt mal hab ihr im teich oder köfi becken diese planze:

Name weiß ich leider net mehr und foto hab ich net. 

Also sie ist grün hat nur lange streifen die aus nicht aus dem wassser schauen sondern man kann sie aber sehen weil sie so mit der strömung abknickt sie ist so laberrig und steht nur im wasser am land häng alles runter. 
Ich weiß den namen leider net mehr.

Ich fange beim angeln diese pflanze oft mit wurzelnballen ! ! ! 

Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (21. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hääääääääääääääääääääää?????? ;+ |kopfkrat #q 
Wo hast du denn diese Pflanzen gesehen??? Könnte Laichkraut, Wasserpest, vergammelte Rohrkolben,......  Könnte eigentlich alles sein! Eine etwas detailliertere Beschreibung wäre sicher nützlich. Du kannst aber auch mal im Netz nach Pflanzenseiten suchen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Würde mich freuen wenn noch einige Boardies hier IHRE kl.&gr. Teiche vorstellen würden...!


----------



## Angler77 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Leider kan ich von den teich fotos euch keien mehr zeigen wie es erst versprochen habe sorry haken größe 1 aber geht net. 

Es gibt ein probelm mit dem hochladen. 

Dieses ist kein sinnloses posting ist ist nur ein hinweis vielen dank. 

:r


----------



## dorschhai (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

|offtopic 
Hallo könntest du mal bitte solche SINNLOSPOSTINGS lassen?#q |motz: Willst wohl unbedingt deinen Postingzähler hochtreiben?|kopfkrat Also entweder schreibst du hier was zum Thema Teich & Co oder beschreibst dein Problem VERNÜNFTIG! #6

In diesem Sinne,  MfG Tobias


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> |offtopic
> Hallo könntest du mal bitte solche SINNLOSPOSTINGS lassen?#q |motz: Willst wohl unbedingt deinen Postingzähler hochtreiben?|kopfkrat Also entweder schreibst du hier was zum Thema Teich & Co oder beschreibst dein Problem VERNÜNFTIG! #6
> 
> In diesem Sinne,  MfG Tobias



Geht mir auch sehr auf die Nerven ANGLER88 .. SORRY .. bist daher leider ab jetzt auf meiner IGNORE-List !

kof


----------



## Angler77 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Entschuldigung ! Das leuten sage das es leider net geht das ich die versprochenenden fotos  reinstellen kann. 

Ihr labert doch ein bischen oder? Ihr wollt doch mit sowas diesen Postingzähler erhöhen. erstmal bringt es nichts was da steht (posting anzahl) und wenn ihr hier sowas schreibt dann könnt ihr es auch per pn ! Oder wollt ihr den anzeiger erhöhen. 

Also denken ! ! ! 

Ihr findet das sinnlos da fällt mir aber was ganz anders ein ! ! ! 

Angler88 #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung ! Das leute sage das es leider net geht das ich die versprochenenden fotos nicht reinstellen kann.
> 
> Ihr labert doch ein bischen oder? Ihr könnt mir das so auch so sagen ihr wolt doch diesen Postingzähler erhöhen. erstmal bringt es nichts was da steht und wenn ihr hier sowas schreibt dann könnt ihr es auch per pn !
> 
> ...



 |supergri  :m  |supergri 

heheheh, ich weiss nicht, aber ich habe irgendwie totale Schwierigkeiten Deinen Aussagen zu folgen .. kapier einfach nicht, was Du sagen möchtest !
Geht das nur mir so ??????  #c  |kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

all ...

bitte nicht Streiten  hier...ist zu schön der FRED


----------



## Angler77 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir auch sehr auf die Nerven ANGLER88 .. SORRY .. bist daher leider ab jetzt auf meiner IGNORE-List !
> 
> kof


 

Sach bloß wie kannst du dann mein posting lesen? 

Na ja, ich sag doch du laberst ! 

Sorry für das posting wenn es wider sinnlos ist ! Aber ich werde mich wohl ferteidigen dürfen ! 

Angler88


----------



## Kalle25 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich schaue mir das ganze nun schon seit ein paar Tagen an und möchte an dieser Stelle darum bitten, dass das eigentliche Thema mehr im Vordergrund stehen sollte.

Angler88, du musst dich nicht "ferteidigen". Nimm dir einfach mal ein paar gut gemeinte Ratschläge zu Herzen.


----------



## Angler77 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Also was dorschhai sagt ist ja noch ok obwohl naja. 

Aber der andere der sollte echt mal überlegen was er macht. 
Also ich hoffe das es der letzte beitrag solcher art war und das der nächste wider was mit FOTOS VON TEICHEN ZU TUN HAT ! ! ! 
Kläre das andere mit diesen boardie nun per pn !


----------



## dorschhai (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

RUHE JETZT VERDAMMT NOCH MAL!!!|motz::e  Basti (meridian, oder in deiner Sprache ausgedrückt: "der andere") weiß sehr gut was er macht, ich denke er hat die nötige Lebenserfahrung. 
Das ist ein sehr schöner und nützlicher Thread, er ist es nicht wert, versaut zu werden.#d Also schluss jetzt! 

Nun wieder zum Thema: Was macht ihr eigentlich gegen Verschlammung? Als ich letztends in meinen Teich gerutscht bin |supergri (ja, algenbewachsene Folie ist glatt:m), habe ich festgestellt, das da unten eine ziemlich dicke Schicht aus Schlamm- und Kies ist. Da werde ich mir wohl mal einen Teichschlammsauger ausleihen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Wohl unvermeidbar wenn man Fische drin hat, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wieder zum Thema: Was macht ihr eigentlich gegen Verschlammung? Als ich letztends in meinen Teich gerutscht bin |supergri (ja, algenbewachsene Folie ist glatt:m), habe ich festgestellt, das da unten eine ziemlich dicke Schicht aus Schlamm- und Kies ist. Da werde ich mir wohl mal einen Teichschlammsauger ausleihen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Wohl unvermeidbar wenn man Fische drin hat, oder? |kopfkrat



Hy Dorschhai !

Ja, wenn Fische darinnen sind, ist es wohl kaum vermeidbar.
Da hilft nur alle paar Jahre, oder besser noch jedes Jahr regelmässig mal mit der Pumpe drüber zu gehen.
In meinem Teich habe ich deshalb kein Bodensubstrat genommen.
Kies oder sonstiges ist irgendwann so oder so schwarz & schlammig & muss mühsam rausgehoben werden !

Wüsste auch keine Alternative für das Problem, bin aber Ohr, falls da jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt !

mfg
der andere


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich lass meinen Teich einmal im Frühjahr fast leerlaufen ( die  Pumpe lässt das Wasser in den Garten weg ), zieh mir Gummistiefel an und hol den ganzen Moder mit den Händen raus . Die Fische müssen während der Zeit auf engstem Wasserraum auskommen; ich beeile mich auch wahnsinnig und brauche höchstens eine halbe Stunde. 
Danach lass ich den Teich dank eigenen Brunnen ( kein Sauerstoff aus 15 Meter Tiefe )
mit unterstützenden Massnahmen wie Oxydatotor und Umleitung der Wasserzufuhr  zwecks Sauerstoffanreicherung ) wieder volllaufen und bislang ist mir weder ein Fisch noch eine Pflanze dadurch zu Schaden gekommen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

zu der Frage des Ablassen bzw.der Reinigung werd ich mir auch noch was einfallen müssen da mein Teich ja noch sehr JUNG ist stellte 
sich die Frage "noch nicht ...so arg".

Was ich zur Zeit jeden 2 ten Tag mache, 
ist immer mal in sog.Sumpfzone und aufs Freiwasser sehen ob abgestorbene Blätter oder Algen rumliegen diese entnehme ich sofort mit einem kl.Feinmasch.Kescher.#6

Die gr.Saubermannaktion im Herbst denke ich aber auch mit Hilfe eines Teichschlammsauger´s durchzuführen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hechthunter
> 
> mach ich genauso, eigentlich gehe täglich um den Teich und fische die Blätter und abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste heraus. Ist wenig Arbeit mit großer Wirkung wie ich finde. Bei uns ist das Wasser klar und die Fische sind in bestem Zustand.



na dann ...
auf eine Gemeinsamkeit mehr#6


----------



## Kalle25 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Eine Alternative wäre das sog. Draubny Verfahren. Allerdings ist dieses wohl für einen kleinen Gartenteich etwas zu überdimensioniert.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> RUHE JETZT VERDAMMT NOCH MAL!!!|motz::e Basti (meridian, oder in deiner Sprache ausgedrückt: "der andere") weiß sehr gut was er macht, ich denke er hat die nötige Lebenserfahrung.
> Das ist ein sehr schöner und nützlicher Thread, er ist es nicht wert, versaut zu werden.#d Also schluss jetzt!
> 
> Nun wieder zum Thema: Was macht ihr eigentlich gegen Verschlammung? Als ich letztends in meinen Teich gerutscht bin |supergri (ja, algenbewachsene Folie ist glatt:m), habe ich festgestellt, das da unten eine ziemlich dicke Schicht aus Schlamm- und Kies ist. Da werde ich mir wohl mal einen Teichschlammsauger ausleihen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Wohl unvermeidbar wenn man Fische drin hat, oder? |kopfkrat


 Ich hätte den Schlamm mit Eimern rausgeschöpft und ihn in ein großes Gefäß gegeben. Wenn ich dann einen Großteil rausgehabt hätte hätte ich ihn durch ein nicht zu feines Sieb geben wo der schlam durchrutscht áber der Kies oben liegen bleibt. Dann einfach den Schlamm als Dünger im Garten verwenden und den Kies ausspülen udn vermischt mit neuem wieder in den Teich gekippt. So hätte ich das gemacht.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte den Schlamm mit Eimern rausgeschöpft und ihn in ein großes Gefäß gegeben. Wenn ich dann einen Großteil rausgehabt hätte hätte ich ihn durch ein nicht zu feines Sieb geben wo der schlam durchrutscht áber der Kies oben liegen bleibt. Dann einfach den Schlamm als Dünger im Garten verwenden und den Kies ausspülen udn vermischt mit neuem wieder in den Teich gekippt. So hätte ich das gemacht.



Die ganzen Methoden haben natürlich auch Nachteile. In einem Teich , der älter als 6 Monate ist ( vorher sollte man auch keine Fische einsetzen ) gibt es Leben. Tierchen, die aussehen wie Tausendfüssler, Wasserläufer, Schnecken ( hab ich nie eingesetzt ), Libellenlarven und last not least Froschleich. Obwohl letzteres die Fische fressen, hab ich ständig 4 - 5 dicke Frösche im Teich. Und die leben nicht nur im Teich sondern gehen auch gerne in umliegende Büsche; unsere Katzen ( das ist der Wehrmutstropfen ) haben es uns gezeigt.
Wenn gereinigt oder entschlammt wird und dass wollte ich hier und heute empfehlen = Legt das herausgeholte Zeug erst einmal für 1 Stunde direkt an den Teichrand. Die geschockten Teichbewohner werden es Euch danken.


----------



## dorschhai (30. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ey das ist doch nicht normal!!! Mir hats am Wochenende beide! UVC-Brenner durchgehauen!:r Jetzt flackern die nur noch. Ich werde mir schleunigst neue Lampen besorgen müssen, mein Teich fängt schon wieder an einen leichten Grünschleier zu entwickeln. |uhoh: 
Der Teich von nem Kumpel ist super klar, ich hab mir sein Equipement mal angeschaut, der hat nur einen selbstgebauten Filter mit Kies, Matten,... und ne Pumpe. Ich hab ihn gefragt warum der Teich so klar ist, denn er hat auch viele Fische drin. Da hat er erzählt das er ständig was zur Algenvorbeugung reinkippt und am Rand einen Sack mit Weizen oder irgend welche Pallets reingehangen hat. Chemie kipp ich nicht rein, aber was sind das für Pallets?


----------



## Kalle25 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das einizige was mir dazu einfällt, wäre Roggenstroh. Aber am besten stellst du deinem Kumpel die Frage, der kann es quasi aus erster Hand beantworten.  :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Moin



> oder irgend welche Pallets reingehangen hat.



Das dürfte wohl Zeolith sein, dieses reduziert schädliche Substanzen und wirkt der Trübung im Teichwasser entgegen. Kann man auch gut im Filtertopf deponieren.


----------



## dorschhai (1. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Nein, Zeolith war es 1000 %ig nicht. Da weiß ich wie das ausschaut. Ich frag ihn bei Gelegenheit mal.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



> Nein, Zeolith war es 1000 %ig nicht



Dann vieleicht Aquahumin zur Wasserenthärtung, soll auch Algenwuchs hemmen, Wassertrübung klären und biologisches Gleichgewicht herstellen. Ist wohl so ein Spezialtorf |kopfkrat


----------



## C.K. (1. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ MeRiDiAn



> Wüsste auch keine Alternative für das Problem, bin aber Ohr, falls da jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt !



Doch es gibt eine Möglichkeit, den Filtergraben. Das hat sich jemand von Natugard ausgedacht und ist nicht schlecht.

Funzt folgendermaßen:
Neben dem Teich wird ein Graben mit Folie angelegt ( Der Graben selber wird mit Schilf bepflanzt ) , einen Tacken höher als der Hauptteich. Im Teich wird an der tiefsten Stelle ein Anschaugschlauch inkl. Pumpe angebracht, der das Wasser in den Graben befördert. Durch die Schilfpflanzen setzen sich die Sedimente ab, zusätzlich wird das Teichwasser biologisch aufbereitet. Das gereinigte Wasser fließt dann wieder über einen kleinen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.

Vorteil: Man braucht seltener den Hautteich zur reinigung ablassen, hat aber ( wenn der Graben richtig angelegt ist) ohne den Einsatz von Technik relativ klares Wasser.
Je nach Größe der Grabens muss dieser dann hin und wieder gereinigt werden.


----------



## dorschhai (1. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ist ja interessant! Hast du einen Link wo man eine Beschreibung von so einen Graben findet?


----------



## C.K. (1. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mit Beschreibungen halten die sich etwas zurück, die wollen das System ja auch verkaufen.
Hier der Link: drück mich!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Danke  für den Link C.K.!!!
Möchte auch noch etwas umbauen...


----------



## Motorola (25. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier ist mein 6.000 Liter Teich. Der Wasserfall ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Ich hoffe man erkennt was auf den Bildern.
http://img95.*ih.us/img95/6210/imag01343bi.jpghttp://img95.*ih.us/img95/1706/imag01337dg.jpghttp://img95.*ih.us/img95/7312/imag01328yc.jpghttp://img95.*ih.us/img95/1019/imag01311qb.jpghttp://img71.*ih.us/img71/6264/imag01308ce.jpg


----------



## dorschhai (27. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mensch Leute, was ist los? Gibt es Neuigkeiten von euren Teichen oder schöne, neue Herbstbilder? Ich bin nun fast täglich am Laub raussammeln.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

die Herbstarbeit steht vor der Türe...
Werde wenns soweit ist auch mal wieder ein paar Pic. reinstellen.

Wer hat den noch einen Weiher/Teich oder gar eigenen See im Board?würde gerne mehr Bilder sehen...!#6|wavey:#6


----------



## Motorola (29. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01584gh.jpghttp://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01572sm.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01545tf.jpghttp://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01537gt.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01522dx.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01516xa.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01509td.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01490wx.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01481yf.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01476ke.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01466hb.jpg
http://img245.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01451wv.jpg
http://img175.*ih.us/my.php?image=imag01444tv.jpg

im größeren Weiher sind 30 Karpfen biss 20 Pfund drin dann Schleien biss 45cm. Und im kleinen Weiher sind 3 Welse der eine 70cm der andere 25 und der letzte 15cm. Und da sind dann noch Krauschen, Rotfedern bis 30cm, Rotaugen, Brassen… Im großen Weiher kommen nächstes Jahr evt noch ein paar Forellen rein. Und im großen Weiher schwimmt noch ein Graser mit ca 75cm. Und noch einer mit 30cm.


----------



## Chani04 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Also ich kann da keine Bilder sehen bei Deinen Links.....

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich kann da bilder sehen und find deine Weiher Klasse Motorola


----------



## Motorola (29. September 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Nur ein Tipp du must den Link anklicken. Ich werde mal bilder von meinen 90m² großen Forellenteich ein paar bilder in 2 Wochen machen wen ich das nägste mal zu meinen Opa komme. In den Forellenteich sind aber noch keine Forellen sie kommen erst im nägsten Frühjahr rein.


----------



## orgel (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöne Teiche die Ihr da so habt, denn werd ich auch mal meinen zeigen...

Das ganze Grundstück hat so ca. 40.000 m², der Teich in etwa 2.500 m². Habe den jetzt in etwa seit einem Jahr, Tiefe liegt so zwischen 60 cm und rd. 2 Metern. Muss mir noch ne geeignete Methode zum entschlammen einfallen lassen, da sich das Trockenlegen etwas schwierig gestaltet.
Den genauen Besatz habe ich auch noch nicht rausbekommen, gefangen wurden bisher Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen, Hecht, Barsch, Schleie, Karausche, Rotauge und Rotfeder, im Wasser sind auch reichlich Blutegel zu finden. Die übrigen Besucher wie Eisvogel, Reiher, Kröten, Molche, Wiesel, Enten usw. finden sich auch immer regelmäßig ein...
Daß dort tatsächlich Hechte drin sein sollten, habe ich schon von einigen Leuten gehört, allerdings war es dann wirklich ein reiner Zufallsfang (nämlich beim Karpfenangeln mit Mais), als mein Kumpel auf einmal einen über 60 cm Hecht ans Ufer beförderte... Angeln mit Spinner und Blinker sowie KöFi hat bisher absolut keinen weiteren Erfolg gebracht, vielleicht fällt Euch ja was ein?

Dieser Teich ist übrigens der letzte in einer Teichanlage mit insg. noch 4 verbliebenen Teichen, die wohl im 16-17 Jahrhundert rum von Mönchen zur Karpfenzucht angelegt wurde. Bin mal gespannt was ich so in Zukunft noch entdecken werde, nächstes Jahr will ich jedenfalls nochmal ernsthaft über Entschlammung und Trockenlegen nachdenken...

Ach ja, alle Bilder, die ich geschossen habe findet Ihr unter http://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/orgelmueller/teich/


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

orgel 
da hast du aber ein Supi Feines Grundstück mit dem dazu gehörigen Teich/Weiher...!#6
Wo liegt den Braunlage?#c
Gepachtet oder Eigentum?
Wie erfolgt die Speisung des Weiher´s etwa nur Regenwasser?


----------



## orgel (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> orgel
> da hast du aber ein Supi Feines Grundstück mit dem dazu gehörigen Teich/Weiher...!#6
> Wo liegt den Braunlage?#c?


 
Danke! Also Braunlage ist eine kleine Stadt im Oberharz (ich hoffe das sagt 
Dir jetzt was...|kopfkrat ). Der Teich liegt allerdings zwischen Zorge und Walkenried
(auch beides kleine Harzorte).



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Gepachtet oder Eigentum?


 
Habe den Teich erstmal gepachtet, ein späterer Kauf ist allerdings nicht 
ausgeschlossen bzw. recht wahrscheinlich  Verstehe mich mit dem 
Eigentümer bestens, und da ich auch nicht immer alles mähen mag usw. hat 
der seine Pferde dort im Sommer immer stehen. Die sind auch der Grund 
weshalb er (noch) nicht verkaufen mag.



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erfolgt die Speisung des Weiher´s etwa nur
> Regenwasser?


 
Normalerweise wird die Teichanlage von einem kleinen Bach gespeist, 
allerdings führt der im Sommer nur wenig bis gar kein Wasser. Das liegt wohl 
daran, daß der Damm des davor liegenden Teiches nicht mehr wirklich dicht 
ist! Somit entweicht mehr Wasser, als nachläuft und ich bekomme dann 
nichts mehr (aus dem Bach wohlgemerkt :g ). Da es sich dort allerdings um 
ehemaliges Sumpfgebiet handelt, bekomme ich das ganze Wasser unterirdisch 
und mein Teich verliert im Sommer dadurch max 10-20 cm an Wasserstand 
(hoffe das bleibt auch so).


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na dann will ich auch mal einen von mir angelegten Teich zeigen.
Leider wohne ich dort nicht mehr und somit erfreut sich ein anderer Mieter an diesem Teich.


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

...und noch einige.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				orgel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Grundstück hat so ca. 40.000 m², der Teich in etwa 2.500 m².



wow .....
son Grundstück hätte ich ja auch nur allzu gern !!!! #6 :l
vor allem mit nem nur_für_mich_Teich dieser Größe .... *neidischsei*   :m


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir angelegten Teich zeigen.



hast du auf jeden Fall schön gemacht ! #6
zur Freude des Nachmieters nehme ich an ...   |rolleyes


----------



## dorschhai (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das sind ja mal schöne Dinger! Wie lange hast du den schon (aus #244)?


----------



## Hansa-Fan (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi Guido,


der Gestaltung Deines Teiches sind eigentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt. Hilfreiche Anregungen findest Du in der Fachliteratur (z.B. bietet der Fachverlag Kosmos gute Bücher an) oder im Internet.
Eines solltes Du jedoch beherzigen: Auch wenn das Einsetzen von selbst gefangenen Fischen verlockend erscheint. Rotaugen, Rotfedern oder Karauschen werden sich in Massen vermehren und zu einer Pest, die Du nicht mehr so leicht los wirst.


Gruß Achim


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auf jeden Fall schön gemacht ! #6
> zur Freude des Nachmieters nehme ich an ...   |rolleyes


  find ich aber auch sehr schön angelegt...!!!


----------



## Motorola (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier ist mein 90m² großer Teich. Leider sind die Seerosenblätter schon abgestorben. In den Teich kommen nächsten Frühjahr meine Regenbogenforellen rein. 
 Das Wasser ist jetzt total sauber. Als ich vor 4 Jahren mal 10 Forellen eingesetzt habe da hat man nicht einmal 10cm ins Wasser schauen können. Deswegen sind auch die Forellen kaputt gegangen. Der Fischzüchter wo ich die Forellen gekauft hatte hat mir garantiert dass es vom Dreckigem Wasser gekommen ist. Den bei der Größe des Teiches dürfen keine Forellen und Karpfen zusammen gehalten werden. Jetzt kann man biss auf den Boden blicken. Jetzt sind dort ja auch keine Fische mehr drinnen. 
         http://img277.*ih.us/img277/3695/imag01744ty.th.jpghttp://img277.*ih.us/img277/6425/imag01754du.th.jpg
http://img277.*ih.us/img277/5/imag01768ox.th.jpghttp://img277.*ih.us/img277/6179/imag01776ym.th.jpg
     http://img277.*ih.us/img277/543/imag01789ja.th.jpghttp://img277.*ih.us/img277/9219/imag01792ku.th.jpg
     http://img277.*ih.us/img277/7038/imag01807rh.th.jpghttp://img277.*ih.us/img277/9526/imag01810wh.th.jpg
     http://img277.*ih.us/img277/7421/imag01820kk.th.jpghttp://img277.*ih.us/img277/3913/imag01832fa.th.jpg
     http://img277.*ih.us/img277/232/imag01844rp.th.jpghttp://img277.*ih.us/img277/7720/imag01858wj.th.jpg
   http://img277.*ih.us/img277/369/imag01861xq.th.jpg


----------



## dorschhai (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber mein Teich ist auf einmal Glasklar. Im Sommer hatte ich durch die Algenblüte Sichtweiten von ca. 20-30 cm, jetzt sieht man wieder den Grund. Sind die Algen alle abgestorben und schimmeln jetzt auf dem Grund rum?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Unser Teich ist auch Glasklar. Immer sommerh ate er immer eine leichte Trübung. Habe letzten Sonntag eine 32cm Karausche in den Teich gesetzt. Da man so eine große fast nie fängt wollte ich sie nicht wieder zurücksetzen udn auch nicht essen. Jetzt schwimmt sie in meinem Teich und nimmt auch schon Futter auf


----------



## dorschhai (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Karauschen im Teich ist wie eine Seuche finde ich. Ich hatte mal 3 Stück drin, und ich habe es bereut. Der Teich war im  Frühjahr voll mit Brut, da hilft nur noch abpumpen. Ist so ,anders bekommst du die nicht raus. Als Einzelfisch, und dann noch so groß, schauts bestimmt gut aus, aber wenn du mehrere drin hast, geht das ganze gegen den Baum. Naja und Karauschen treiben es nicht nur untereinander, sondern nehmen auch mit Goldfischen vorlieb.


----------



## Mac-Beck (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mensch... wenn ich wüsste, wie man hier ein Foto reinbeamt, dann würde ich das gernstens machen... aber ich weil ich´s nicht weiss, muß ´ne Beschreibung genügen. Der Teich ist aus Folie (die ist urrrrralt!)... und nun hat der Teich ein winziges Loch... und verliert gerne etwas Wawawasser. Macht nix! Nächstes Jahr wird ein neuer Teich gebacken. *schwör*
Anyway... da leben viiiiiele Molche drinne. Teichmolche! Das ganze ist ein winziges Biotop geworden. Kein durchgestylter Kitschkacktümpel. Abends vibrieren Flederdermäuse über´s Wasser, Libellen sind natürlich auch da... und meinem Hund schmeckt das Teichwasser 1008x besser, als das Wasser im Trinknapf. Im Sommer steige ich da auch manchmal rein. (Blutegel sind doof!) Einen Garten OHNE Teich, den kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Das wäre ja fast wie eine Bundesliga OHNE Werder Bremen. Ist doch so! 
|wavey: #6 |wavey:


----------



## dorschhai (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Zum Bilder einfügen siehe HIER


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Im Sommer hatte ich durch die Algenblüte Sichtweiten von ca. 20-30 cm, jetzt sieht man wieder den Grund. Sind die Algen alle abgestorben und schimmeln jetzt auf dem Grund rum?



je wärmer das Wasser desto besser für die Algen, im (zu) kalten Wasser wachsen sie nicht ....
Im winter hat man immer superklares Wasser ...
zeigte sich immer beim Tauchen ... im Sommer mit Glück mal 2-3m Sichtweite und im Winter dann mal bestimmt 10-20m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Karauschen im Teich ist wie eine Seuche finde ich. Ich hatte mal 3 Stück drin, und ich habe es bereut. Der Teich war im Frühjahr voll mit Brut, da hilft nur noch abpumpen. Ist so ,anders bekommst du die nicht raus. Als Einzelfisch, und dann noch so groß, schauts bestimmt gut aus, aber wenn du mehrere drin hast, geht das ganze gegen den Baum. Naja und Karauschen treiben es nicht nur untereinander, sondern nehmen auch mit Goldfischen vorlieb.


 
Ich habe jetzt 2 Karauschen im Teich. Eine kleine und eine große.


----------



## Mac-Beck (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@Dorschhai

Yes... Algen sind so´n Ding für sich.
Im Sommer haste ja auch eine intensivere Sonneindenteichreinscheindauer... und wenn dann da nicht viele Pflanzen im Teich wachsen, wuchern und gedeihen, dann haben die Algen (auch im Zusammenhang mit anderen Faktoren) nunmal ´ne schöne Zeit. 

Algen hin, Algen her... der Sommer ist mir trrrrotzdem sympathischer. #6


----------



## dorschhai (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt 2 Karauschen im Teich. Eine kleine und eine große.



Dann viel Spass, KC!


----------



## Mac-Beck (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Naja und Karauschen treiben es nicht nur untereinander, sondern nehmen auch mit Goldfischen vorlieb.


 
High Dorschhai! Hi! 
Das dürfen die auch... und das ist ja auch biologisch-logisch.
Wer die Karausche nicht ehrt, ist des Goldfisches nicht wert!
(Hat Konrad Lorenz mal gesagt. Oder Konfuzius? Vielleicht war´s auch mein Nachbar?) Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank, für Deinen Link-Tipp zur Bildreinstellung!!

Karauschen-Mac |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

|wavey:werde mich heute mal dem Herbstschnitt widmen 
& all die Blätter der letzten Tage 
aus dem Teich holen.


----------



## dorschhai (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Wann holt ihr eigentlich Eure Pumpen raus und mottet die Technik ein (falls vorhanden)? Die Temp's sollen ja angeblich noch bis mitte November oder länger noch über den Gefrierpunkt bleiben?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich denke unsere Pumpe wird bis etwa Mitte November drinne bleiben.


----------



## dorschhai (25. November 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na Ihr, wie schauts denn an Euren Teichen aus? Habt Ihr ein paar stimmungsvolle Herbstbilder?


----------



## dorschhai (27. November 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Bzw. langsam sind Winterbilder gefragt. Meiner ist schon zugefroren, ca. 1 cm dick. Schaut aber irgendwie blöd aus, so ganz ohne grüne Pflanzen.


----------



## igler (30. November 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*


----------



## Motorola (30. November 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Könntest du was zum besatz sagen? Und wie groß ist der Weiher? 

P.s. Auf jedenfall ein schöner Weiher


----------



## igler (30. November 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Im Moment nicht mal ein Stichling.Habe den Teich trockengelegt,der wird komplett saniert.Nächstes Jahr will ich Forellenangeln anbieten. So sah der Teich vor 4 Monaten aus. Auf jeden fall wo ich den abgelassen habe , habe ich ca 50kg Wildkarpfen und ca.10000 Schleien von S1 bis fangfähig rausgeholt.Komisch war nur daß keine andere Fischart vorhanden war nicht ein einziger Hecht oder Weißfisch.Muß dazu sagen daß um den Teich
ein Schilfgürtel vo 4 Metern höhe war,also keine Enten oder so,aber ob das der Grund war,keine Ahnung.Der Teich hat eine Größe vo 4000qm.


----------



## HD4ever (30. November 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

wow .... das is dochn vernünftiger "Gartenteich" #6
sowas würd ich nur für mich nehmen .... nix mit anderen Forellenanglers an meinem Schmuckstück .... :l


----------



## igler (30. November 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich habe da noch einen Teich von 500qm,20 qm und dann  noch einen ca.8000qm, der ist aber seit einigen Jahren trockengelegt ausserdem haben wir noch eine Anlage von 3000qm mit vier Teichen in Hannover.Nächstes Jahr stellen wir insgesamt 4 Aufzuchtbecken von je 100qm hin.2006 kommt meine Houmpage raus.Das ganze hat Potenzial deswegen wird gewirtschaftet. jahr


----------



## Angler77 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So, 

Nun geht es los ! ! ! 

Ich habe heute 48m² teichfolie gekauft 1mm Kautschock. 

(6x8m) 

und nun geht es los der bau ..... bilder werde ich mal senden .... 

aber der hammer der Preis .... was glaubt ihr ? was musste ich bezahlen ?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> Nun geht es los ! ! !
> 
> ...



Moin

Kautschukfolie in 1mm Stärke kostet regulär knapp € 10,- der Quadratmeter, was hast Du denn gelöhnt?

Verlegst Du die Folie bei diesen Temperaturen, oder erst im Frühjahr? Habe mit PVC Folie dieses Jahr meinen Teich gebaut, allerdings bei Temperaturen über 10 Grad wegen besserer Flexibilität des Materials und des Folienklebers.


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> Nun geht es los ! ! !
> 
> ...



JETZT geht es los? Ihr fangt im Winter an? Viel Spass!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mal n´andern Schnack. Seit die Wassertemperaturen unter 10 Grad gesunken sind, gibt`s für meine Teichbewohner nix mehr zu futtern. Ist natürlich hart für die Fische und für mich, aber deren Stoffwechsel geht ja bei Kälte auf minimum. Wenn ich am Teich nach dem Rechten schaue, kommt der ganze Trupp an die Kante in wahrscheinlicher Erwartung von Futter, habe aber gelesen, das es Ihnen schlecht bekommen würde.

Bekommen Eure Teichbewohner auch keine Nahrung zur kalten Jahreszeit?


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Meine bekommen auch nichts, hat ihnen aber bisher nicht geschadet. Sie kommen auch angeschwommen, wie bei dir. Sind halt zu verwöhnt


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

nix aber auch garnix da er zugefroren 
iss...



NEIN im ernst nix dazu füttern #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> Nun geht es los ! ! !
> 
> ...



mit den Jahren wirst auch du zu der Erkenntniss gelangen das es von denn 
4 Jahreszeiten wahrlich bessere gibt wie diese,um einen Teich zu
bauen.:m


ach ja was ich schätze|kopfkrat
 der qm liegt so bei 15-18 Euronen#c


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Meine kriegen nichts zu fressen und kommen auch nicht angeschwommen. Habt ihr die dressiert oder wie? Mein Teich ist jetzt zugefroren und wenn er offen ist dann kann man nur sehen wie die Fische im Glasklaren Wasser bewegungslos am Grund stehen. Ab und zu bewegt sich mal einer aber das ist eher selten. Ich freue mich aber schon auf das Frühjahr wenn sie wieder alle erwachen und dann meine Karpfen udn Schleien das erste mal zur Fütterung kommen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Meine kriegen nichts zu fressen und kommen auch nicht angeschwommen. Habt ihr die dressiert oder wie? Mein Teich ist jetzt zugefroren und wenn er offen ist dann kann man nur sehen wie die Fische im Glasklaren Wasser bewegungslos am Grund stehen. Ab und zu bewegt sich mal einer aber das ist eher selten. Ich freue mich aber schon auf das Frühjahr wenn sie wieder alle erwachen und dann meine Karpfen udn Schleien das erste mal zur Fütterung kommen.



der jenigge der sich machmal unter der Eisdecke bewegt hat Blähungen... 



:m:m:m


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Meine kriegen nichts zu fressen und kommen auch nicht angeschwommen. Habt ihr die dressiert oder wie?



Das hat nichts mit Dressieren zu tun, Fische sind halt nicht ganz so dumm und merken sich auch einige Dinge. Soll heißen, wenn ich angelaufen komme, jibbet meist was zu futtern. Wer das Signal verpasst, bekommt auch nichts mehr ab. |rolleyes


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit Dressieren zu tun, Fische sind halt nicht ganz so dumm und merken sich auch einige Dinge. Soll heißen, wenn ich angelaufen komme, jibbet meist was zu futtern. Wer das Signal verpasst, bekommt auch nichts mehr ab. |rolleyes



man spricht in Fachkreisen auch von 
"Prägendem Verhalten"...#6


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> man spricht in Fachkreisen auch von
> "Prägendem Verhalten"...#6



Ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh  :m #6 Die Macht sei mit Euch! |supergri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Warum kommen meine nicht sofort angeschwommen? Jedes mal wenn ich bei warmen Temperaturen von der Schule komme kriegen die 2 Hände Pellets und manchmal auch Mais. Aber gewöhnen tun die sich nicht daran


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit Dressieren zu tun, Fische sind halt nicht ganz so dumm und merken sich auch einige Dinge. Soll heißen, wenn ich angelaufen komme, jibbet meist was zu futtern. Wer das Signal verpasst, bekommt auch nichts mehr ab. |rolleyes



das mit dem Signal kenne ich auch wenn ich gerufen werde zum Essen & immer noch im AB schreibe...
da gibs nähmlich auch nix mehr.:m

|kopfkratso wie jetzt gleich wenn ich nicht hochkomme


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem Signal kenne ich auch wenn ich gerufen werde zum Essen & immer noch im AB schreibe...
> da gibs nähmlich auch nix mehr.:m
> 
> |kopfkratso wie jetzt gleich wenn ich nicht hochkomme



Tja da bist du wie KC's Fische :m Jetzt aber ab mit dir, Frauchen ruft!


----------



## Böx (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder unserer Teiche und Fische :m


----------



## Böx (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Und noch ein paar Fische :m


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hmmm, lecker Koibraten :m Schöne Teiche & Fische! Wann habt ihr den angelegt?


----------



## Böx (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Nix Koibraten! |abgelehn

das sind wohl die einzigen Fische die sicher vor mir sein werden|supergri

Der grosse Koiteich ist etwa 5 Jahre alt. Der Kleinere daneben bestimmt schon 20 Jahre mit einigen Umbauten. Die Seerosenteiche haben wir seit 3 Jahren.
Alles allein mit Manpower ausgeschippelt. Ist zwar ne Schweinearbeit aber macht doch irgendwo richtig Spass


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Was ist das für ein Becken mit Gitter (Bild 4)? Ein Aufzuchtteich?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Koibraten! |abgelehn
> 
> das sind wohl die einzigen Fische die sicher vor mir sein werden|supergri
> 
> ...



Feiner Garten & schöne Teiche...#6!


----------



## Böx (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hab noch ein paar Bildchen von den Fischen


----------



## dorschhai (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Geil! :m#6


----------



## Böx (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für ein Becken mit Gitter (Bild 4)? Ein Aufzuchtteich?



Das Teil dient als Quaratänebecken. Ab und zu schwimmt da drin aber auch mal der ein oder andere Köfi #6


----------



## Böx (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Der Schuppi hat jetzt geschätzte 20 Pfund und ist total zahm geworden.
Ebenso der Stör, der schwimmt einem beim Füttern direkt auf die Hand und lässt sich auch ohne weiteres aus dem Wasser nehmen. Hab echt Angst dass der mir mal entgegen gelaufen kommt wenn ich mit dem Futtereimer ankomme |kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Habe auch 2 Teiche.Einen kleinen,im 6ten Bild.Da sind Bitterlinge,Muscheln
und ein paar Sonnenbarsche,die den Bitterlingnachwuchs in Grenzen hält.

Von Bild 1-5 ist mein "größerer" Teich,den ich im Frühjahr vergrößern will.Besatz sind Schleien,Goldfische,Karauschen,Bitterlinge,Gold+Giebel-hybriden;+ ,Gründlinge,1e ungewollte Rotfeder,die ich nicht mehr rausbekomme|kopfkrat Ausserdem noch 4-5 Zwergwelse,die den Fischnachwuchs selten Chancen zum wachsen lassen.Einige Jungfische kommen dann doch noch durch.
Im Frühjahr sind auch ab und an mal,Kamm und Teichmolche da.Sonst Frösche,Muscheln,Flusskrebse.Hatte mal einen jungen schönen Koikarpfen aus nem Baumarkt drinne,der hiess Erwin.Der ist leider vorletztes Jahr unter der Eisdecke,im Winter verstorben 
Im Frühjahr ist Teichvergrößerung geplant.
Nichts ist schöner und spannender im Garten,als ein Teich|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier noch der kleinere Teich............
..........................................#t


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@Böx:Schöner großer Teich,den Du da hast#6 
Hatte auch öfter mal versucht Sterlets darin zu halten.Die waren aber immer so zahm,das dies ein leider leichtes Spiel,für die Katze war


----------



## Miehzman (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöne Teiche habt ihr! Unser Teich existiert erst 1 Jahr, hat sich aber schon gut entwickelt! Habt ihr auch Raubfische drin?? Muss ja nich gleich n Hecht sein aber Barsch, Aal vielleicht auch Zander? Meinetwegen auch Hecht oder Wels?? Ich würde ja mal gerne sehn wie Hechte in nem Koiteich wüten :r ! MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!|supergri


----------



## Angler77 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Oh nee ! 

Also nun geht es mit dem plannen los ... xD 

nein um diese jahreszeit wird der teich nicht gebaut ... da kommt das leicht gummi ja so hoch na ja leicht in gegnsatz zu der kraft des grundwasserspiegels......
Und die folie ist net so geschmeidig ..... ne ne das kommt im frühjar ! 

So nun zum Preis also länge 8 m (die rolle ist 6 m breit ) der preis war pro laufendermeter also 1 ldm. = 6m² 
Der ldm kostet regulär 49,48 € so die reduzierung war dann 30€ a ldf 
So dann habe ich ja halt 8 ldm (reststück) insgesammt 48m² zum Preis von ein ldf bekommen ein versehen wer wißß ! jeden fals sateht fest: 

48m² Kautschockfolie 1mm dick Für nur 30€ 
das wäre pro m² nur 0,63 €! 

Geil was ?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi Miehzi,
habe Zwergwelse und Sonnenbarsche.Die Zwerge sind schon ausgewachsen.Vielleicht bekommen die ja endlich im nächsten Jahr nachwuchs.Die haben immer eine fette Wampe Da denke ich mal,könnte trotzdem ein Männlein mit bei sein.Einer ist auf alle fälle schlanker als die anderen.Im Sommer wenn es geregnet hat,gehe ich manchmal raus mit Taschenlampe und suche Tauwürmer.Die ich dann in den Teich an den Seerosen untergehen lasse.Es dauert keine 30 Sekunden und die Welszwerge sind im vollen gange und es bewegen sich die Seerosenblätter an der Oberfläche|supergri .Hecht oder Zander würde ich mir nicht da reinsetzten wollen|kopfkrat 

Dir und allen anderen Boardies hier und sonstwo noch einen gesunden und Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2006!#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> 48m² Kautschockfolie 1mm dick Für nur 30€
> das wäre pro m² nur 0,63 €!
> 
> Geil was ?


 
Dit is Billig.Bin am überlegen mir vor der Teichsaison mit neuer Plane einzudecken.Vielleicht ist es überall jetzt so Billig.#c Oder der Verkäufer hatte keene ahnung


----------



## Angler77 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ne so billig geht es nett ! 

nein es war ein versehen ein etiketten fehler und da dachte der verkäufer das wohl so und deswegen habe ich es ja zur kasse geschoden und die meinte auch 240 € und dann haben die tel und dann meinten die ausnamsweise ...


----------



## Angler77 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

achso der teich soll so 3x5 Meter werden ca. 1 m Tief ....... 

also so 15³ liter .... und was meint ihr so als besatz ... ? ich denke ein par kleine rotfedern und rotaugen ... und ein parr pflanzen boden wolte kies/sand nehmen .... joa ein zulauf für wasser durch dachrinne oder grundwasser dann wahlweise und ein auslauf so das wasser zu kann und gleich raus kann ..... 

noch tipps ?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi,
würde vorsichtig sein mit den Dachrinnenzufluss.Da sich ja in der Zwischenzeit,wenn es nicht regnet ziehmlich viel Dreck (zb.Staub)ansammelt,aufm Dach.Wenn es dann regnet,ist das gutes Dachrinnnenwasser für den Algenwuchs,im Teich:g 
Habe Ich zwar auch so,deshalb ist es im Sommer immer Dreckig dadrinne.Pumpe wollte ich nicht.Sollte schon natürlicher sein.In Wildseen und Teichen ist im Sommer ja auch oft Algig grün;+ und die Fische fühlen sich wohl
Ich habe liebers andere Fische im Teich,als Rotaugen/Plötzen und Rotfedern.Ich würde eher Schleien,Karauschen und sowas ähnliches besetzen


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ja aber schleien zu bekommen ist ein problem ....... bei uns hier .... ! ! ! 

Na ja mit dem dachrinzufluss ist es so: 

Ich kann es so schalten das es in mein teich fliesst oder das es in den teich von mein onkel na ja was heisst teich es ist so ein morrbecken wo alles dichtgewachsen ist so ein froschbiotop ...... 
Und ich werde es denn so schalten das es denn zu mir kommt wenn es länger regnet d.h. das dreckwasser bekommt erst zu mein onkel wenn der staub und co weg ist leuft es zu mir ...... 

Aber danke für den Tip ... aber ich dneke regenwasser ist viel besser wie unser moor-grundwasser !


----------



## Miehzman (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Freu dich bei den Zwergwelsen nich zu früh! Wenn meine ausm AQ zu groß geworden sind, kommen auch nich beide in den Teich! Diese Fische können zur übelsten Plage werden! Dann krigst du die nich mehr ausm Teich raus... Wenn du leerpumpst graben die sich im Boden ein und solche Scherze! Aber lustig sind sie schon, diese kleinen möchtegern Welse  ! So gierig, dass sogar Barsche es schwer haben, gleichzuziehen!  Das mit dem dicken Bauch kann aber auch Futter sein! Wenn die bei mir was gefressen haben, nehmen sie auch immer zu !
Wie groß sind deine Sonnenbarsche? Haben die schonmal abjelaicht? Die Laichverbung is übelst lustig! Total bunt aber trozdem supergut getarnt!! Was die Natur so alles eingerichtet hat...


----------



## Miehzman (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Achja mein einer Sonnenbarsch im Teich ist jetz in einem Jahr ca. 2-4cm gewachsen! Ich glaube, dass es daran lag, dass er fast den kompletten Barschlaich wegezischt hat


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

was habt ihr den für teich alos an alle mit den zwergwelsen ...... 

Größe und beschaffendheit sprich mit floie, plastikbecken, usw .... 
würde mcih mal interessieren !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na mal gucken,ob die Zwerge diesjahr Babys kriegen.Ich habe die erst im kleinen Teich gehabt.Wollte die da aber raus haben.Aber wie bekomme Ich die ohne Kescher rumgewühle da raus und ohne das Wasser rauszulassen.;+ Ganz einfach,weil die Zwerge sehr gefräßig sind und gleich die Nahrung reinquetschen ins Maul und gleich runterschlucken,habe Ich etwas Baumwolle OHNE Haken genommen!Da sie ja vielleicht sonst den Haken zu tief schlucken würden und sich noch verletzen könnten|rolleyes .An den ungefähr 1 Meter langen Baumwollfaden habe ich am ende ein Tauwurm festgeknotet und dann unter gehen lassen.|sagnix Sobald die Schnur straff wurde,hochholen.#a Über der Wasseroberfläche einen Kescher,damit die Zwergwelse beim Biss an der Oberfläche dareinfallen.Also wie Pöddern halt. 
Das die sich im Schlamm eingraben hab ich auch schon gesehen.Dann gucken sie mit dem Maul raus und warten ab,bis es dunkel wird.Denke mal das die Elterntiere auch ihre Jungen,nach einer weile fressen.So das auch im Teich der Bestand an Welsen,gering bleibt.Anders bei Karauschen und andere Friedfische,die ohne Raubfische verbutten könnten.Ich bin schon gespannt,was ich im Teich ,beim leer machen alles enddecke#c Schlammpeitzger und Steinbeisser müssten vielleicht auch noch drinne sein,wenn ich die finde.Oder die Welse habe die gefressen:g Werde dann sicherlich auch Bilder machen.Wird bestimmt eine schmutzige Fotogeschichte dann werden ,wenn ich den Schlamm dann noch daraus holen muss.:v 

Miehzmanie Sonnenbarsche habe ich im letzten Frühjahr 2005 gekauft.Habe sie dann im Sommer unter den Seerosen öfter stehen gesehn.Als die Sonne so doll knallte .Als Pärchen konnte ich die nicht unterscheiden beim Kauf.Der Praktikant hatte da auch keene ahnung von;+ Die sahen alle gleich aus,bis auf die größe!Habe dann groß und klein mitgenommen,auf der Hoffnung,das es dann doch noch ein paar sein kann/könnte|wavey:


----------



## Miehzman (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Angler77
Ich weiß jetz nich was du mit alos meinst (sry) aber damit sich die Katzenwelse (den Namen find ich besser ) wohl fühlen ist ein Boden zum gründeln (z.B. Sand) und Kraut schonmal ganz gut Seerosen auch Fressen tun die alles, wahre Müllschlucker  sogar normales Zierfischfutter!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Oh ja,meine Katzen/Zwergwelse kommen im Sommer beim Füttern sogar auch nach oben,wie die Goldfische,Schleien & Co.Sie frssen auch Pellets,die oben schwimmen!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Oder die Welse tun nur so scheinheilig und brav bei der Fütterung,das sie nebenbei auch kleinere Fische am Futterplatz erwischen


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Meine Frage an die Katzenwels Hälter: 

Wie ist der Teich hergestellt ? 

PVC Folie , Kunststoff Fertigbecken, ........ ?


----------



## dorschhai (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Man kann eigentlich sagen das jeder halbwegs erstzunehmende Gartenteich aus Folie geschaffen wird. Kunststoff Fertigbecken gibt es zwar auch in Größen um die 5 m³, der Nachteil ist dann aber die abnormale Transportgröße und die unnatürliche Gestaltung der Gewässerstruktur. Von daher sind meiner Meinung nach Fertigbecken als Spielzeug anzusehen und allenfalls als Krötentümpel für den Vorgarten tauglich. Ich find die Teile trotzdem unheimlich hässlich!


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

joa dorschhai das ist das was ich mein ...... ! ! !

Aber wenn die immer da unten rum gründeln..... was das denn für eine folie ? 

(mein teich ca 10m³ l 15² Wasseröberfläche)


----------



## dorschhai (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn die immer da unten rum gründeln..... was das denn für eine folie ?



Hä? Na normale Teichfolie halt, was denn sonst? Denkst du die Fische beißen die Folie durch? :m


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

aber pvc 0,5mm oder 1mm leidet die denn nicht ...... ?


----------



## dorschhai (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Wie kommst du darauf? Der Fisch durchwühlt den Boden und frisst nicht die Folie!!! 0,5 m - Folie würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, die ist ein bisschen dick  1mm ist da schon besser.


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich habe doche mein 1MM Koutschockfolie weist du doch mit mein super schnäpchen oder ?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe doche mein 1MM Koutschockfolie weist du doch mit mein super schnäpchen oder ?


 
Ja ich weiss..................|schild-g nachträglich zu dem Schnäppchen|supergri


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

danke ! 

ich weiß nur nicht ob dorschhai es mit bekommen hat weil er mir ja noch ne folie entpfholen hat ....... !


----------



## dorschhai (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> danke !
> 
> ich weiß nur nicht ob dorschhai es mit bekommen hat weil er mir ja noch ne folie entpfholen hat ....... !



Was habe ich???? |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du darauf? Der Fisch durchwühlt den Boden und frisst nicht die Folie!!! 0,5 m - Folie würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, die ist ein bisschen dick  1mm ist da schon besser.


 





Das hast gesagt !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

0,5m=50cm dicke Folie, Wo gibt es die denn?|kopfkrat


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ups ! 

SRY ! ja ja ein m fehlt .... !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups !
> 
> SRY ! ja ja ein m fehlt .... !


 
Du meinst ein C ,oder?:q


----------



## dorschhai (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst ein C ,oder?:q



Wieso ein "c"? 0,5 cm dicke Folie? Für den Gartenteich etwas too heavy!


----------



## Angler77 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ja ein m war schon richtig ........ ! 

SO GUTE NACHT !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

:g :m Sorry,etwas zu tief ins Glas geguckt:q  
Rrrichtig


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Böx Teichanlage vom Feinsten und super Fische#6 

Der Winter hat nun meinen Teich voll im Griff, hoffe das meine Teichbewohner das alles gut überstehen, sind ja einjährige Fische, daher deren erster Winter.
Der Teichbelüfter sorgt für eisfreie Stellen im Teich.

Ich wünschte der Frühling wäre schon wieder da!


----------



## Angler77 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Box 

wie tief ist dein teich ? ? ? 

und das hast echt super gemacht man denkt die teich waren schon immer da !


----------



## Angler77 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hat wer graskarpfen in seine teich ? ? ? 

Und wenn ja wie sind sie so zuhalten und wie ist der teich geschaffen ! 

Danke !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich habe nen kleinen. Frisst aber nicht viele Pflanzen sondern ernährt sich von Pellets und öfters mal ner Wurzel. Ist ein sehr unscheinbarer Teichbewohner obwohl meiner jetzt etwa 20cm hat. Mein Teich ist sehr verkrautet(viele Wasser-Vergissmeinnicht, eine große Seerose, nen haufen Zwergseerosen die aber nicht blühen, viele Schwertlilien, 2 Sumpfdotterblumen, einige Schilfpflanzen). Der Grund ist ein Sand/Schlamm gemisch. Wie gesagt unserer sonnt sich eigentlich nicht aber fühlt sich bei uns Pudelwohl da er erst vorletztes Jahr mit etwa 8cm gekauft wurde und jetzt etwa 20cm hat.


----------



## Angler77 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

wie gorß und tief ist eurer teich?


----------



## Aitor (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

nunja mit nem garteteich kann ich leider nicht aufwarten, aber dafür mit nem kleinen weiher. die bilder könnt ihr hier einsehen.  http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/pete/Bilder/AB/


----------



## Angler77 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ja recht schön der weiher ......

so was hätte ich ja auch gern !


----------



## Aitor (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ohooo glaub mir, da steckt auch ne menge arbeit drinnen, ich weiß noch als ich den übernommen hab, eine drecksbrühe war das...mittlerweile arbeite ich schon seit 4 jahren an dem teil und jedes jahr befällt er mir besser, vor allem der Muschelbestand hat sich gut erholt, nachdem ich den Bisam losgeworden bin. Auch Seerosen zeigen sich vereinzelt und gelegentlich schwirrt sogar ein Eisvogel mal vorbei, von den vielen Molchen, Libellen, Kröten und Ringelnattern ganz zu schweigen. Wenn man spaß an der sache hat findet man (leider) immer was zum arbeiten bzw. verbessern. Dieses jahr werd ich mal nen Steg in angriff nehmen.....


----------



## Angler77 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ja aber das ja auch Arbeit verbunden mit Hobby !


----------



## Aitor (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Stimmt, deswegen machts auch so viel Spaß  und das beste ist, man sieht die resultate und kann sagen, das hab ich erarbeitet. das macht einen nach einer gewissen zeit doch im gewissem umfang stolz.


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ich mein so gesehen ist angeln auch arbeit ...... !


----------



## Aitor (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hehe nichts als unbezahlte überstunden. Aber immerhin die einzig sinnvollen Überstunden.


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hmm.  also mir werden sie bzahlt .......... !


----------



## Timmie (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.  also mir werden sie bzahlt .......... !



mmh, wahrscheinlich hast Du Dein Alter falsch angegeben......
                     ......... Ansonsten dürftest Du nämlich gar keine Überstunden machen :m


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

  ne ne ........ ! ! ! 


Aber wenn wird es nicht bezahlt ..... #c


----------



## Angler77 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

so nun ist der bau in gang ....... na ja die vorbereitungen bäume fällen usw. ! 

Ich habe auch fast alle mein Fragen beantwortet nur in  3 sachen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ...... 

1. flies unten drunter über ide folie oder doch beides ..... 

2. Grund / Ufer (matte) 

3. Filer 

(teich größe ca 15M³ wasser öberfläche .... tiefe ca 1m)

falls ihr noch tips zu den 3 sachen habe dann sagt sie doch ruhig


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				selbst schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teichbelüfter sorgt für eisfreie Stellen im Teich.



Nun habe ich nur noch zwei winzige Luftlöcher im Teich nach dem Dauerfrost, hoffe das reicht|kopfkrat 

Womit sorgt Ihr denn für eisfreie Zonen im Teich?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ein Blick in den Garten & auf den Teich zeigt mir heute morgen, 
das es dem Ende zu geht mit der EISZEIT im Teich!


----------



## dorschhai (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na mal gucken es soll ja nochmal kälter werden jedenfalls in Sachsen. Eisfreie Zonen habe ich im Teich gar nicht, ist auch jahrelang gut gegangen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Eisfrei ist der Teich nun schon wieder & was mich pers.am freut am 15.März ein Jahr "alt" & alle Fische erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit
"ohne jede Technik" 
bis auf den Belüfterstein...

Wie siehst denn bei euch so aus !?


----------



## dorschhai (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Es ist doch ne Mischung aus Resteis und Schnee drauf, rumgestochert habe ich noch nicht. Die Pumpen habe ich heute mal gestartet, die fahren alle hoch. Nur ein neuen UVC Brenner muss ich mir besorgen, der eine flackert nur noch.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mein Teich ist noch zugefroren.Seit vorgestern ist endlich Tauwetter.Der "letzte" Schnee hat sich verabschiedet.Es ist nun schon eine 5-7cm dicke Pfütze auf den Teich.Der Teich war im Herbst noch ziemlich grün vor Algen.Man kann an einigen Stellen schon durch die etwa noch 15 cm Eisschicht hindurchsehen.Was mich freut,ist das das Wasser schon recht klar durchkommt.Es ist bestimmt von der langen Dunkelheit(Schnee)auf dem Eis zurückzuführen.Technik hab ich da noch nie drinne gehabt Na bleibt nur noch zu hoffen,damit die ganzen Fischlis,darunter noch Leben|rolleyes|pfisch: Weisse Bäuche schimmerten bisher noch nicht durch.Im Frühjahr werd ich den Teich vergrößern und vertiefern.
Jetzt heisst es erst mal abwarten,gespannt sein und Teetrinken:#2: |wavey:


----------



## zander55 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mein Teich ist seid gestern auch wieder komplett eisfrei.
Das Wasser ist zurzeit sehr klar, Sichtweite ist etwa 1 m. 
Alle Fische erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit und zwei große Koi und einige Goldfische waren heute Morgen schon am Ufer im knapp 50 cm tiefen Wasser auf Erkundungstour.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mein Teich hat noch eine etwa 10cm Eisschicht. Das Eis lässt sich nicht kaputtbrechen udn auch nicht runterdrücken. Ich hoffe auch für meine Fischlies. Aber die haben bisher 6 Jahre jéden Winter überstanden. Ich denke diesen auch.


----------



## zander55 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Habe gerade noch ein paar Bilder vom letztem Frühjahr gefunden. 
Die Bilder wurden nach einen Starken Hagelschauer aufgenommen, deswegen das Eis rund um den Teich.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@Zander55: schön groß dein Gartenteich+schöne Fische#6 #r (Goldorfen und das dunkle große da? Spiegel/Graskarpen??;+ |kopfkrat )Mein einer Teich,ist nur halb so groß.Möchte im jetzigen Frühjahr aber noch vergrößern.
Habe heute mal geguckt in meinen kleineren Teich.Da sah ich unterm Eis tote Bitterlinge Der ist ja auch nur gut 60cm tief.Sonnenbarsche sind auch dadrin.Vielleicht haben die überlebt|kopfkrat Was ich zwar nicht denke,aber dennoch möglich wäre...abwarten bis das letzte Eis weg ist.In "grösseren"Teich konnte ich noch keine Fischleiche ausfindig machen.Naja is ja auch nen bisschen tiefer.....


----------



## zander55 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hab noch zwei Bilder vom Mai gefunden. 
Den Koi den ich auf dem Bildern fütter habe ich in einem Vereisgewässer gefangen, wo er ausgewildert wurde. 
Mich wunderte das der Fisch bereits einen Tag nachdem ich ihn in meinem Teich eingesetzt habe, mir bereits aus der Hand fraß.


----------



## zander55 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Schleienwühle
Das "große schwarze" ist ein Schuppenkarpfen in Orange und Schwarz. Vermutlich ein Mischung aus normalen Schuppi und einem Koi. Den hatte ein Freund von mir gefangen und mir geschenkt. Da der Fisch 74 cm groß ist, sehen die kleinen gekauften Koi, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwa 30 cm groß waren, sehr klein aus. Außerdem sind noch ein paar Goldfische mit dabei.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Danke für die Info#6 Hab mich nen bisschen verschätzt |peinlich :g 
Solche Mischmaschkarpfen,halb Schuppi/Spiegel halb Koi sieht man oft.Aber sie werden auch als Koi verkauft für teures Geld.Genau wie bei nem Großhändler hier in der Umgebung.Da werden "normale" Spiegelkarpfen als Koi verkauft:g#q  Naja,gibt wohl einige die das kaufen und null ahnung haben|rolleyes Dann wird dort auch noch nach Länge verkauft.Also Schuppi/Spiegel=Koi#d


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hey Zander 55 
zu deiner Frage warum er nach einem Tage schon aus der Hand Futter aufnahm. 
Ich denke mir mal das es bei dem gr.so ist da er dem Vorbesitzer zu groß wurde für den Teich & einfach nur DANKBAR Geprägt wurde was nun ja zum Glück dir zu gute kommt!

pssst: Einen schönen Großen Teich habt ihr da#6!


----------



## dorschhai (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Verdammte Axt jetzt ist es wieder kälter geworden und es schneit schon wieder... |motz:Ich hab seit Monaten nicht mehr von meinen Teich gesehen als eine weiße Fläche. :c
Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer.... |rolleyes


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hey Tobias 
auch bei mir ist nun wieder leider eine ganz dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich.;+
Doch ich bin zuversichtlich das sind die letzten Tage der Natur es UNS zeigen zu wollen...:m


----------



## dorschhai (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na ich hoffe es mal. Bin ja mal gespannt ob es allen Fischlies noch gut geht. Waren schließlich einige Monate wo nur Schnee drauf war.


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Bei mir sind ne ganze Menge Fische eingegangen (und ne ganze Menge Frösche auch). Es entstanden wohl Gase unter dem Eis...

Naja in 2 Wochen werde ich den Teich dann mal sauber machen, werde danach auch mal ein paar Pics posten.

Schade um die kleinen Karpfen...hoffe mal das noch welche am leben sind.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Moin



> Es entstanden wohl Gase unter dem Eis...



Sorge für Belüftung! Habe in meinem Teich auch den ganzen Winter über den Teichbelüfter im Einsatz, damit es im Teich eisfreie Stellen gibt. 

Sch§§s Winter , will endlich Frühling haben!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Sorge für Belüftung!


Da reicht auch einfach ne kleine Eisfreie Fläche - zu diesem zweck hab ich ne Styroporglocke aufm Teich schwimmen. Da bleibt es etwa 3-4 Tage eisfrei drunter, und danach kann man den dünnen Eisdeckel innendrin einfach rausnehmen und hat wieder 3-4 Tage Zeit. 
Son Teil gibbet in jedem Baumarkt für paar Euro.

Seit ich das Teil habe (5 Jahre) ist Schluss mit toten Fischen und Fröschen! :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				bmt_hethske schrieb:
			
		

> Naja in 2 Wochen werde ich den Teich dann mal sauber machen, werde danach auch mal ein paar Pics posten.
> 
> Schade um die kleinen Karpfen...hoffe mal das noch welche am leben sind.
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Moin Heiko

Falls noch welche am Leben sind lieber nicht soviel action machen, von wegen aufräumen. Diese Aktivitäten könnten die Karpfen in Ihrer Winterruhe stören, v. w. niedrigen Stoffwechsel und so.

@ foolishFarmer#h  ist eine Sauerstoffzufuhr im Winter eigentlich generell notwendig?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ foolishFarmer#h  ist eine Sauerstoffzufuhr im Winter eigentlich generell notwendig?


Im kleinen Gartenteich auf jeden Fall... dort funktioniert das Ökosystem nicht so wie im See, alleine schon weil 100% des Bodens durch ne Folie versiegelt sind!
Wenn ich dann noch die fast sterilen Teiche meines Nachbarn sehe, weil seine Kois nichts vertragen (Hypochonder - er und seine Fische), wundert mich nichts! #q 
Was, wenn nicht Pflanzenreste sollen O2 ins Wasser und Methangase, etc. aus dem Wasser durchlassen? Eis und Folie dichten nahezu gasundurchlässig ab. Und alle Organismen unter Wasser verbauchen nunmal im Winter O2 - produziert wird Sauerstoff im Winter nicht!

Also lieber für ne Eisfreie Fläche (bitte nicht durch Loch haken) sorgen und auch das alte Schilf stehen lassen bis nach dem Eis. :m


----------



## homer78 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das Sauerstoff im Winter nicht produziert wird ist so nicht richtig.
Die Sonne dringt auch im winter durch das Eis, so dass die assimiliert wird und Sauerstoff entsteht. Probleme bekommt man erst sobald sich eine dickere Schicht Milcheis bildet ab ca. 10cm. Bei Klareis gibt es indes keine Probleme mit der Assimilation selbst wenn noch ne dicke Schicht Pulverschnee!!! ( kein Pappschnee) auf dem Eis ist. Der Sauerstoffeintrag aus der Luft unterbleibt natürlich im Winter, dies ist aber aufgrund des eh niedrigeren Sauerstoffbedarfes nicht so schlimm. Oftmals wird im Winter viel zu viel Sauerstoff produziert so dass die Gesamtgaskonzentration im Teichwasser Übersättigungen bis zu 350% erreicht. Dies passiert wenn ein Teich nicht entgasen kann, die Fische erliegen dann oftmals der sogenannten Gasblasenkrankheit. Wie man Abhilfe schafft hat Foolish ja bereits erläutert.#6 Solange der Sauerstoffgehalt im Winter über 6mg liegt,ist Sauerstofftechnisch alles im Lot.Sauerstoffprobleme gibt es bei zu dichtem Fischbestand oder aufschrecken der Fische aus der Winterruhe, so dass zuviel Sauerstoff verbraucht wird. Weiterhin wird bei der Zersetzung des Teichschlammes viel Sauerstoff verbraucht. Bei Zersetzung ensteht u.a. Nitrat,Phosphat und Kohlendioxid bzw. Kohlensäure die wiederum nicht entweichen kann wenn der Teich luftdicht abgeschlossen ist. Weiterhin werden bei der Zersetzung Ammonium bzw. Ammoniak freigesetzt.

Wenn im Winter belüftet werden muss, sei es um Sauerstoff einzutragen oder den Teich zu entgasen sollte der Luftausströmer nur in ein kleines Loch kurz unterhalb des Eises gesteckt werden und das Loch abgedichtet werden. So kann die luft nicht entweichen es entsteht eine Sauerstoffblase unter dem Eis die isolierend wirkt und fast der gesammte Sauerstoff löst sich im Teichwasser. Wird der Ausströmer dagegen tief eingetaucht besteht die Gefahr das das wärmere Grundwasser verwirbelt wird und im extremsten Fall sich Grundeis bildet.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				homer78 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Sauerstoff im Winter nicht produziert wird ist so nicht richtig.
> Die Sonne dringt auch im winter durch das Eis, so dass die assimiliert wird und Sauerstoff entsteht. Probleme bekommt man erst sobald sich eine dickere Schicht Milcheis bildet ab ca. 10cm.


Nur um das noch ein wenig zu vertiefen:
Sauerstoff entsteht unter Wasser nur (und ausschließlich) durch Pflanzen und Phytoplankton aufgrund der Photosynthese (ist ein Abfallprodukt dabei).
Da die Pflanzen in den meisten Gartenteichen im Winter kein Grün mehr tragen und Phytoplankton unter Eis nicht existiert, wird auch die Sauerstoffproduktion im normalen Gartenteich nahe Null liegen.

Im großen See ist das was anderes, da dort durchaus auch noch Planzen unter Eis produzieren können. Dazu benötigt es aber klares Wasser und ausreichende Tiefe, sowie spezielle Arten, die man in Gartenteichen nur äußerst selten findet.

Schnee auf dem Eis ist natürlich der direkte Tod aller Pflanzen, da diese zum Überleben (und Sauerstoffproduzieren) Licht brauchen!

Sauerstoffzehrung (Verbrauch) findet aber auch im Winter statt. Zum einen durch alle höheren Organismen wie Fische, die Sauerstoff veratmen, zum andern durch Mikroben und Bakterien die im nicht-gefrorenen Schlamm organisches Material zersetzen und dabei Sauerstoff verbrauchen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Zum Thema Pflanzen:

Möchte im Frühjahr einiges an Pflanzen einsetzen, da gibt es ja eine große Auswahl mit verschieden Eigenschaften wie Filterung und Sauerstoffproduzenten;+ vieleicht ein paar Tips#h


----------



## Big Fins (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo Böx, das mit dem Stör/Sterlet kenn ich, meiner war damals auch so handzahm, voll knuddelig. Hast wirklich hübsche Fische, glückwunsch. Auch allen anderen Teichbesitzern. 
Leider wohn ich schon lange nicht mehr bei Vattern, darum auch keinen Teich mehr  .


----------



## minipig (4. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier mein Gartenteich, ca. 50 qm mit ein paar Koi darin. Da pennt jetzt alles noch ...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				minipig schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Gartenteich, ca. 50 qm mit ein paar Koi darin. Da pennt jetzt alles noch ...



ein feines Teil #6sag ich dazu...hätten Wir denn Platz der Teich würde auch sowas von wachsen...:c|rolleyes


----------



## TRO (24. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo, hier mal einige Bilder von unserer Baustelle|uhoh: Nach hunderten std Arbeit, sieht es nun wieder nach einem Gewässer aus.Es wurden etliche umgefallene Bäume aus dem Wasser gezogen, Algen entfernt, Wege angelegt,und vieles mehr.http://img141.*ih.us/img141/5381/sv1001818xo.th.jpghttp://img95.*ih.us/img95/631/sv1002180dq.th.jpghttp://img79.*ih.us/img79/7522/teich24qu.th.jpghttp://img456.*ih.us/img456/3725/teich55wv.th.jpghttp://img513.*ih.us/img513/4340/sv1001787rs.th.jpghttp://img513.*ih.us/img513/18/sv1002077qm.th.jpghttp://img513.*ih.us/img513/8899/teich32lj.th.jpghttp://img154.*ih.us/img154/1907/teich43jj.th.jpghttp://img512.*ih.us/img512/990/sv1001871dw.th.jpgmitttlerweile siehts wesentlich besser dort aus,unter anderem gibt es nun ein kleinen Unterstand und das Haus hat wieder ein Dach#6 Doch die Arbeit geht weiter, sobald das Wetter :v wieder mitspielt. Weitere Bilder folgen.Gruß TRO


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

nach Forellenp.... 
hatte ich hier eigentlich NICHT aufgerufen!

















:q ach im ernst eine solche Oase würde ich mir auch wünschen #6!

Wo ist denn dieser Weiher !?
Wie tief !?
Besatz !?
Technik !?


----------



## TRO (24. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

|gr: Forellenp... tz:q Der Weiher ist in Mülheim an dér Ruhr.Tief ist er ca 1.80.Besetzt wurden nach al der Arbeit wirklich ca 120 Forellen, von denen wir dann auch wieder 60-70 herausgeangelt haben und nach einer gemüdlichen Räuchersession verspachtelt haben.Noch sind ca 10-20 Forellen drin.Die anderen haben sich der Fischreiher und die Cormorane schmecken lassen:v . noch vorhanden  sind min. 5 große Karpfen und paar Aale.Da das Forellenangeln aber langweilig war, kommen nun schleien weitere Karpfen Aal und Rotfedern hinein.P.S. der Teich gehört meinem altem Herrn und mir, wird also nicht als Pu.. mißbraucht Gruß TRO


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

war mir doch alles klar :m 
Wünsche Euch viel Spass an diesem Platz der Erholung...& vor allem das es mit dem Besatz so hinhaut wie erwünscht!!!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

jetzt wird es aber langsam etwas...mit dem Wetter!
Die ersten Goldfische schwimmen knapp unter der Oberfläche!
:m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

habe zwar jetz kein aktuelles Bild vom Gartenteich,aber dafür Fische aus diesem:g 
Habe heute altes Schilf zurückgeschnitten und altes Laub vom Grund mit den Kescher rausgeholt.Gestern hab ich nach leider viel zu langer Eiszeit einen toten Katzenwels von knapp 30cm rausgeholt überraschend für mich war,das nicht noch mehr Fische aus den Teich eingegangen sind|kopfkrat 

Hier nun die Bilder von den Fischen,die ich heute beim Laub rausholen im Kescher hatte...

http://img360.*ih.us/img360/8416/img07047th.jpg
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/4369/img07074sf.jpg
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/6713/img07144br.jpg
http://img470.*ih.us/img470/7426/img07155gk.jpg
http://img470.*ih.us/img470/9232/img07219ja.jpg
http://img470.*ih.us/img470/6753/img0718edited8vf.jpg


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

#hdie Fische auf den Bildern sehen alle recht Frisch aus...|kopfkrat!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöne Fotos, nur `nbüschen groß zum gucken#h 



> überraschend für mich war,das nicht noch mehr Fische aus den Teich eingegangen sind
> Hier nun die Bilder von den Fischen,die ich heute beim Laub rausholen im Kescher hatte...



Ist allerdings gefährlich zu viel action im Teich zu machen, da die Fische aufgrund des kalten Wasser ihren Stoffwechsel runtergefahren haben, also so `ne Art Winterschlaf halten. Hoffe, das geht gut;+


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hechthunter:  Die sind nicht nur frisch,sondern sie leben noch!=mehr als frisch.Frischer gehts nimmer 





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fotos, nur `nbüschen groß zum gucken#h
> 
> 
> 
> Ist allerdings gefährlich zu viel action im Teich zu machen, da die Fische aufgrund des kalten Wasser ihren Stoffwechsel runtergefahren haben, also so `ne Art Winterschlaf halten. Hoffe, das geht gut;+


 
Da hast du recht#6 war ja auch nur ein kurzer Eingriff,in ein "Frühlingsökosystem" mach es jeden Frühjahr so...Ich wirbel ja durch das Laubkeschern,keine Tornados auf Ich ziehe nur an bestimmten stellen den Kescher langsam durch.innerhalb von 5 minuten war wieder ende im Gelände:g Jetzt ist ein großteil Laub raus.Der rest kann sich im wärmeren Frühlingswasser zersetzen.Noch ist das Wasser ziehmlich kalt....mir sind fast die Pfoten abgefallen|krank: 
Für Fotos hats noch gereicht|supergri 
Aber das kurze leichte Keschern,hat jedes Frühjahr den Fischen nichts ausgemacht.Gelaicht wurde auch immer:g


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mir juckt`s ja auch in den Fingern, wenn ich an meinem Teich stehe, gestern schwamm bei mir noch `ne ca. 1qm große Eisscholle im Teich, aber die wird nun auch wegschmelzen. Werde mir demnäxt zur Schlammabsaugung so einen Teichsauger von einem Bekannten ausleihen, und den ganzen Schmodder :g rausholen, bevor die Filteranlage wieder in Betrieb genommen wird.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Mir juckt`s ja auch in den Fingern, wenn ich an meinem Teich stehe, gestern schwamm bei mir noch `ne ca. 1qm große Eisscholle im Teich, aber die wird nun auch wegschmelzen. Werde mir demnäxt zur Schlammabsaugung so einen Teichsauger von einem Bekannten ausleihen, und den ganzen Schmodder :g rausholen, bevor die Filteranlage wieder in Betrieb genommen wird.


 


gestern schwamm hier auch noch ne Eisscholle im Teich.Heute war sie ganz weg.Aber ich hätte nie gedacht,das das dicke Eis,so schnell taut;+ Der Frühling wird jetzt Druck machen und das beste geben.Zeit wirds auch...Schlamm hab ich da auch noch jede menge drin.Das wird bestimmt ne dreckige harte Arbeit werden...
Ich werde meinen Teich dieses Jahr noch vergrößern+vertiefern.Wo ich den Teich gebaut habe,da habe ich zentnerweise Kiesel reingeschmissen,die mir jetzt angst machen.Wenn ich daran denke,diese mitlerweile vom schlamm schwarz gewordenen Kieselsteine daraus zuholen.Habe gehört,das man im tiefen eigentlich kein sand,Kies reinmachen braucht,weil sich der Schlamm schnell bildet.die Kieselsteine muss ich dann rausmachen und irgendwie nur noch für die Uferbepflanzung verwenden:g In der Tiefseezone kommt kein Kies mehr.Ausser extra für die Seerose ein 50x50cm extraloch mit Kies.So spar ich mir den Pflanzkorb|rolleyes


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Die Teichmuschel bei den Bitterlingen auf den Foto,war leider tot#c Aber die haben ja noch einige lebende Muscheln zum Laichen drin...


----------



## ems-angler (1. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

moi

heut war meine meute im Teich auch wieder top fit , leider war der Fischreiher auch schon da ... man kann merken das es endlich Frühling wird und die Fische aktiv werden... noch ist das Wasser Glas klar , immer wieder schön anzuschauen ....#w #w


----------



## TRO (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Jo stimmt, bei uns im Teich tut sich auch wieder was.#6Fische haben wohl aus|schlaf: . War heute auch an unserem Teich zum Karpfenangeln #: und habe den Fischreiher beim Frühstück gestört|director: :q  Naja besser als die Kormorane.Halten die Leinen den Fischreiher ab, oder gewöhnen die sich auch an die Leinen? Gruß vom TRO


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mein "Gartenteich"


----------



## igler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo Knispel
Mal eine Frage wie Groß ist denn der Teich?
Frage nur weil ich was vegleichen wil.
MfG


​


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				igler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knispel
> Mal eine Frage wie Groß ist denn der Teich?
> Frage nur weil ich was vegleichen wil.
> MfG
> ...



Das mit dem teich war nur ironisch gemeint ( darum in Anführungsstriche gesetzt ). Das Gewässer geht noch um die Ecke und ist 6,5 ha groß


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das ist aber noch ein Bild aus dem letzten September

https://onlinespeicherdl.web.de/transfer/download/original/42995058/1402440/Bild003.jpg?sid=00000066A874EBA93D1203B1EC5797079F56C9&name=Bild003.jpg


----------



## igler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



> Das ist aber noch ein Bild aus dem letzten September
> 
> https://onlinespeicherdl.web.de/transfer/download/original/42995058/1402440/Bild003.jpg?sid=00000066A874EBA93D1203B1EC5797079F 56C9&name=Bild003.jpg


Irgendwas geht da nicht mit dem Bild anschauen!!


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ich fand es schon komisch beim ablegen... in der Vorschau war es da und danach nur der link.....

gibt es da Einschränkungen  (Bildauflösung ... etc ???)


----------



## ems-angler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ tro  nu ja die leinen halten den Fischreiher in seiner bewegungsfreiheit schon ein wenig ab , aber nicht ganz .......
das lob ich mir doch lieber meinem treuen gesellen zu , der die Verantwortung zu übernehmen scheint...
die Tür zur Waschküche ist immer auf |motz: ...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Gartenteich"



ja ja ...:q#6


----------



## Gunti2005 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

so nun mal nicht das einzelne Bild....
warum kleckern wenn man k..... kann

fotos.web.de/andrae_ffo/Teich

hoffe das geht nun.....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

#6einen schönen Teich denn du da hast...!

Kommen bestimmt bald wieder mehr Bilder rein von anderen Boardies jetzt wo es anfängt wärmer zu werden...:m


----------



## Gunti2005 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Danke ... naja auf den Uferbereich bin ich nicht so stolz... aber er ist praktisch ... weil reiherunfreundlich (kann sich nicht ins Wasser stellen) ....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Gunti2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke ... naja auf den Uferbereich bin ich nicht so stolz... aber er ist praktisch ... weil reiherunfreundlich (kann sich nicht ins Wasser stellen) ....



tja da habe ich auch letzte Woche mit meiner Lieben dran rum gewerkelt...ist auch nicht noch nicht der HIT...!

Aber kann ja noch werden...


----------



## zander55 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ein paar Bilder von eben...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Zander55 genau wie bei den 1ten Bild sieht es auch bei mir noch aus & diese ach so Sinnvolle Teichfolie geht mir sowas von auf die Augen im Randbereich...darum immer wieder Arbeit!Werde dieses mal versuchen denn Rand mit Moos zu bepflanzen damit ich sie nicht mehr sehe...!
Hat wer noch eine Idee|kopfkrat!?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Zander55 genau wie bei den 1ten Bild sieht es auch bei mir noch aus & diese ach so Sinnvolle Teichfolie geht mir sowas von auf die Augen im Randbereich...darum immer wieder Arbeit!Werde dieses mal versuchen denn Rand mit Moos zu bepflanzen damit ich sie nicht mehr sehe...!
> Hat wer noch eine Idee|kopfkrat!?


 
Hi Hechthunter,
probiere es doch mal mit einer Kokosmatte,Böschungsmatte oder wie die dinger heissen|kopfkrat 
Hab auch die glänzende schwarze Folie nicht mehr sehen können.
die kokos/böschungsmatte een bisschen ins Wasser hängen lassen,Steine am rand wieder ruff und bepflanzen mit Sumpfpflanzen.zb.Pfennigkraut .....
Die Matte verrottet nicht und die Matte schützt auch gut gegen Katzenpfoten und anderen scharfen zeugs und hilft Amphibien.... bei dem  Ausstieg zum Sonnen#t 
Moos und anderes grünzeug verwurzelt sich mit der Matte zu einem stück natürlichen Biotop
Keinen lästernden blickfang auf den trostlosen schwarzen Folienrand mehr|supergri 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Angler77 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Knipsel 

Dein " GARTENTEICH " ...... Um welchen See handelt es sich dennda ? 
Weil Bremen Ist von mir gesehen ja gleich umd die Ecke.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hechthunter,
> probiere es doch mal mit einer Kokosmatte,Böschungsmatte oder wie die dinger heissen|kopfkrat
> Hab auch die glänzende schwarze Folie nicht mehr sehen können.
> die kokos/böschungsmatte een bisschen ins Wasser hängen lassen,Steine am rand wieder ruff und bepflanzen mit Sumpfpflanzen.zb.Pfennigkraut .....
> ...



|wavey:danke für den Tipp habe es jetzt erst gelesen aber werde mich mal schlau machen wo es sowa gibt & was es kostet...


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Knipsel
> 
> Dein " GARTENTEICH " ...... Um welchen See handelt es sich dennda ?
> Weil Bremen Ist von mir gesehen ja gleich umd die Ecke.


 
Große Brake bei Moorlosenkirchen


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hallo, habe gerade diese teiche zum 1.05.gepachtet,das war vorher eine forellenanlage,jetzt ziemlich verwahrlost.


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hallo,
habe ostern fotos von einer riesensauerei an meinen neuen teichen  gemacht.
|gr: |gr: |gr: 
der vorpächter versucht doch allen ernstes, mehrere kubikmeter müll im angrenzenden waldstück,ca 10m von teichufer, zu entsorgen.
sihe fotos
was kann ich da machen,er will das definitiv zukippen,den ganzen dreck!!#q 
ich meine 20m weiter noch so ein "endlager" entdeckt zu haben.schon zugedeckt.
was soll ich da machen? morgen soll ich unterschreiben für die teiche.nachher hab ich den ärger,das muss ich doch melden,oder?aber an wen kann ich mich wenden? wäre für ratschläge sehr dankbar.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

#q #q #q #q #q #q 
das darf echt nicht wahr sein, das sind kanister auf denen steht: Pflanzenschutzmittel. schwimmt da im teich.#c |gr: |gr: 
ich bin mir nicht sicher,ob ich da nicht sogar die grünweissen holen muss.|peinlich 
das lag vor einer woche noch nicht da,;+ da gibt es mindestens 4 zeugen für.das ist doch eine straftat,oder?
bitte um hilfe,
danke
gruss
uwe


----------



## angler0507 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> #q #q #q #q #q #q
> das darf echt nicht wahr sein, das sind kanister auf denen steht: Pflanzenschutzmittel. schwimmt da im teich.#c |gr: |gr:
> ich bin mir nicht sicher,ob ich da nicht sogar die grünweissen holen muss.|peinlich
> das lag vor einer woche noch nicht da,;+ da gibt es mindestens 4 zeugen für.das ist doch eine straftat,oder?
> ...




Das sieht ja echt übel aus. Also ich würde auf jedenfall die Polizei oder die Umweltbehörden informieren. Die können dann auch gleich testen, ob und wenn ja was da in den Boden odet ins Wasser gesickert ist.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es "nur" eine oberflächliche Verschmutzung ist…


----------



## dorschhai (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Na lecker.....ich würde auch dazu raten die Polizei einzuschalten. Ist das Areal denn umzäunt o.ä.?


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja echt übel aus. Also ich würde auf jedenfall die Polizei oder die Umweltbehörden informieren. Die können dann auch gleich testen, ob und wenn ja was da in den Boden odet ins Wasser gesickert ist.
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es "nur" eine oberflächliche Verschmutzung ist…


vielen dank fürs daumendrücken,
,morgen weiss ich mehr,hoffe ich,na ,mal sehen,ob die behörden da gegenangehen.
werd die fotos morgen der anwältin,die das alles verwaltet, vorlegen.die soll entscheiden,noch hab ich da ja rechtlich nix zu melden,erst ab 1.mai.
ich wundere mich,das ich vom verursacher die erlaubnis bekommen habe,die anlage zu betreten,wenn er nicht da sein sollte.,der hätte sich doch denken können,daß ich das sehe.|kopfkrat 
ich war vorher schon öfter da....da war nix zu sehen von der müllhalde...
merkwürdige sache....
gruss 
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Na lecker.....ich würde auch dazu raten die Polizei einzuschalten. Ist das Areal denn umzäunt o.ä.?


hi, dorschhai,
ja,das ist alles umzäunt,da kommt nur einer in frage.....
ich leg mich persönlich besser nicht mit dem an,das könnte eskalieren...|krach: .dafür gibts leute die das beruflich machen.
auf jeden fall ist das echt zum :v . und der gibt sich noch als naturfreund aus,das is der absolute hohn.nur widerlich.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

#hhallo Uwe echt sowas von ärgerlich was da abläuft#qhalte uns auf dem laufendem wie es weitergeht!
Hoffe du hast nach wie vor die Chance die Teiche zu bekommen


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> #hhallo Uwe echt sowas von ärgerlich was da abläuft#qhalte uns auf dem laufendem wie es weitergeht!
> Hoffe du hast nach wie vor die Chance die Teiche zu bekommen


 
ja hallo auch allesamt,

bekommen ist wohl kein problem,nur wie der bis zum 1.mai das entsorgen will,und da besteh ich drauf,zur not mit polizei etc. ist mir ein rätsel.

morgen um 15 uhr nehm ich die fotos mit zu der anwältin,die die übergabe macht und als verwalter eingestzt ist.,die hat am ortstermin vor 2 wochen selbst gesehen,das da nichts an müll lag.

die untere wasserbehörde hat die anlage vor gar nicht langer zeit schon begutachtet und der wollte sofort das wasserrecht entziehen und den mühlgraben zur anlage trockenlegen,schätze,der hat das da auch gesehen.hab das erst heut erfahren.
morgen weiss ich mehr und berichte euch.

danke für eure postings,tut gut,wenn man nicht ganz allein da steht mit so nem problem,sondern hier leute hat,die da voll mitfühlen können. wenn das alles hinhaut,lad ich da auf die anlage zum boardietreffen ein,mit spanferkel.,das versprech ich.
so,wird wohl ne unruhige nacht,aber danke noch mal an alle.
meld mich morgen.
gruss uwe


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

warum denn eine unruhige Nacht!?
Bis zum 1ten Mai ist doch noch etwas an Zeit...
Sag mal wo liegen die Teiche was hast du damit vor & bist du da über Privat drangekommen!?


----------



## Hanselle 007 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

das ist ja der hammer schalte die polizei auf jeden fall ein....
das kann doch nicht so weiter gehen...


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja der hammer schalte die polizei auf jeden fall ein....
> das kann doch nicht so weiter gehen...


 

nee,da hast recht,ab morgen kreist da der hammer,wir angler sind naturschützer und regen uns mit recht über leute auf,die ihren mist am angelplatz liegen lassen,und im vergleich dazu.....was ist das hier.? ?....da muss echt überall alarm geschlagen werden.da hat man als angler allein ne verantwortung,teiche pachten hin oder her,das geht so gar nicht.|krach: 
melde morgen,was abgeht.
kampf den naturschändern#6 
gruss
uwe


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Gunti2005 schrieb:
			
		

> so nun mal nicht das einzelne Bild....
> warum kleckern wenn man k..... kann
> 
> fotos.web.de/andrae_ffo/Teich
> ...


 
Hallo Gunti, hast du vielleicht diesen Teich in der GArtenanlage in Niederrad !!
Ich denke den habe ich schon einmal gesehen !!!

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hallo,|wavey: 
hatten heut termin,habe die teiche bekommen,aber das waldstück mit der illegalen müllkippe hab ich nicht mit gepachtet.wird aus dem vertrag rausgenommen.#6 
der verursacher hat zeit bis 01.05.06 den ganzen müll zu entsorgen.
wenn nicht,und davon gehe ich aus,werd ich den stein ins rollen bringen,
aber ich selber habe jetzt gottsei dank nicht zu befürchten,daß 
 an mir diese altlasten hängenbleiben.juhuu.
habe den guten mann heut persönlich gesehen.|krach: er fragte ,wie ich mir die übergabe am 1.mai so  vorstelle.
"ganz einfach,"sagte ich." SAUBER!!":q 
das dumme gesicht werd ich nie vergessen.
so ,jetzt geh ich erstmal ne stunde angeln,
gruss
uwe


----------



## angler0507 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Glückwunsch, dass das doch noch so geklappt hat. #6 
Ich will jetzt hier kein Miesepeter sein, aber ich würde das Gelände trotzdem auf jedenfall noch mal analysieren lassen. Nicht dass noch irgendwas im Grund schlummert. Die Gefahr ist meist unsichtbar…


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ja,
das werd ich auf jeden fall veranlassen.
habe heute schon auf jeden fall einen teilerfolg erzielt.
der kann das nie entsorgen bis 1.mai.
hab nen bisschen im ort rumgehört und seinen ehemaligen helfer der anlage kennengelernt!
von alten autobatterien,fischabfällen,altöll bis zu leeren blauen tonnen,alles verbuddelt über 11!!!! jahre lang. da kommt ne lawine auf den verursacher zu,das kannst glauben.
ich werde dafür mit aller kraft kämpfen,zur not mit medien in der öffentlichkeit,damit diese sauerei behoben wird.
werd dafür hilfe und tipps brauchen.
so ,ich werd noch kurz an den teich ,endlich .
bis später
gruss
uwe


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

viel glück dabei ich drück dir die Daumen
muss ja echt der letzte sein:r 

Gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> viel glück dabei ich drück dir die Daumen
> muss ja echt der letzte sein:r
> 
> Gruß


jau,hallo, 
du hast recht,der typ ist das letzte
,aber als wir ihm mitgeteilt haben,das wir seine illegale müllkippe im wald als komplettes flurstück vom pachtvertrag haben ausschliessen lassen,weil wir nur die teiche brauchen,und uns keine verbuddelten altlasten anhängen lassen, da hättste sein gesicht sehen müssen.#t 

auch der hinweis,das er auch die alten batterien  und das was er schon verbuddelt hat,doch alles bis zum 1. besser mit nimmt,weil am 2. das amtlich mit rechtsanwältin und besitzer des waldes  abgenommen wird,vor der übergabe der fischanlage,da viel dem alles aus dem gesicht.:v :c |uhoh: 

als wir grad wieder zu hause waren,bekamen wir einen anruf ,wo wir hörten,das der gute mann alle verfügbaren bekannten und arbeiter zum notfall zusammentrommelt,rate mal wozu
? Müll wegschaffen!!!

ha,wenn der auftritt da heute nicht gefruchtet hat...
also,das das so gut läuft,hätt ich gestern noch nicht gedacht.#d .
wenn das alles über die bühne ist,geb ich auf der anlage fett einen aus.
versprochen
gruss 
uwe


----------



## igler (21. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo
Probleme hin oder her, ist eine Hammer Anlage so etwas zu pachten hat
Seltenheitswert,Gratuliere!!
Was hast du vor mit der Anlage,wenn man fragen darf ?
MfG


----------



## Reisender (21. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Gratulation zu deinen Mut !!! Man/n sollte öfters Leute auszeichnen die sich für sowas einsetzen.#6 

Ich hoffe das du viel Erfolg mit den Teichen hast und das die Vögel wieder die Würmer aus den Boden picken können ohne das sie ein Ölfass am anderen ende finden.:m :m :m


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das klingt für mich zu optimistisch, wenn einer seine verfügbare Mannschaft zum Müllentsorgen rausschickt um anschliessend als Entsorgungskünstler darzustehen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was ich raten könnte aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir, auf der Hut zu sein. 
Wie angler 0507 schon geschrieben hat, würde ich das alles auch nach der Säuberung von einem externen Gutachter nochmals analysieren und bestätigen lassen. 
Stell Dir vor, Du pachtest und anschliessend wird was gefunden ? Das wäre hinsichtlich der Beweispflicht fatal. 
Das alles kostet ja auch Geld und ich wünsche Dir, das Deine Teichwünsche letztendlich in Erfüllung gehen und einige von uns das Spanferkel-Fest in der heilen Natur erleben werden.


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt für mich zu optimistisch, wenn einer seine verfügbare Mannschaft zum Müllentsorgen rausschickt um anschliessend als Entsorgungskünstler darzustehen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was ich raten könnte aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir, auf der Hut zu sein.
> Wie angler 0507 schon geschrieben hat, würde ich das alles auch nach der Säuberung von einem externen Gutachter nochmals analysieren und bestätigen lassen.
> Stell Dir vor, Du pachtest und anschliessend wird was gefunden ? Das wäre hinsichtlich der Beweispflicht fatal.
> Das alles kostet ja auch Geld und ich wünsche Dir, das Deine Teichwünsche letztendlich in Erfüllung gehen und einige von uns das Spanferkel-Fest in der heilen Natur erleben werden.


 

hallo,
ja da bin ich voll deiner meinung,|good:
wie gesagt, ich habe mich dagegen abgesichert.habe das stück wald mit dem müll n i c h t mitgepachtet.
eine analyse wird es so oder so geben,die untere wasserbehörde hat die fotos auf dem tisch.
glücklicherweise liegt der müll weit unter dem wasserspiegel der teiche,
aber es ist alles schon in die wege geleitet.dem geht der arsch schon auf
grundeis,aber mehr als schadensbegrenzung wird er bis zum 1.mai nicht schaffen.wir haben eine klausel in den vertrag eingebracht,das wir erst pacht zahlen müssen,wenn der seinen mist vollständig entsorgt hat.
was er nicht schafft das macht die behörde,ich war in der angelegenheit heut sehr aktiv.
wir machen aus dieser anlage das was sie verdient hat.ein anglerparadies.
alle meine kumpels und angler die die anlage kennen(war früher sehr bekannt) belegen mich, daraus doch unbedingt wieder einen "PUFF" zu machen,....hmmm.hatte ich soooo eigentlich nicht vor....hm.
wenn.... dann einen edelpuff.:q :q :q .das sicher.a la dänemark, mit kapitalen forellen, stören etc.der grosse teich auf dem foto,wo die (gott sei dank) leeren kanister drauf schwimmen, war früher der angelteich.ist noch lang fisch drin,alles mögliche,keiner weiss genau was.da will ich sowieso einen besatz von ausschliesslich kapitalen fischen einbringen.
habe genug davon in meinen teichen.
da könnt ich dann mit catch & release ausgewählte leute(z,B. Boardies)#h 
mit guiding drauf angeln lassen..
aber alles träumerei und zukunftsmusik...schaun wa mal!
und in die 3 mittleren tieferen teiche verschiedene salmonidenarten in allen grössen einsetzen,,bachforellen,saiblinge,seeforellen und regenbogner natürlich,mit stückgewichten bis 10 kg.
sowas aufbauen,wo ich hinfahren würde.....das is die idee.
sowas käme in frage.so n russenmassakerbordell auf keinen fall.!!
aber das sollt ich mir echt nochmal überlegen,beziehungen in der richtung,was edele und auch kapitale fische angeht,hab ich ohne ende.
wenn der müll da von der anlage weg ist,mach ich mal fotos .dann  eröffne ich mal nen thread in der richtung und frag hier mal die fachleute hier,wie sie sich einen edelforellenpuff vorstellen würden.
was müsste unbedingt vorhanden sein,was dürfte absolut nicht gehen.
na mal abwarten.
morgen fahr ich wieder fotografieren,obs da vorangeht mit dem müll.
der soll keine ruhige minute mehr haben
gruss erstmal
uwe
das mit dem spanferkel steht,natürlich.:m


----------



## Gunti2005 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Also ich habe wegen der kleinen Nachzuchtsorgen nen kleinen Barsch drin seit 2 Jahren.
Er ist munter... frisst als erster nen hineingeworfenen Wurm und seitdem hab ich keinen Goldfischnachwuchs mehr.....


----------



## orgel (23. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ja da bin ich voll deiner meinung,|good:
> wie gesagt, ich habe mich dagegen abgesichert.habe das stück wald mit dem müll n i c h t mitgepachtet.
> eine analyse wird es so oder so geben,die untere wasserbehörde hat die fotos auf dem tisch.
> ...


 
Ich hab mir gerstern deine Teiche ja mal angeschaut... Bin echt mal gespannt, wie das ganze für den Vorpächter wohl ausgehen wird, aber das wird bestimmt nicht billig... #d Unfaßbar auch, daß der jetzt in aller Ruhe in den Urlaub ist...
Ansonsten denke ich, daß man aus der Anlage durchaus wieder was machen kann. Die Voraussetzungen für Dich sind da ja echt perfekt und es gibt sowas in der Art meines Wissens nach auch nicht in der Gegend! Ich komme jedenfalls gerne wieder vorbei :m


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. April 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				orgel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir gerstern deine Teiche ja mal angeschaut... Bin echt mal gespannt, wie das ganze für den Vorpächter wohl ausgehen wird, aber das wird bestimmt nicht billig... #d Unfaßbar auch, daß der jetzt in aller Ruhe in den Urlaub ist...
> Ansonsten denke ich, daß man aus der Anlage durchaus wieder was machen kann. Die Voraussetzungen für Dich sind da ja echt perfekt und es gibt sowas in der Art meines Wissens nach auch nicht in der Gegend! Ich komme jedenfalls gerne wieder vorbei :m


 
hallo orgel,

ja ,das wird nicht billig für den urlauber...das mal sicher.na,hauptsache es geht da voran.#c wenn der müll wirklich weg ist fotografier ich mal die ganze anlage und setzt die dann hier rein.
tja, das mit der anlage... du hast recht, wie schon erwähnt ,das höre ich ja auch von allen seiten,daß ich die wieder fit machen u n d für andere angler zugänglich machen m u s s. hatte ich ja eigentlic so wirklich nicht vor, aber da hab ich mich überzeugen lassen.bin aber am hin und herüberlegen,wie ich das hinkriege.... 
das soll wieder das prachtstück von anlage werden,schöner als es mal vor jahren war,bevor dieser vandale da jahrelang gehaust hat.:r 
hast ja gehört,die leute schwärmen ja heute noch.muss eine traumanlage mit traumbedingungen werden ,kein "puff, "so eine anlage ,wo i c h selber hinfahren würde,das ist ja meine idee, wie gesagt.
wenns so etwas hier geben würde......
stimmt ,voraussetzungen sind alle gegeben, um etwas ganz besonderes auf die beine zu stellen.etwas ,wo der angelsport im vordergrund steht, keine massenabfertigung.naturerlebniss pur.
nicht nur regenbogner als besatz,nee,nee.das wird ne bunte,grosse palette.:m aber schauen wir mal.hab noch keine genauen vorstellungen,mir schiessen nur so viele verschiedenen möglichkeiten durch den kopf,aber immer langsam.
was machst du denn am nächsten wochenende,ich fahr ja nicht an die ostsee,sondern bleib hier an meinen teichen,wegen der übergabe.

wollen wir nicht zusammen n paar dicke fische auf die schuppen legen? dann fütter ich schon mal ein ,zwei stellen an.kannst deinen kumpel ruhig mitbringen,platz habn wa ja genug.:q 
gruss auch an sarah,
bis bald
uwe


----------



## orgel (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> hallo orgel,
> 
> ja ,das wird nicht billig für den urlauber...das mal sicher.na,hauptsache es geht da voran.#c wenn der müll wirklich weg ist fotografier ich mal die ganze anlage und setzt die dann hier rein.
> tja, das mit der anlage... du hast recht, wie schon erwähnt ,das höre ich ja auch von allen seiten,daß ich die wieder fit machen u n d für andere angler zugänglich machen m u s s. hatte ich ja eigentlic so wirklich nicht vor, aber da hab ich mich überzeugen lassen.bin aber am hin und herüberlegen,wie ich das hinkriege....
> ...


 
So, bin mal wieder da... Hatte nen längeren Lehrgang, aber nun bin ich wieder regelmäßig online!
Sind ja nun ein paar Tage vergangen und der 01.05. ist auch vorbei. Bring uns doch mal auf den aktuellen Stand der Dinge. Wie ist die Übergabe gelaufen, wenn sie denn stattgefunden hat und gibts schon neues wegen der Konzequenzen für diesen Umweltverbrecher?
Alles weitere besprechen wir dann lieber per pm, geht hier dann ein wenig am Thema vorbei... Aber auf Dein Anbebot mir dem angeln komm ich bei Gelegeheit auf jeden Fall zurück! #h Könnten ja glatt auch den großen Teich an Deiner neuen Anlage mal antesten und uns überraschen lassen, oder warst du da jetzt schon mal dran?


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				orgel schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin mal wieder da... Hatte nen längeren Lehrgang, aber nun bin ich wieder regelmäßig online!
> Sind ja nun ein paar Tage vergangen und der 01.05. ist auch vorbei. Bring uns doch mal auf den aktuellen Stand der Dinge. Wie ist die Übergabe gelaufen, wenn sie denn stattgefunden hat und gibts schon neues wegen der Konzequenzen für diesen Umweltverbrecher?
> Alles weitere besprechen wir dann lieber per pm, geht hier dann ein wenig am Thema vorbei... Aber auf Dein Anbebot mir dem angeln komm ich bei Gelegeheit auf jeden Fall zurück! #h Könnten ja glatt auch den großen Teich an Deiner neuen Anlage mal antesten und uns überraschen lassen, oder warst du da jetzt schon mal dran?


 
ja hallo,
ja, es ist tatsächlich ein wunder geschehen.
ich habe vorgestern die anlage übernommen,und ,du wirst es nicht glauben,müllfrei!!!!!
es hat zwar 1 wo länger gedauert,als abgemacht,aber der gute mann hat ungefähr 4-5 riesige gummiwagen an müll entsorgt.
da war der teufel los.
du wirst die anlage nicht wiedererkennen.
hätt ich nie gedacht.alles weg,die kanister stammten von einem abgesoffenen floss,die nach der verrottung desselben an die oberfläche kamen.also falscher alarm,gott sei dank.
alle plastikreste,1 autobatterie und 2 leere ölfässer lagen ganz unten ,auch die sind weg.
klar könne wir an den grossen teich zum probeangeln.
ja,ich war jeden tag am wo -e so 1-2 std da probieren.
riesenplötzen ab 500g bis über 40cm ,viele kleine bachforellen,die über den mühlengraben eingewandert sein müssen.heute eine forelle auf mais von über 2 kilo.
ich habe keine kleinen weissfische unter 500gr erwischt,trotz allen versuchen,nur klopper.auch sieht man keine kleinen.
aber einen schwarm riesenplötzen hab ich in dem glasklaren wasser am futterplatz gesehen,da wurd mir ganz anders.
vor 12 jahren wurden hechte besetzt,dann wurds forellenpuff.hat nie jemand auf hecht geangelt.ist auch der letzte grössere teich mit zu und ablauf vor der quelle von der nette,endstation für den aal! beim aufstieg.!
der teich hat 7500qm.und kaum kleine fische.
aber die rotaugen waren gerammelt voll mit laich.
wenn wir da auf räuber gehen, das könnt interessant werden.
6 vergessene forellen um die 5-6 pfund hab ich aus dem kleinenteich direkt vor der angelhütte gezogen und umgesetzt. 
von den grossen grasern sind auch schon über 100kg eingesetzt worden.
und es kommen diese wo nochmal 200kg dazu.die sind schon da und warten auf transport.
hört sich viel an,sind aber 12 stk von über 12 bis 19 kilo dabei. (der grösste,den haben wir spasseshalber gewogen.mach ich so schnell nicht wieder,der war ja nicht ausgedrillt ,sondern topfit. der kumpel hat mir eine verpasst,das war nicht von schlechten eltern#r )

ich hab mir diese woche komplett für die anlage freigemacht. wenn du zeit hast,kann jederzeit losgehen.auch will ich mit einem netz durch meinen kleinen teich,den fetten wels da rausholen.
hast lust dabeizusein??
mein wort mit dem spanferkel gilt natürlich .auch für alle anderen hier ,wie versprochen.
nur mit dem organisieren ,da kenn ich mich ja gar nicht aus.
vielleicht kann mir jemand tipps geben.
kaum zu glauben, daß das alles geklappt hat,ich bin voll happy.
also termin dann per pn.
hier ein paar fotos.(den lecker räucherofen will ich euch nicht vorenthalten,damit ihr alle seht,was das für ein ferkel war)
lieben gruss
uwe
p.s.: die anderen fotos muss ich noch verkleinern ,mach ich dann morgen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

na dass sind doch mal Gute Nachrichten dass es doch noch alles geklappt hat...dann viel Spass für die Zukunft an den Teichen & vergess dass Bild vom Waller nicht wenn er dir in´s Netz gehen sollte!


----------



## uwe gerhard (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> na dass sind doch mal Gute Nachrichten dass es doch noch alles geklappt hat...dann viel Spass für die Zukunft an den Teichen & vergess dass Bild vom Waller nicht wenn er dir in´s Netz gehen sollte!


 

klar,guido,mach ich mit dem foto.
werden wir sehr bald angehen lassen.
hoffe,wir haben glück.
ich bin auch voll happy,das das geklappt hat,mit den teichen.
ist sowas von schön da.echt ein anglertraum.
gruss
uwe


----------



## MuhQ (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich koennt DIr hoechsten unsere Ex-Teiche mal zeigen, leider ist die Pacht zu ende :\


----------



## uwe gerhard (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				MuhQ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich koennt DIr hoechsten unsere Ex-Teiche mal zeigen, leider ist die Pacht zu ende :\


ja,klar,zeig doch mal.bin gespannt
gruss
uwe


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

& wer weiß evtl.bin ich ja zu dem Zeitpunkt so frisch & auch frei dass ich dir dabei Hilfe leisten kann, 
denn Waller ins Boot zu hiefen...!!!


----------



## orgel (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> na dass sind doch mal Gute Nachrichten dass es doch noch alles geklappt hat...dann viel Spass für die Zukunft an den Teichen & vergess dass Bild vom Waller nicht wenn er dir in´s Netz gehen sollte!


 
Allerdings, freut mich auch zu hören, daß das alles doch noch so gut geklappt hat. Bin ja echt mal gespannt, wie es jetzt dort aussieht.

Uwe, wenn es Dir passt, komme ich am Wochenende glatt wieder vorbei und dann können wir ja auch alles weitere besprechen (ist einfacher, als zu schreiben ). 
Wenn Du mit dem Wels fangen noch so lange warten kannst...?! |supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				orgel schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings, freut mich auch zu hören, daß das alles doch noch so gut geklappt hat. Bin ja echt mal gespannt, wie es jetzt dort aussieht.
> 
> Uwe, wenn es Dir passt, komme ich am Wochenende glatt wieder vorbei und dann können wir ja auch alles weitere besprechen (ist einfacher, als zu schreiben ).
> Wenn Du mit dem Wels fangen noch so lange warten kannst...?! |supergri


 
ja, na klar kann ich damit noch warten.:m 
ruf mich einfach an,nr. hast ja noch.
habe wo-e nur eins vorn,angeln,angeln!!!
mitangler jederzeit willkommen,weisst du doch!#6 
freu mich schon ,bis dann
uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> & wer weiß evtl.bin ich ja zu dem Zeitpunkt so frisch & auch frei dass ich dir dabei Hilfe leisten kann,
> denn Waller ins Boot zu hiefen...!!!


 
hallo guido, 
wär schön,wenn du dich frisch und frei machen kannst :q ,
nur ins boot hieven brauchen wir den guten wels nicht,der teich ist nur ca 200qm gross,ca 5-10mbreit.
das geht vom ufer aus mit dem zugnetz (hoffe ich jedenfalls)
ich will auch noch einen angelversuch unternehmen,aber wenn wir ihn dann nicht erwischen, kommt das netz.
aus einem anderen teich müssen auch störe und karpfen raus!
also deine hilfe käme sehr gelegen!
ich würde mich sehr über deinen besuch freuen.
falls es klappen sollte mit dem freimachen bei dir,schick ich dir meine tel.nr.
per pn.
grüsse|wavey: 
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hallo,
hier die versprochenen fotos,
ist zwar nicht die ganze anlage,aber für nen kleinen überblick müssten sie reichen.
wartet eine menge arbeit auf mich,aber da freu ich mich schon drauf,daraus wieder etwas ordentliches zu machen.
grüsse
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

der rest der fotos


----------



## Zanderverhafter (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@uwe gerhard, wahnsinnsanlage. Glückwunsch, auch dazu das es mit dem Vorpächter alles geklappt hat. Habe den Thread heute erst entdeckt und es war schon interessant die Entwicklung und deinen Streß mal im Zeitraffer zu erleben. Muß dich einige graue Haare gekostet haben.
Wo ist deine Anlage denn nun genau? kann leider nichts mit deinem Ort anfangen #d.
Und ich denke das es im Sommer doch auch den einen oderen anderen Boardie geben wird, der dir ein wenig zur Hand gehen wird. Warum nicht ein Arbeitswochenende bei dir organisieren. Wir stellen unsere Arbeitskraft und helfen dir bei den Teichen und du stellst das Grillgut mjam mjam Spanferkel :g

Nächtigen kann man ja sicher im Zelt auf dem Gelände oder?
Kannst mir ja auch mal ne PN senden wo genau du steckst 

MFG
Stephan


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Wo ist deine Anlage denn nun genau? kann leider nichts mit deinem Ort anfangen #d.
Und ich denke das es im Sommer doch auch den einen oderen anderen Boardie geben wird, der dir ein wenig zur Hand gehen wird. Warum nicht ein Arbeitswochenende bei dir organisieren. Wir stellen unsere Arbeitskraft und helfen dir bei den Teichen und du stellst das Grillgut mjam mjam Spanferkel :g

Nächtigen kann man ja sicher im Zelt auf dem Gelände oder?
Kannst mir ja auch mal ne PN senden wo genau du steckst 

MFG
Stephan[/quote]


@stephan
die anlage befindet sich in 38723 seesen, ortsteil herrhausen,im harzrandgebiet,ca 4km von der A 7 , Abfahrt seesen.
na das ist ja wirklich eine superidee mit dem arbeitswochenende.#6 

also von mir aus liebend gerne.zelten ist kein problem,
auch zum nachtangeln an meinen anderen teichen kann man zelten.
:m die sind ja auch gleich um die ecke.da ist auch anglerisch für jeden was dabei.

nur arbeiten soll ja auch nicht sein.

aber zum stege bauen,angelstellen freimachen und für andere sachen, ja da könnt ich wirklich interessierte boardies gebrauchen,die mir mit rat und tat zur seite stehen.

aber für speis und trank will ich selbstverständlich gerne sorgen, falls dieser gedanke zum treffen von den boardies hier  aufgenommen wird.

spanferkel geht klar.geräucherte saiblinge schmeiss ich auch noch auf den markt.:m 
auch zum karpfen und störe rausfangen kann ich jeden angler hier gut gebrauchen.wäre ja wirklich toll,wenn das hinhaut.

jeder boardi ist herzlich willkommen.
danke für die prima idee,stephan.
grüsse an alle
uwe


----------



## Zanderverhafter (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist deine Anlage denn nun genau? kann leider nichts mit deinem Ort anfangen #d.
> Und ich denke das es im Sommer doch auch den einen oderen anderen Boardie geben wird, der dir ein wenig zur Hand gehen wird. Warum nicht ein Arbeitswochenende bei dir organisieren. Wir stellen unsere Arbeitskraft und helfen dir bei den Teichen und du stellst das Grillgut mjam mjam Spanferkel :g
> 
> Nächtigen kann man ja sicher im Zelt auf dem Gelände oder?
> ...


 
@stephan
die anlage befindet sich in 38723 seesen, ortsteil herrhausen,im harzrandgebiet,ca 4km von der A 7 , Abfahrt seesen.
na das ist ja wirklich eine superidee mit dem arbeitswochenende.#6 

also von mir aus liebend gerne.zelten ist kein problem,
auch zum nachtangeln an meinen anderen teichen kann man zelten.
:m die sind ja auch gleich um die ecke.da ist auch anglerisch für jeden was dabei.

nur arbeiten soll ja auch nicht sein.

aber zum stege bauen,angelstellen freimachen und für andere sachen, ja da könnt ich wirklich interessierte boardies gebrauchen,die mir mit rat und tat zur seite stehen.

aber für speis und trank will ich selbstverständlich gerne sorgen, falls dieser gedanke zum treffen von den boardies hier  aufgenommen wird.

spanferkel geht klar.geräucherte saiblinge schmeiss ich auch noch auf den markt.:m 
auch zum karpfen und störe rausfangen kann ich jeden angler hier gut gebrauchen.wäre ja wirklich toll,wenn das hinhaut.

jeder boardi ist herzlich willkommen.
danke für die prima idee,stephan.
grüsse an alle
uwe[/quote]

also ich bin dabei, müßte man nur für einen Termin hinbekommen, Stegbau und angelstelen freimachen , da helfe ich gerne (mit Motorsäge kann ich um):q
Der Termin sollte nur nicht mehr diesen Monat sein, von wegen Planung:q
PS sind 250 km von mir


----------



## Zanderverhafter (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

ich schlage mal so pfingsten vor  da dürften viele frei haben


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mein bescheidener Teich :
http://img50.*ih.us/img50/1798/img0480grendern1kl.jpg


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Die Goldfische sind derzeit im Laichrausch:

http://img92.*ih.us/img92/2153/img0416grendern8vc.jpg


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hallo,
hier fotos vom grasfischbesatz am heutigen vormittag
in der anlage.


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

pfingsten ginge bei mir in ordnung
ich glaube aber wirklich nicht,daß die idee mit dem arbeits(!!)wochenende
hier auf fruchtbaren boden fällt.
interesse gleich null,nehm ich an.
gruss


----------



## orgel (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> pfingsten ginge bei mir in ordnung
> ich glaube aber wirklich nicht,daß die idee mit dem arbeits(!!)wochenende
> hier auf fruchtbaren boden fällt.
> interesse gleich null,nehm ich an.
> gruss


 
Hehe, Arbeitswochenende :q 
Also, wenn Du bei irgendwas anderem als dem abangeln noch Hilfe brauchst, sag einfach bescheid! 
Jedenfalls waren die 2 kleinen Ansitze bei dir an deinem "Tümpel"  doch schon mal gar nicht so schlecht! Mir hats jedenfalls Spaß gemacht in den paar Stunden so viel Fisch zu fangen, waren ein paar schöne Tiere dabei. Hab gar nicht mehr gezählt, wie viele es am Ende waren!


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

schöner Brocken Uwe !!! :m


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				orgel schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, Arbeitswochenende :q
> Also, wenn Du bei irgendwas anderem als dem abangeln noch Hilfe brauchst, sag einfach bescheid!
> Jedenfalls waren die 2 kleinen Ansitze bei dir an deinem "Tümpel"  doch schon mal gar nicht so schlecht! Mir hats jedenfalls Spaß gemacht in den paar Stunden so viel Fisch zu fangen, waren ein paar schöne Tiere dabei. Hab gar nicht mehr gezählt, wie viele es am Ende waren!


 
hi florian,
da kann ich dir helfen,habe beim umsetzen gezählt:
26 karpfen,8 schleien,1 kl. graser,2 klodeckel und noch kleinkram.
für 2 nachmittage doch nicht schlecht gemacht.
prima.
bis bald 
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> schöner Brocken Uwe !!! :m


 
hallo jörg,
jau das n teil.
du sag mal, du kommst doch hoffentlich auch zum boardietreffen auf meiner anlage am 8.+9. juli????
hab noch gar nix in der richtung von dir gehört.
spanferkel und räuchersaiblinge sag ich nur.
auch grossforelle beizen!kannst mir da ja mal n paar tipps zu geben.
(die müssten wir dann allerdingst erst fangen)
schau doch mal unter Plz 3+4 "Boardietreffen im Dreierbereich" rein.
da darfst doch nicht fehlen,jörg.
ich würde mich über deinen besuch wirklich sehr freuen.
gruss uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Zanderverhafter schrieb:
			
		

> ich schlage mal so pfingsten vor  da dürften viele frei haben


hallo
ja ,pfingsten geht bei mir in ordnung.wär ne schlne sache.stege bauen ,wär dringend nötig.
da kann ich jede hilfe gebrauchen.
aber nebenbei...kommst du im juli zum boardietreffen ??
hast dich auch noch gar nicht dazu geäussert.

gruss
uwe


----------



## igler (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo Uwe Gerhard
da haben wir doch noch 12 schöne Graser kaufen können,
nochmal besten dank an Stephan #6 
MfG


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

unser teich mit bedestelle für die vögel






die beiden kleinen













wohnen aber im zoo


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

schöner Schuppi.....


Der hat bestimmt Hunger auf Schwimmbrot:m


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				igler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe Gerhard
> da haben wir doch noch 12 schöne Graser kaufen können,
> nochmal besten dank an Stephan #6
> MfG


hallo,
is doch kein ding,wir helfen kollegen doch gerne aus.:m 
dank an stephan geb ich weiter.
die forellen bring ich wahrscheinlich mit ihm zusammen bei euch vorbei,wenn das angeht.muss doch mal schauen,wies bei euch so ausschaut.
bis bald
grüsse
uwe


----------



## igler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo
Kein Ding kannst immer gerne vorbeikommen,ja wie sieht es bei uns aus, momentan etwas zugewachsen durch die Schwimmpflanzen , gestern war ich da und was sehe ich die miesen Karpfen faulenzen in der Ecke anstat zu mampfen. 
Kannst dir schon mal ein Bild machen:

MfG


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Moin

bei mir im Teich gibt`s derzeit ordentlich Gerangel, die Goldfische sind am Laichen.


----------



## dorschhai (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Jau, meiner ist schon voll mit reichlich Jungfisch.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

:mschön dass wieder mal Bilder hier erscheinen von Euren Teichen...
ps:bei mir ist noch nix zu merken von laichstimmung|kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Bilder von heute..
PS :der Graureiher kommt jetzt regelmäßig zwischen 4.30-6.00Uhr morgens vorbei:c :c


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

da gibts doch extra so Plastik-Graureiher zum aufstellen ....
wenn die sehen das der Platz schon besetzt ist ziehen do woanders hin (angeblich) ... oder ein paar Schnüre rüberspannen ... :m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts doch extra so Plastik-Graureiher zum aufstellen ....
> wenn die sehen das der Platz schon besetzt ist ziehen do woanders hin (angeblich) ... oder ein paar Schnüre rüberspannen ... :m


 
auch das mit dem Plaste Reiher scheint nicht zu klappen.Der Graureiher steht wirklich nur knapp ein meter neben meinen Plastik Reiher!#d
Es stört den echten, wirklich wenig.

Ne Schnur drüber sieht nicht so schön aus#d 
Aber ich mache den Teich bald größer und dann muss ich mal sehen was ich gegen den Graureiher machen kann..
im Notfall dann doch Schnüre spannen|rolleyes


PS : der da auf dem Bild ist mein Plastik Graureiher


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi ,ich möchte mir auch nächstes jahr einen teich anlegen der ne größe von ca 10x20metern habe soll und 2,5meter tief. das problem ist dass ich bisher nur teichfolie gesehen habe die solche eine größe nicht hat!!! wo gibt es sowas zu kaufen? was gibt es da für andere möglichkeiten die sache wasserdicht zu machen. Gruß Petri Heil


----------



## sundfisher (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

http://www.ein-bayer-auf-seeland.dk/photogallery/Fiskedam med fisk (6).JPG

leider habe ich den Teich nicht mehr (Umzug) dafür habei ich jetzt eine grosse Voliere für meine Piepmätze ........


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hi,
die teichfolienbahnen werden werden doch auf jede gewünschte grösse zusammengeschweisst,oder?
gruss
uwe


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> die teichfolienbahnen werden werden doch auf jede gewünschte grösse zusammengeschweisst,oder?
> gruss
> uwe


 
@Petri Heil 22 ,da hat Uwe recht.Da wo du die Folie kaufen möchtest,einfach mal nachfragen.Die meisten "Folienverkäufer" fertigen die Folie nach deinen Wünschen an.Nur das nötige Kleingeld für diese Teichgröße nicht vergessen|supergri 

Keine Ahnung ob das Specialanfertigen deiner Folie soviel kostet|kopfkrat Jedenfalls der Quadratmeter in der Stärke 1mm kostet schon ca 4 Euronen.
Aber ob die 1mm Stärke für nen 10x20meter großen und 2,50tiefen Teich ausreicht?


Trotsdem lohnt sich ein großer Teich schon.An den man lange freude hat|rolleyes


----------



## WallerChris (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> PS :der Graureiher kommt jetzt regelmäßig zwischen 4.30-6.00Uhr morgens vorbei:c :c



Des Prob hab ich auch, nur das bei mir schon verletzte Fische entkommen sind :c.
Ich kreig die Kriese wenn der ned meine Fischal in Ruhe lässt.
Ein Graureiher is zwar ein schönes Tier, nur wie vertreibe ich ihn von meinem Teich??

mfg


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

OK danke an Uwe und schleienwühle ,ick werd mich mal genauer erkundigen. Mfg Petri Heil 22


----------



## Angler77 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So mein Teich leuft gerde voll mit Wasser !


----------



## Angler77 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Muss nun nur noch die Uferzone bearbeiten wegen den Falten in den grossen Rundungen .... 

und dann gehts ja an die Pflanzen und Strom und co ... !


----------



## zander55 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hab ihr auch so viele Kleine Fische im Teich?
Meiner läuft fast über vor lauter kleinen Koi. Bin mal gespannt wie viele davon überleben und ob ein paar schöne dabei sind.
Bei manchen kann man die Farbe schon etwas erkennen, allerdings sieht man aufgrund der Größe nicht sehr viel.


----------



## dorschhai (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich hab massig Goldfischbrut drin, momentan ca. 2cm lang.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Petri zu deinen jungen Kois, Zander55#6 
Vielleicht sind ja auch welche von den begehrten Japanischen Kois mit nem roten Punkt aufm Kopf bei Spässle 
Haben die Kois* echt* bei dir im Teich gelaicht???Alle Achtung#r !!!

Meine Goldfische konnte ich in diesem Jahr nicht beim Laichen beobachten Der Graureiher hat ja schon einiges rausgeholt:c Aber ein paar kleine Goldfische und Gründlinge hab ich noch vom letzten Jahr drinne.Die Goldis färben sich nun auch langsam zu echten Goldfischen um!
Die Katzenwelse sind auch schon richtige große fette Brummer und bedienen sich auch mit jungen frisch-Fisch|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Habe vorhin mal nen Katzenwels gekeschert Musste einfach mal gucken wie groß die nu sind.Die 3 anderen haben sich nicht Keschern lassen...endweder die haben sich gut versteckt,oder sie wurden vom Reiher.. |rolleyes


----------



## zander55 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hab eben noch mal nen paar Bilder von meinen Koi gemacht. 
Die großen fressen im Moment ohne ende, und die Baby Koi wachsen auch gut. Sind jetzt ca. 2-4 cm groß, allerdings sind von der anfänglichen Brut "nur" noch ca. 100 über geblieben.
Hab auf einen Bild die kleinen mal durch rote kreise markiert.


----------



## uwe gerhard (9. August 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



zander55 schrieb:


> Hab eben noch mal nen paar Bilder von meinen Koi gemacht.
> Die großen fressen im Moment ohne ende, und die Baby Koi wachsen auch gut. Sind jetzt ca. 2-4 cm groß, allerdings sind von der anfänglichen Brut "nur" noch ca. 100 über geblieben.
> Hab auf einen Bild die kleinen mal durch rote kreise markiert.


 
hallo,
wenn du etwas von deinen kleinen haben willst, musst du sie rausfangen und separat füttern, da kois genau wie karpfen arge Räuber ihrer eigenen brut sind.
sollte man nicht unterschätzen, 
gruss
uwe#h


----------



## zander55 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn du etwas von deinen kleinen haben willst, musst du sie rausfangen und separat füttern, da kois genau wie karpfen arge Räuber ihrer eigenen brut sind.
> sollte man nicht unterschätzen,
> gruss
> uwe#h


 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Koi die jetzt noch fressen. 
Den Laich haben die gefressen, auch die gerade geschlüpften Koi, aber seid ca. 2 Wochen konnte ich nicht mehr feststellen das welche gefressen wurden. 
Die kleinen halten mittlerweile, auch immer etwas abstand, zu den großen und zum jagen sind die dicken zu Faul.


----------



## Dorschi (7. September 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So mal reaktivieren denTrölöt!
Habe mal den Teich meines Schwiegervaters geknipst mit meinen Geschenkkois 
Basti da kannst Du Dir mal den kleinen Tancho, oder was das ist begucken.
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/6616/sortieren0002qw3.jpg
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/4677/sortieren0003hg6.jpg
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/6241/sortieren0005vd8.jpg
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/1971/sortieren0012en1.jpg

Das ist der ganze Teich und links hinten kann man den kleineren Filterteich sehen.


----------



## Axel123 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier die Teiche von meinem alten herren


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Hier die Teiche von meinem alten herren


 
Feine Sache ...
frag mich nur ob du mit dem ALTEN HERREN deinen DAD meinst oder Deinen Cheffe ?
Mensch heute noch den Tag in Chennai rumärgern und morgen spät Mittag sitzt ich dann endlich wieder mal im Garten vorm Teich...
bin auch gespannt wie der sich verändert hat!

Werd dann auch mal wieder Bilder machen#h


----------



## Supporter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

***push***-stramme Kerle


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Servus. Werde jetzt auch mal ein paar bilder von meinem Teich reingeben hat ca 2000quadratmeter Wasser.


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## ergbo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo,
hier ist mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich (Papa freut sich ganz dolle!!!!):vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

hey, dein Teich würde mir auch noch gefallen. Der ist auch nicht irgend ein riesen anonymer Angelsee wie auf manchen Bildern hier 

mein Teich ist ein kleines Stück kleiner:vik:  aber der wird im Frühjahr vergrößert:l


----------



## ergbo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich mußte laaaange darüber nachdenken ob ich ihn nehme-ca. 20 sec. !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



ergbo schrieb:


> Ich mußte laaaange darüber nachdenken ob ich ihn nehme-ca. 20 sec. !


 ich hätte nur 1 Sekunde gebraucht 

aber schicker Teich#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Moin ergbo,

toller Weiher!!!
Nur sieh zu, dass du den Tannenbestand ausdünnst! Tannen am Wasser ist net gut für den pH Wert eines Gewässers... Machen es sauer und das mögen die meisten Fischarten nicht so gern!!!

Wie krieg ich Bilder eingefügt, dann hab ich auch paar schöne Teichbilder!

Greez Dirk


----------



## ergbo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Klick auf *Erweitert* -Klick auf *Anhänge verwalten*-Klick auf *Durchsuchen*
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Yo, danke Thomas!
Bin noch im Büro... Wenn ich zu Haus bin, stell ich mal ein paar Bildchen rein.

Greez @ all |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So, Feierabend!

Dann will ich mal en paar Bilder von unserem kleinen Weiher hier einbringen...

Also, ist etwa 40m lang und 8m breit, vorne am Mönch 2,5m tief (jedoch etwa 30cm Schlamm). 
Sch... Blätter!!!

Na ja, dafür aber von Quelle gespeist, also das ganze Jahr kalter und stetiger Zufluss!!! Deshalb gedeien auch die Bachsaiblinge prima!!! Aber seht selbst:


Ich muss mal in den nächsten Tagen mehr Bilder machen, mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass die drei Bilder die einzig schönen sind, die ich auf'm Rechner hab...

Die stramme Regenbogen in den zarten Händen meiner Frau stammt aus unserem Erstbesatz von vor vier Jahren! Hatte zwei Koppen und einen Gründling im Magen!!! Natürlich von meiner besseren Hälfte gefangen! #q 

Aber meine Strecke vom Vortag ist glaub ich auch zeigbar!!!

Als Besatz haben wir Regenbogen und Bachforellen, Bachsaiblinge, Karpfen, einige Schleien, Störe (Hybriden) und jede Menge Kleinvieh (Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Gründlinge, Koppen, Moderlieschen (hi,hi: bei dem Fischname regt sich mein Mädel immer auf) und Aale, die abba von selbst kommen und gehen!

Goldforellen haben wir auch eingesetzt, aber die letzte hab ich im Herbst rausgefangen...

Den Rest, bis auf zwei, drei Ausnahmen hat der Reiher sich geholt! |gr: 

Ok, soweit! Lass bald noch Bilder folgen...
Hab's jetzt gerafft wie ich Bilder einfüge. :g 

Greez


----------



## ergbo (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Respekt-auch nicht schlecht.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Leif (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich hoffe das klappt!

Hallo,

das sind meine neusten Weiher.
Auf dem Foto sieht man nur die größten beiden.
Links davon die gehören einem anderen.
Rechts davon befinden sich noch drei unterschiedlich große mit der Powerquelle.

Gebt mal bitte ein Feedback.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Leif

Leider kann ich nix auf den Google Bildern erkennen...;+
Kannste net mal mit ner Cam en paar Pics machen?
Netter Dogo auf deinem Bild!!! #6
Wie alt?

Greez Dirk


----------



## Leif (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo,

danke ist auch ne ganz hübsche. 
Wenn du auf den Link gehst, siehst du ziemlich genau in der Mitte, zwei größer Wasserflächen, oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ah, jetzt Ja!!! |rolleyes

Was ist denn für Besatz drinn?

Sieht so nach Waldteich aus...


----------



## Leif (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Richtiger Besatz kommt im Frühjahr jetzt rein.
Habe ja mehrere teiche.
Was schätzt du denn wie groß die sind?
Würde mich mal intressieren.

Die Quelle ist die Stärkste die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hm, wenn man die Strassenbreite als Maßstab nimmt, dann würd ich sagen etwa 12-14 Meter Durchmesser bei den beiden großen...


----------



## Leif (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

und ca über 22 m lang....ziemlich genau geschätzt.


Den hier wollte ich mir noch dazu holen. Ist nen alter Löschteich.
Aber ohne Zulauf und kippt somit im Sommer.


----------



## Supporter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Werde dieses Jahr auch das Projekt "Gartenteich" in Angriff nehmen.Der Anfang ist gemacht-Apfelbaum ist wech,jetzt ist der Weg frei.Bilder,ect. folgen........


----------



## Lorenz (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Supporter schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr auch das Projekt "Gartenteich" in Angriff nehmen.Der Anfang ist gemacht-Apfelbaum ist wech,jetzt ist der Weg frei.Bilder,ect. folgen........



#h

Und was hast du geplant?
Informier dich gut und mach lieber noch ein paar Apfelbäume weg,so ein Teich kann garnicht groß genug sein! 
Nachher bereut man sonst,dass man ihn nur so flach und sooo klein gemacht hat...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Lorenz schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Und was hast du geplant?
> Informier dich gut und mach lieber noch ein paar Apfelbäume weg,so ein Teich kann garnicht groß genug sein!
> Nachher bereut man sonst,dass man ihn nur so flach und sooo klein gemacht hat...


 
hast recht|rolleyes  vorrausgesetzt der Garten und seine größe lassen die s zu...#c 

Grüsse aus Indien |wavey:


----------



## Leif (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Alles richtig gemacht hat man dann  wenn man im eigenen Garten Fliegenfischen kann....


----------



## Supporter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

werde mal die Tage,ein Bild von der "Rohfläche"einstellen-vielleicht kommen da ja einige Tips von Euch,wie ich das am besten mache(bin nämlich selbst noch nicht ganz schlüssig)


----------



## Supporter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Supporter schrieb:


> werde mal die Tage,ein Bild von der "Rohfläche"einstellen-vielleicht kommen da ja einige Tips von Euch,wie ich das am besten mache(bin nämlich selbst noch nicht ganz schlüssig)



Die Bilder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95173


----------



## Hamburgo (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich-Neubau,Eure Ratschläge*

So, da bin ich wieder und werde erstmal versuchen ein paar fotos von meiner Teichanlage:q  hier reinzustellen
Foto1 Der Teich  mit Bachlauf von Oben
Foto 2 Der Wasserfall
3 Der Quellstein
4 Unter dem Felsen am Oberen Bildrand ist ein Filter (dazu später mehr


----------



## Hamburgo (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich-Neubau,Eure Ratschläge*

So ,Teichgröße bei mir 5 mal 8 m, Teichtiefe in der Mitte 1,40m zur Brücke hin flachauslaufend(falls man mal in den Teich will oder muß)das ganze ist bis an den wasserrand ausser einer Stelle beplanzt(sieht einfach am natürlichsten aus)Der Teich so wie der bachlauf hatten ursprünglich einen Bodengrund aus Sand  10cm und feinem Kies#d  auf der Teichfolie(2mm)Den Kram hab ich nach 2 Jahren mit Freude wieder entfernt da sich im Kies und Sand Fäulnisbakterien ansiedelten (ABfallprodukte der Fische und Blätter , abgestorbene Wasserplanzenteile)Gerade der Sand stank beim Rausholen wie ne offene Jauchekuhle.Resultat Nitrat und Nitritwerte vom schlechtesten ,die einzigen die Sich wirklich spitzenmässig im Teich entwickelten waren die Faden  Schwebe und Schleimalgen.Das Teichwasser lief durch den Bachlauf ,den Wasserfall runter in einen 3 m tiefen Schacht und wurde OHNE Filterung zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Nach 3 Jahren hab ich meinen Chef vor die Endscheidung gestellt entweder das Ganze zuschütten und Parkplätze oder einen anständigen Teichfilter anschaffen , wie ihr auf den Fotos seht gibts den Teich noch:q Am teich liegt jetzt ein riesiger Findling (Glasfieber besandet) unter dem eine 6Kammer Oase Filteranlage mit vorgeschalteten UV Filterröhren ihren Dienst ganz hervorragend tut,Ergebnis null Algen und glasklares Wasser, durch die Filterströmung in den Teich fühlen sich sogar seit 2 jahren 6 Regenbogenforellen sauwohl und gedeihen prima ,Rotaugen Und Goldorfenbrut sind ja auch ein lecker Naturfutter:q Ursprünglich waren es 17 Forellen ,11 Stück habe ich letztes Jahr Geräuchert. den Findling kann man mit etwas Geschick und guter Vorstellungskraft auch selber bauen,aus Kaninchendraht eine ungefähre Form bauen und mit Glasfiebermatten bekleben in mehreren Lagen.Dispensionslack rauf und mit grauem feinen Sand bestreuen und dann abwarten bis alles schön durchgetrocknet ist.Nach spätestens einen viertel Jahr sieht kein Mensch mehr das da ein Künstlicher Stein liegt, bei mir sitzen dort immer Mitarbeiter drauf wenn sie Mittagspause haben ,wenn ich Ihnen sage das sie auf nem hohlen Stein sitzen springen sie immer auf weil sie denken sie brechen durch|supergri |supergri 
Na was haltet ihr von meinem Biotop
Morgen kann ich noch Fotos von der Filteranlage beisteuern,Heute erstmal noch diese Beiden


----------



## Hamburgo (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich hab meine Fotos wohl in den verkerten Traid gestellt:g  Hier ist ja * Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher* 
also schaut einfach in *Gartenteich neu anlegen, eure Tipps *


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo Hamburgo,

ich habe Deinen Beitrag mal hier rein gebracht.


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Auch den anderen Beitrag von Hamburgo habe ich auf seinen Wunsch hin hier eingebunden


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hamburgo bist du als Verwalter oder so angestellt...?!

Grüsse aus Indien


----------



## Hamburgo (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Hamburgo bist du als Verwalter oder so angestellt...?!
> 
> Grüsse aus Indien


Nööö|supergri Nur Hausmeister in ner Hamburger Behörde wo im Innenhof dieser Teich ist,und da mein Chef und sein Senator wohl sehr schnell merkten das mir Fische und Wasser liegen hatt er mir freie Hand bei der Grünanlage und vor allen Dingen beim Teich gelassen, und das macht mir einen heiden´Spass. In 2 Monaten wird der gesammte Bachlauf total erneuert ,da kommt wieder schöne Arbeit auf mich zu Würde ich irgendwann selber bauen hätten 3 Arbeitsgruppen ne heiden Arbeit.Teichbauer , Statiker und Aquariumbauer, mein 600 liter Becken ist mir viel zu klein aber in einer Mietwohnung vom Gewicht her schon hart an der Grenze des Erlaubten.Im >Sommer sieht der teich natürlich schöner aus mit den blühenden Wasserplanzen wenn ihr möchtet setz ich dann noch weitere Fotos hier rein. #h #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Nööö|supergri Nur Hausmeister in ner Hamburger Behörde wo im Innenhof dieser Teich ist,und da mein Chef und sein Senator wohl sehr schnell merkten das mir Fische und Wasser liegen hatt er mir freie Hand bei der Grünanlage und vor allen Dingen beim Teich gelassen, und das macht mir einen heiden´Spass. In 2 Monaten wird der gesammte Bachlauf total erneuert ,da kommt wieder schöne Arbeit auf mich zu Würde ich irgendwann selber bauen hätten 3 Arbeitsgruppen ne heiden Arbeit.Teichbauer , Statiker und Aquariumbauer, mein 600 liter Becken ist mir viel zu klein aber in einer Mietwohnung vom Gewicht her schon hart an der Grenze des Erlaubten.Im >Sommer sieht der teich natürlich schöner aus mit den blühenden Wasserplanzen wenn ihr möchtet setz ich dann noch weitere Fotos hier rein. #h #h


 

na Super einer der sein Hobby zum Beruf machen konnte...#6 
gefällt mir ...& ja zeig her den Bauchlauf im Sommer wenn es dann soweit ist!

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Timmie (30. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal die Erfahrung von erfahrenene Gartenteichbesitzern. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der optimalen Filter/Pumpem Kombination/etc......

Daten: Teichvolumen ca. 100m³ mit Fischbesatz

Meine Idee: 

*OASE BIOTEC 36 SCREENMATIC  *

*Oase  Aquamax 16000 Filterpumpe *

*Oase  Bitron 72c Vorklärgerät*

Habt jemand damit Erfahrungen? Hat jemand einen ähnlichen Teich? 
Was sind Alternativen?

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Hamburgo (30. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Gehe mal auf *GARTENTEICH_NEUBAU EURE RATSCHLÄGE: *auf der letzten seite kannst du meine Filteranlage sehen, mit Oase machst du mit Sicherheit nischt verkehrt.#h #h #hPs. auf den Seiten davor siehst du den Rest


----------



## Hamburgo (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

So, Da bin Ich wieder#hmit Fotos vom Teich und Forellen, wobei ich gleich sag das ich nachher wenn die Sonne mehr auf den Teich scheint nochmal versuchen werde diese Jagtgesellen schärfer aufs Bild zu kriegen, Man sind die schnell man Der Bachlauf wurde vor knapp 3 Monaten erneuert(Neue Folie und etwas tiefer,Ich habe die Altpflanzen wieder eingesetzt so das man nach dieser kurzen zeit nischt mehr sieht von Neuanlage
Ich glaube wer behauptet das es nicht klappt mit forellen im gröerem Gartenteich den strafen die fotos lügen*(*ist freundlich gemeint:vik:*)* Gewicht cirka 1,5 Kilo und vor 2 Jahren als 10cm Setzlinge besetzt um Die Rotaugen und Goldfische kurz zu halten.


----------



## Hamburgo (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hab noch ein Paar


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Super #6dass es so geworden ist wie gewünscht & die Forellen(wieviele eigentlich?) sind der Hit...!

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## Hamburgo (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Man, hatt die Qalität gelitten beim verkleinern#q Im original hier im Rechner sind die Bilder schön scharf, ich hoffe sie gefallen trotzdem.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Echt schönen Teich haste da!!! #6

Solange du's nicht übertreibst mit den Forellen, dann geht das gut! Macht echt Laune, denen beim Jagen zuzugucken...:q


----------



## Hamburgo (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Super #6dass es so geworden ist wie gewünscht & die Forellen(wieviele eigentlich?) sind der Hit...!
> 
> Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


 Es waren letztes Jahr noch 18 Stück aber ,Ich weiß nicht wie und warum|rolleyesaber auf eine mir nicht bekannte Art sind die in die Räuchertonne geschwommen und die war wohl gerade unter Feuer Jetzt treiben noch 5 Stück ihren Spass im Teich


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Schöne Bilder ...!!!

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## Spreewaldgurke (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Filter ausreichend??? Oder doch zu klein???

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab vor, für meinen 20 m³ - Teich eine Filteranlage zu bauen. Diese soll aus einer gemauerten Rinne bestehen, die dann in verschiedene Kammern unterteilt ist. die geplanten Innenmaße der Rinne sollen 5 m x 0,4 m x 0,3 m betragen (0,60 m³ Fassungsvermögen). Ich habe mir vorgestellt drei Kammern (Grobfilter, Biofilter, Feinfilter), ein UV-Filter, und ein ca. 2,5-3 Meter langen Pflanzenfilter (Kiesel+Pflanzen) in dieser Rinne unterzubringen. Das ganze soll mit etwas geplätscher in einen kleinen 300 Liter-Teich enden (2. Pflanzenfilter) von wo aus es dann wieder in den großen Teich geht. Ich bin mir momentan unsicher ob diese Größe ausreicht. Der erst 1 1/2 Monate alteTeich ist zwar noch klar und unbesetzt, aber die Sonne knallt ca. 8 Stunden am Tag drauf. Als Besatz sind 5 Koi und 2 Goldschleien vorgesehen. 

Ich hoffe hier is jemand dabei, der vielleicht soviel Fachwissen oder Teichfilter-Erfahrung hat, um mir den einen oder anderen Verbesserungsvorschlag zu geben, falls dieser jenige schonmal mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen hatte.

Gruß die Spreewaldgurke


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Diese Dimension übersteigt meine Kenntnisse.
Nur eines weiss ich: Es gibt keinen Filter, der zu klein ist.
Bei meiner 4000 Liter-Pfütze habe ich einen Filter, der laut Herstellerangabe für 12.000 Liter mit Fischbesatz reichen sollte. 
Er reicht nicht. Ich mache einmal die Woche sauber und das ist zuviel.


----------



## Spreewaldgurke (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@ Hakengrösse 1

Du meinst sicher es gibt keinen Filter der zu groß ist. Oder?


----------



## MatzeMatze (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem kleinen Teich.SInd bisher nur Goldfische drin sollen aber noch ein paar rotaugen rein.


----------



## Anglerfreak (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*













Im großen Teich waren bis vor n paar Tagen 4 Spiegelkarpfen, 1 Graser, 1 Marmorkarpfen(wusste erst garnicht dass das einer ist, noch mal danke an die Leute, von denen ich das hier erfahren habe), 10 Schleien und ne Mänge Karauschen, Rotfedern und Rotaugen.Die sind jetzt aber zum Glück in nen richtigen Teich gekommen. Im kleineren Teich darunter sind Goldfische, Kois, und ne dicke Rotfeder. Im dritten Teich sollten eigentlich nur Köderfische zum Angeln gehältert werde aber der Teich ist jetzt zugewuchert und man bekommt die kleinen Karauschen, Rotfedern, Rotaugen und Goldorfen nur noch ganz schlecht raus.

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Master Hecht (14. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich hohl den Thrööt ma wieder hoch vielleicht gibts es noch ein paar neue Teichbesizer...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Lorenz (14. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*




















Sumpfdotterblumen;in der Mitte in dem Feld von Sumpfvergissmeinicht sitzt die Kröte 




Buffy
(den Baumstamm finden wir beide richtig toll;sie geht bei jeder Gelegenheit da drüber)





Wenn jemand ein Tip hat wie ich das schärfer hinbekomme;her damit!
(Kodak P850 (manueller Fokus und diverse Einstellungen möglich),"günstiger" Polfilter von Hama,Tiefe ~0,9m,Kamera direkt über der Wasseroberfläche)


----------



## Fliege (14. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo

Unser kleines Anwesen......

Nicht nur die Kinder fühlen sich wohl, auch die Enten.

Ihre Gelege findet man jedes Jahr an der gleichen Stelle.

Fisch ist natürlich auch drinne.|supergri

Bilder sind vom letzten Jahr bis jetzt.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fliege (14. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Und die noch...


----------



## Master Hecht (14. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@Lorenz und Fliege
was habt ihr denn da alles an Besatz drin`???

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Lorenz (15. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi |wavey:



@robert
#6#6#6
Spitze!!! :vik:


Update:

@master Hecht
12 Goldfische (9 "rot",2 weiß,1 schwarz)
1 Kröte (männl.;der Arme quakt den ganzen Tag vergeblich)
Mindestens 5 Molche (1m,4w)
3 Schneckenarten


----------



## Tümpelangler (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Viele von euch haben ja 1-2 Schleien in ihrem Teich.
Weiss jemand wo man Schleien für den Teich kaufen kann ?

Und wie sollte man die Fische pflegen?
Gefährden die Goldfische ?
In welcher Jahreszeit kann man die einsetzen ?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Ich denke mal mit 1-2 Schleien meinst du für den Gartenteich!

Kaufen kann man sie beim Fischzüchter. Brauchst du aber nur 2-3 für den Gartenteich, würde ich empfehlen, da in dieser Jahreszeit die Zuchtteiche gefischt werden bei einer Abfischung am Teich evtl. eine zu bekommen, wären günstiger als beim Händler.

Schleien können im Herbst sowie auch im Frühjahr besetzt werden.

Sie gefährten keine anderen Fische, sind nur Nahrungskonkurenten!
Schleien sind Pflegeleicht ,fressen bei den anderen Fischen mit.

#h


----------



## archie01 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hallo
Würde aber sehr empfehlen die Zuchtvariante "Goldschleie" zu nehmen , bei der Naturform ist die Gefahr sehr hoch das du die vorhandenen Fische nur ein oder zweimal im Jahr zu Gesicht bekommst...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Tümpelangler (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## boarischahias (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@Hamburgo

Habe ich das richtig verstanden mit "Deinem" Teich?
Du hast keinen Frischwasserzulauf und es halten sich dort Forellen?
Wie warm wird denn das Wasser im Sommer?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Udo561 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hi,
na ja , mein Gartenteich ist gerade mal zum hältern von Köderfischen geeignet :q
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Das ist ja ein süßer:m.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mal wieder hochgeholt den "Alten Trött"

Bin gerade wieder mal in der Bauphase eines NEUEN TEICHES(13 Meter lang&2,4Meter breit)...
Bilder demnächst

Gruss aus Horrem


----------



## Philla (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hey,

habe mal eine Frage und zwar:

Unser Teich ist leider sehr trübe weil einfach zu viele Fische drinne sind, wir hatten damals Kois besetzt wovon leider der großteil den Winter nicht überlebt hat, leider sind auch 20 Karauschen und über 20 Goldfische drinne (wurde beides nicht reingesetzt)

Wasser Ablassen funktioniert nicht.

Habt ihr eventuell eine Idee wie ich ein paar Fische rausbekomme ohne sie zu Angeln ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Senke


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Hey,
nehm die Senke oder Reuse für einen Versuch!
Denke aber mal die Fische mit einem Haken ohne Wiederhaken an einer Made zu fangen geht am schnellsten...

Gruss aus Horrem


----------



## Philla (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Senke nicht Machbar, schon Probiert die dinger schwimmen da einfach nicht rüber...

Die Goldfische sind nichtmal das Problem, sondern eher die Karauschen... 

Ja wir haben schon ca. 20 Rausgeangelt, nur darauf fallen die langsam auch nicht mehr drauf rein....


Und ein weiteres Problem ist, das wir wirklich extrem viele Brutfische haben..... das wird auch noch ein hartes stück arbeit.

Wie sieht es aus mit umsetzen, kann man die einfach in einen normalen Vereinssee setzen?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

@Philla,
Eigentlich sollte man sich vor dem Besatz eines Teiches schon mal
Gedanken machen über die Artenzusammensetzung,aber da fehlt es wohl
den meisten Teichlern an Weitsicht und auch Fachkenntnis.

Zitat Philla:

Wie sieht es aus mit umsetzen, kann man die einfach in einen normalen Vereinssee setzen?

Dein Fischunkraut will dort höchstwahrscheinlich auch niemand drin haben!
Goldfische und Karauschen ins nächstbeste Gewässer besetzen,dazu noch möglicherweise ungefragt,grenzt an Ökoterror!
Entsorgen meine ich,sollte das mindeste sein,was du mit den Fischen
machen kannst und zwar endgültig (sprich töten und in den Müll)!
Vielleicht findet sich auch ein Gartenmarkt oder eine Zoohandlung,welche dir die Fische abnimmt.
Dann werden sie halt an den nächsten "Liebhaber" weitergereicht
und der Kreislauf beginnt von neuem!

Taxidermist


----------



## Philla (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Philla,
> Eigentlich sollte man sich vor dem Besatz eines Teiches schon mal
> Gedanken machen über die Artenzusammensetzung,aber da fehlt es wohl
> den meisten Teichlern an Weitsicht und auch Fachkenntnis.



Auch wenn ich dir sehr verbunden bin für deine Antwort, sollte man nicht Urteilen, wenn man nichts über den Fragensteller weiss!

Der besagte Teich gehört im Grunde nicht mir, da sich die Eltern meiner Freundin aber getrennt haben und der Teich Ihrem Vater gehörte der aber weggezogen ist, habe ich mich dazu erbarmt mich darum zu kümmern, also bevor man vorwürfe macht, bitte vorher nachfragen (wieso weshalb warum).

Außerdem hatte ich geschrieben das, dass einzige was besetzt wurde Kois sind, wo die Karauschen und Goldfische herkommen kann man nur vermuten, wahrscheinlich Vögel oder anderes...

Gruß,

Phill


----------



## Taxidermist (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Eigentlich ist es egal,wer für diesen Besatz verantwortlich ist.
Anstoß nehme ich nur an der Idee,anderen Gewässern die Bürde eines 
Fehlbesatzes aufzuerlegen und diese mit deinen Fischen zu "beglücken"!
Es geschieht leider viel zu oft, aus falsch verstandener Tierliebe,dass irgendwelche Aquarianer oder Teichler ihre "Lieblinge" in die Natur entsorgen.
Abgesehen davon ,das dies verboten ist, sind auf diese Weise schon haufenweise fremde, oder unerwünschte Arten, in unsere Gewässer gelangt und führen so zu Faunenverfälschung!
Besser ist es da alle male,diese zu fachgerecht zu töten!
Und nicht etwa ins Klo abzuspülen,wie es gerne von Aquarianern praktiziert wird.
So kam es im Rheinsystem z.B. zum Blaubandbärbling,Ochsenfrosch,Sonnenbarsch,Rot/Gelbwangenschidkröte,
Katzenwels,Kois und ähnlichen ungeliebten Tierchen.Diese Liste ließe
sich noch ein stück weiter fortsetzen.
Also wenn du verantwortlich mit diesen Fischen umgehen willst,dann
verfüttere sie an deine Katze oder ähnliches!
Schon die Idee sie irgenwo zu besetzen ist voll daneben,außer du findest
einen anderen Teichler,der diese vermehrungfreudigen Arten haben will.
Und diesem solltest du auch dazu raten,die bloß nicht in irgenwelchen freien Gewässern auszusetzen!
Leider ist es so,dass sich bei der Einstellung zum vermenschlichten Tier 
im allgemeinen,fast niemand daran hält und sie doch irgendwann in der Natur landen!
Einen guten Tipp habe ich noch für dich,hole dir einen kleinen Waller
und nachdem er deinen Fehlbesatz reguliert hat,fängst du ihn raus
und ißt ihn auf!
Bitte auch diesen nicht ins nächste Gewässer exportieren,auch wenn 
dieses zur Zeit allgemein beliebt ist und in der Folge fast jede Pfütze in Deutschland,mit diesen Fischen besetzt ist.

Taxidermist


----------



## Philla (25. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Danke dafür,

das ich dir sehr verbunden bin für diesen post war mein voller ernst...

nur eins verstehe ich nicht, die Karausche ist doch ein heimischer Fisch soweit ich weiss und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das es karauschen sind, was wäre daran schlimm sie in einen teich mit bereits vorhandenen Karauschen zu setzen? Im Grunde ist es doch nichts anderes wie als wenn der Angelverein die Fische aus ihren Aufzucht becken nimmt und auch in den Teich setzt?

Jemand eine Ahnuing wo man in Elmshorn od. Umgebung einen Wels herbekommt? bzw. muss es ein Wels sein oder würde auch was anderes gehen?


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Also hier mal meine Teiche .
[/ATTACH]


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*



Philla schrieb:


> . muss es ein Wels sein oder würde auch was anderes gehen?



fang dir nen maßigen Hecht und gut is |supergri

wenn die Fische nicht zu groß sind hat der die in 2 Wochen weg.


----------



## Kristian98 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

trööööööt DD


----------



## cafabu (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Moinsen,
dieses Jahr ist mein Teich endlich fertig geworden:
2,5 x 6,0 m, zwischen 1,20 und 0,70 m tief, mit 12 Kubik Wasser. Hinten der Filter, der in ein 100 L "Hochbecken" läuft. Mit einem kl. Wasserfall mäandert das Wasser dann um den kl. Hügel herum und fließt dann über das Edelstahlblech in den Teich.
Leider ist mein Grundstück nicht für einen Größeren geeignet.
Bin mal gespannt wie er über den Winter kommt und sich dann nächstes Jahr endwickelt.
Carsten


----------



## gebo-hsk (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her EURE GARTENTEICHE...oder Weiher*

Mein Gartenteich ca. 6.50. x 3,5o
Tiefe ca 1,20 cm mit Bachlauf ca 15 meter und Teich oberhalb des Bachlaufes
besetzt seit 12 Jahren mit Grasskarpfen und Koi s sowie ein paar kleinen Goldfischen#h


----------

